# Official RIP Roddy Piper, Who Gave Birth to Modern Pro Wrestling Thread



## Reznor (Jul 21, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Jul 21, 2015)

*Official Kevin Wyatt (July 19, 2015 - ?) Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Because wrestling isn't  popular with the mainstream  public anymore.
> 
> What's  popular now  is MMA/UFC.
> 
> Case in point, Ronda  Rousey is easily a more recognized  household name than John Cena is.





ugh not really ufc has Ronda and conor that attracts to the main stream that's it.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)

Now that we're on the topic of UFC. Would CM Punk's fight most likely be streamed in this thread or another UFC related thread


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)

They're putting ZZ on Tough Enough on blast about his weight. Yet, we have Wyatt, Owens, and Bull just chilling.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Ronda Rousey is more of a household name at this point than John Cena though, that has nothing to do with hating the guy. You know how the way popular culture, or at least Hollywood is these days and all of course they'd rally around her. Not that it's a bad thing, she deserves it, but there's that pandering element to it as well.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2015)

Cena doing these movies will only make him more popular with the mainstream. Good for him but this needs to be a way to make other potential stars from the roster. Ambrose and Reigns would be great in films for example.

At this point though I'm really wondering what'll happen when Cena gets older and/or he gets hurts and is forced to leave. They need something big to make the jump.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't hear anyone talking about Cena on the streets or at people's houses. Where as I've heard Ronda brought up once or twice. Cena isn't as mainstream as WWE fans would like to think.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 21, 2015)

KN vs Zen was pretty much HHH vs Miz, .

Owens should go for the IC; first beat Big Show consecutive times and have a long reign as IC champion, beating everyone clean until a NXT guy(idk maybe a returning Hideo Itami?) ends his reign.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Cena doing these movies will only make him more popular with the mainstream. Good for him but this needs to be a way to make other potential stars from the roster. Ambrose and Reigns would be great in films for example.
> 
> At this point though I'm really wondering what'll happen when Cena gets older and/or he gets hurts and is forced to leave. They need something big to make the jump.



Ambrose did make a movie and it's only a matter of time before Reigns does too


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2015)

Sauce said:


> They're putting ZZ on Tough Enough on blast about his weight. Yet, we have Wyatt, Owens, and Bull just chilling.



Yeah but their cardio is good so they get a pass while apparently ZZ's is really bad compared to the rest of the tough enough guys. He also hasn't been going to the gym so theirs that going against him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

As for the Cena not being popular in mainstream, I don't think he's that irrelevant but he's damn sure not THAT well known.

That's why WWE and ESPN are trying to give more light to Cena .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2015)

Cena is more mainstream with little kids than Rousey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena is more mainstream with little kids than Rousey.



but is he more mainstream with them than Sesame Street ? 




I can only imagine Cena on Sesame Street soon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO JOHN CENA IS

stop saying hes not that well known


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

He's not that well known 

WWE continues to try so hard to make him as known as the Rock


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but is he more mainstream with them than Sesame Street ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Attitude Adjustment to Cookie Monster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

hes well known. 

wtf is going on with this troll thread


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Attitude Adjustment to Cookie Monster.



Cookie monster about to go back to his eating cookies addiction but Cena tells him to never give up, Hustle , be loyal, and never give up .


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you Kaiba.

WWE is even close to being as popular as it was during its peak in the 90s.

That's  why you see UFC banners at sports bars and no WWE banners to be found.

If Cena is such a mainstream draw, Vince wouldn't need to bring back guys that really draw like Rock and Brock.

And what a surprise, the highest rated segment on Raw last night was Lesnar/Taker. 

Cena no where to be found near that segment.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> hes well known.
> 
> wtf is going on with this troll thread



Nah he's not . My family doesn't know who Cena is


my other friends don't know who Cena is


Yep I know people who don't know who Cena is.Therefore not mainstream.



WWE universe consists of mostly Middle eastern kids who know who Cena is though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2015)

ISIS knows who John Cena is


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

my brother doesn't know who vin disel is

vin disel isn't well known


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> ISIS knows who John Cena is



See? WWE universe demographic in a nutshell


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> my brother doesn't know who vin disel is
> 
> vin disel isn't well known



Exactly. Glad you accepted that Cena's not mainstream


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

some girls don't know who goku is

goku isn't well known.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

True that. Goku isn't mainstream


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Not even going to talk about this Ambrose thing because, as I've stated, I've been the only guy in this thread commenting on how he's booked and protected, you were literally wrong about me. Stop fucking up.


 No cause your being stupid about every one else.




> Ziggler won the whole match legit, Sheamus did the ass thing in which Ziggler did the same at the next ppv. Weeks leaking up to the ppv Ziggler was on top most of the time as well.


 Except all the times sheamus beat his ass i guess.




> What don't you understand? Sheamus looks bad because the only reason he won is because Wyatt jumped in. It would have applied to everyone because that was Reigns' briefcase. Reigns had to be stopped by an outside force to lose. Sheamus had to have Wyatt's help to win. It's not that hard to get.


 Except thats a separate thing, he dosen't look bad cause thats not what the focus is on, if reigns kicked his ass after words as a mater of fact you may have a point




> What? Sheamus legit lost to Orton clean. You cannot defend this no matter how hard you try, Dude, Sheamus lost the match against Orton. You can't defend this.


 Loosing clean is not an instant momentum killer. Stop being a mark.



> Sheamus also lost to Ryback during the IC match and he's constantly booked like other MITB heels, shitty characters who are cowardly and can't win matches hence why they'll rely on the briefcase as a cash in. He's a loser.


 who still beats down the guys he feuds with constantly.





> You honestly don't know what the word protected means do you?


 yes i do, which is why owens left the way he did during the main event.



> Stardust? He wasn't even there during Raw last night.


 GIve me proof



> The Wyatts from a character standpoint are protected because it's not shit they do, they'd never do that. It's the same reason why Ambrose wasn't out there, he wouldn't do that. Same reason Reigns wasn't out there, he wouldn't do that. Same reason Orton wasn't out there, Cena, all of them because these are guys that are protected in the company's eyes.


 Except they get there asses kicked constantly, wyatt is not protected, if he was reigns wouldn't have beat him after  fighting 3 other guys clean in a single night. and do i have to bring up the numuerous losses  ambrose has been given




> The company knows their characters and they actually give a damn about their characters hence why they'd keep them in the back. Not Kevin Owens. Kevin Owens character would not have been out there[Because he's not protected and they don't give a damn about his character hence why his ass hit the ring. If you truly don't get this then log off.


 Except Owens has already been shown to be in HHH's pocket. so it dose make sense for the nose to recruit him. Your making a big deal over what is ultimately fucking nothing.

Again fucking IDIOCY!





> Stop bullshitting, again. We've clearly heard announcers put over these guys from Rusev, to Wyatt to everyone else. Assuming they don't after a long Cena feud, even when I gave you an example with Owens when we're talking about Owens, is ridiculous.


 You gave an exampe of the guy I Said they put over, and they don't put rusev over to the same leve as owens, and wyatt they only put him over as being crazy, they still ramble on about stupid shit when wyatts around like they do with any one else, owens they devote  actual attention too



> You mean to tell me Wyatt's stock didn't decrease after the Cena feud? After he was randomly thrown into a WWE Championship feud? After even that Jericho feud the week after he was destroyed by Cena on Raw? Wyatt was legit buried until Taker's name was brought up to Vince as an opponent for Wyatt. We've seen this. Also Jericho feuded with Fandago and we saw how that worked out.


 They pushed Fandango legitimately for like 5 minutes, rember he had a shit ton of hype behind him when he was goign to debut.

Any way no Wyatt was still over as shit, he  didn't take a real hit till Jericho beat him. and even then he was booked strong from there into the ambrose feud into takers. But go ahead keep sticking your figners in your ears.



> You think Triple H of all people hates Cena? Stop. This. Bullshit. If Triple H hated Cena then Cena wouldn't have even been the guy no matter what happened.


 He almost wasn't! HHH was going to beat cena at mania, but  Vince put his foot down, HHH would of gotten his win back had he not gotten injured. Did you forget HHH was the first wrestler to pull the snarky shoot "You can't wrestle" bullshit on cena? Cena got  lucky  and got to big for HHH to bury, (not that he and his wife don't try to do so on the mic every chance they get incase you haven't noticed).



> . Cena has legit backstage pull and the reason guys like Ryder and Big E aren't higher is because Cena didn't help them out because we know for a fact that Cena can do these things if he truly wants to.


 No we don't Know for fact, We know that the one time he tired booking he realized immediately after  that he fucked up and has since said he stays away from that shit. Thats what we  know what your spouting is paranoid garbage on the same level as 9/11 being an inside job




> I told you to post a Cena promo post-Battleground that hypes Owens and you didn't do it, my point proven. Of course he hyped Owens up in their feud, he's facing him which makes Cena look better. You aren't giving me the aftermath those which proves my point. Until you do that I don't want to hear you say a thing about this. Owens was clearly downgraded. If you don't legit see that then the problem is on you for being a major Cena fan because everyone else who isn't one can see it. You're biased.


 1. I'm not gonna give your bullshit "Well post a vid" argument garbage cuase we both know its only been 2 days since there match, not enough time. 

2. He has not been downgraded, he still main evented raw, he is still being fucking protected. Get over your anal destruction.

3. Did you really just pull the "Cena jus hype dhim on the mic to make himself look better" argument, I was  kidding before but you have now entered actual Juice level bullshit. 




> You can't even defend yourself in here hence why you're resulting to insults. You're the only one resulting to insults so it's clear to everyone that you're upset.


 You started with the subtle insults, and I just don't care to be clever about it. I have nothing to be upset about, im not living in the same paranoid delusion, i live in the real world were shits not that bad.




> You're resulting to insults, you were wrong about my opinion towards Ambrose, Cena and you're wrong on multiple situations that I've had to correct you about. You are clearly defensive here. You don't know your shit so you're upset hence why you get pissed at anyone on the other side.


 considering how you keep screaming about this obsessivly shows that the only one mad is u, ive been insulting every one cause as usual the iwc is being retarded, the fact that your taking it personaly shows i'm hitting a nerve



> You can't even debate without sounding like an angry 8 fan with your Cena shirt and hat on. Owens is buried based on the past few days. You honestly think it matters when it deals with the "story" well let me explain, it's pretty hilarious you say this considering you're saying the same shit you said whenever all this other Cena stuff happened. The stuff I'm saying is what we said about Wyatt, Rusev, Barrett, Nexus, Miz, Ryder, Ryback, we've said this about tons of people when they face Cena and the shit doesn't change. The problem is with you however you think it's different when we see the trend.


 Actual its the  8 year olds that pretend that theres this massive conspiracy, and that the poo booking is cena's fault. and cry buried at every fucking opportunity and its not just cena, when ever some thing dosent go your way you idiots scream Burried to the  point the word has lost its meaning. Its not a pattern cause every body booking is fucked, as  i said earlier what about all the guys cena hasn't feuded with that  booked like shit,



> Take it like a man, stop being such a fanboy and see it for what it is.


 Grow a brain, finish puberty and stop blaming cena for  every thing, this isn't youtube.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Goku is really only known among millennials like ourselves primarily, so that isn't false. 

What are you getting so mad for? Cena has fame, but it's not anywhere near what Hogan or The Rock or Stone Cold had. It's just a fact of the matter that Rousey is more of a name in the mainstream than he is.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Even my grandma  who hates all whites devils LOVES her some Hogan.

And my mom is still thirsty for Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Drag trying to act like Cena should be well known like the Rock is pretty stupid.


Cena is known by mostly kids and soccer moms. 


Deal with it . He's never gonna be Rock or Brock level of mainstream.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Thank you Kaiba.
> 
> WWE is even close to being as popular as it was during its peak in the 90s.
> 
> ...



if ufc is so popular as u say

fuck is dana signing a former wwe employee with no fighting experience for then


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Even my grandma  who hates all whites devils LOVES her some Hogan.
> 
> And my mom is still thirsty for Dwayne Johnson.



  


The total irony of that .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, it's oftentimes the WWE talent going to the UFC. They see it as a more profitable, and even oddly enough a safer, venture. He signs them because it's another opportunity to encroach on Vince's viewerbase.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Drag trying to act like Cena should be well known like the Rock is pretty stupid.
> 
> 
> Cena is known by mostly kids and soccer moms.
> ...



Because he's never gonna leave for movies or foot ball like they did


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> if ufc is so popular as u say
> 
> fuck is dana signing a former wwe employee with no fighting experience for then



Punk got mainstream due to his pipebomb


Daniel Bryan got mainstream due to the Yes Chants.

It's weird but Cena's never been able to be mainstream cause there's nothing there to interest people that aren't little kids.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Even my grandma  who hates all whites devils LOVES her some Hogan.
> 
> And my mom is still thirsty for Dwayne Johnson.



:rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, it's oftentimes the WWE talent going to the UFC. They see it as a more profitable, and even oddly enough a safer, venture. He signs them because it's another opportunity to encroach on Vince's viewerbase.




UFC has been crushing WWE for years now in PPV sales .


So yeah there's more money to be made.

I also think they want to legitimize themselves as fighters.



Zen-aku said:


> Because he's never gonna leave for movies or foot ball like they did



Cause nobody's gonna offer him a good movie role


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Their PPVs do consistently do better too. Although in regard to major events like Wrestlemania, WWE does manage to compete at least.



> UFC has been crushing WWE for years now in PPV sales .
> 
> 
> So yeah there's more money to be made.
> ...



Well, what does that tell you?

What does that tell you...?

WHAT DOES THAT TELL YOU?

Sorry, Dean. I was targeting WhataDrag with this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> some girls don't know who goku is
> 
> goku isn't well known.



Wut.

U ask girls from Mexico/South America and they will answer u they know who Goku is.

My mom know who Goku is.


Goku and Vegeta in manga/anime are what Austin and Rock were in WWE.

They were insanely popular.


Orton/Cena are like Naruto and Sasuke, and Brock is like the Seinen MC most fans like.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Wut.
> 
> U ask girls from Mexico/South America and they will answer u they know who Goku is.
> 
> ...



I said some not all


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Their PPVs do consistently do better too. Although in regard to major events like Wrestlemania, WWE does manage to compete at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrestlemania has been Vince's saving grace from utter wreckage.


Yeah Drag usually doesn't go all Cena jimmy like this. 




LordPerucho said:


> Wut.
> 
> U ask girls from Mexico/South America and they will answer u they know who Goku is.
> 
> ...



He's trying to use my Cena isn't mainstream by using illogical methods.

Not working though.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cause nobody's gonna offer him a good movie role



Well trainwrecks a hit,and he's getting allot of buzz from his roll in that, i hear  allot of people saying hes  getting more roles offered.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm watching Total Divas and the producers told Natalia to changer her speech because it buried Arn Anderson.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Their PPVs do consistently do better too. Although in regard to major events like Wrestlemania, WWE does manage to compete at least.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vince has gone on record saying that He doesn't think  WWE and UFC are in compettion.

I think Dana white thinks the same thing


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Yes. Bars.
> 
> As in the real world where  Cena is not a real superhero.





most ufc fights live dont even reach a million


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Well trainwrecks a hit,and he's getting allot of buzz from his roll in that, i hear  allot of people saying hes  getting more roles offered.



The problem with Cena in acting is we're not sure if he's able to do stuff that isn't about him rising above.

For example, actually playing a bad guy 

as an actor you have to be willing to take all roles.

Cena has his rep as Make-a-wish to think about and I think it limits his movies he can do.




If that movie did well like you said, maybe Indy films will be good but otherwise other than being a good looking dude for the ladies, he'll get harped on for his acting.


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Goku is really only known among millennials like ourselves primarily, so that isn't false.
> 
> What are you getting so mad for? Cena has fame, but it's not anywhere near what Hogan or The Rock or Stone Cold had. It's just a fact of the matter that Rousey is more of a name in the mainstream than he is.



This. it amazes me when you have people who can't comprehend how niche the wwe itself is nowadays compared to the attitude era. it doesn't take much thought or perception to see that cena isn't as big as the company makes him out to be on the celebrity totem pole


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Vince has gone on record saying that He doesn't think  WWE and UFC are in compettion.
> 
> I think Dana white thinks the same thing



You actually buy that shit? 

Is that why Alberto and Punk's contracts said they couldn't compete in the UFC when they left the WWE? Get real, man. Vince views them as competition.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The total irony of that .



My mom still has that Essence Magazine with Rock on the cover with no shirt on in her Chrysler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Vince has gone on record saying that He doesn't think  WWE and UFC are in compettion.
> 
> I think Dana white thinks the same thing



Vince never recognizes competition till it's kicking his ass completely.

What Vince wins at is children and that's their target.


If they wanted to go into the older fanbase, then they're fucked.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince never recognizes competition till it's kicking his ass completely.
> 
> *What Vince wins at is children and that's their target.*
> 
> ...



Which is why i think he doesn't view UFC as competition cause hes given up on that demographic

EDIT



> You really can't compete with that. Why not deliver a more sophisticated product and not go to those extremes? If the audience wants those extremes, they know where to go and how to get it."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Which is why i think he doesn't view UFC as competition cause hes given up on that demographic



Yep I agree. Vince said fuck teens and older guys who want attitude era.

Kids is where the money's at  yo.


Which I get since I'm going into business that the first priority is making dat cash.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

john cena has 37 million likes on fb


he not well known tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> john cena has 37 million likes on fb
> 
> 
> he not well known tho




I can tell you about two thirds of that is from the Middle east.



but nice try using specific numbers in your terrible argument .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> john cena has 37 million likes on fb
> 
> 
> he not well known tho



Seriously? _Seriously?_

Listen to what people are saying. He's not *AS* well known.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> most ufc fights live dont even reach a million



Doesn't need to reach a million to  beat Vince numbers.

An average WWE ppv barely gets up to 190,000 buys before the network.

And now because  the Network  is so cheap, Vince is bleeding money.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> john cena has 37 million likes on fb
> 
> 
> he not well known tho



[YOUTUBE]ETbTAEkWhgo[/YOUTUBE]

Ellen knows who he is


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto it's pointless to argue with Drag.

He never actually gives good inputs. He wants to be right and will ignore logic and actual structure sentences to do so. 

Honestly I think since we can never really talk about Cena without two sides in constant battle he should sorta be as avoided as politics and religion.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I can tell you about two thirds of that is from the Middle east.
> 
> 
> 
> but nice try using specific numbers in your terrible argument .



nice try not providing facts on where most of the people who know cena come from

nice man 

not provide evidence but opinions brehs


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Seriously? _Seriously?_
> 
> Listen to what people are saying. He's not *AS* well known.



AM I THE ONLY FUCKING ONE READING SHIT THAT SAYS PEOPLE IN THE WWE WORLD ONLY KNOW CENA OR AM I READING ON THE SASUKE FORUMS


HOPE SETO GET THAT ASS HANDED IN THE NEW MOVIE FAM


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Seto it's pointless to argue with Drag.
> 
> He never actually gives good inputs. He wants to be right and will ignore logic and actual structure sentences to do so.
> 
> Honestly I think since we can never really talk about Cena without two sides in constant battle he should sorta be as avoided as politics and religion.



DA being a peace maker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> nice try not providing facts on where most of the people who know cena come from
> 
> nice man
> 
> not provide evidence but opinions brehs



like yours?

you have this sick obsession of wanting the whole world to know Cena.

I'm not the one here crying that Cena is well known when he's not in the mainstream world.

He's popular in the WWE universe but you ask normal people about him they won't know what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Doesn't need to reach a million to  beat Vince numbers.
> 
> An average WWE ppv barely gets up to 190,000 buys before the network.
> 
> And now because  the Network  is so cheap, Vince is bleeding money.



I'm talking live tv events not ppv buys. arguing ppv buys is retarded since wwe is on the network.

UFC has thousands of fight nights that don't even reach a million.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> AM I THE ONLY FUCKING ONE READING SHIT THAT SAYS PEOPLE IN THE WWE WORLD ONLY KNOW CENA OR AM I READING ON THE SASUKE FORUMS
> 
> 
> HOPE SETO GET THAT ASS HANDED IN THE NEW MOVIE FAM



Cena is not as mainstream as one like Rousey or his predecessors. This is a fact. Chill out.



> I'm talking live tv events not ppv buys. arguing ppv buys is retarded since wwe is on the network.
> 
> UFC has thousands of fight nights that don't even reach a million.



UFC has been outselling WWE PPVs years before the network was even a thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> DA being a peace maker.



we'll never come to an understanding about Cena. Cole's right is that he is controversial 


so I realize why do I even want to waste energy? Let people who like Cena , like him.

Let people who hate Cena, hate him.


The time will come however that WWE will no longer be able to rely on him. You and I both know they will have to be ready for that day.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> like yours?
> 
> you have this sick obsession of wanting the whole world to know Cena.
> 
> ...



I gave some proof.

I said facebook. 

37 million people not normal then. 

Then you not even counting the people who didn't even like the page because I don't like it.


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

>facebook likes


you know those can be bought, right?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

in hindsight i don't think austin is as mainstream as people think he was. Biggest draw yes responsible for the boom, but like austin didn't get a shit ton of movie deals, hes not as quoted or as emulated as hogan or the rock.

If you were to ask a schmoes who steve austin is you think for sure they'd know stone cold?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Cena is not as mainstream as one like Rousey or his predecessors. This is a fact. Chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> UFC has been outselling WWE PPVs years before the network was even a thing.



ok i give you that but im arguing that they keep saying cena isn't well known.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> I gave some proof.
> 
> I said facebook.
> 
> ...



on the WWE facebook and WWE .


Not his real Facebook.


Dude, you realize that's the WWE universe and not mainstream right?


You're still just talking about him in WWE world.



In the real world nobody would know who he is.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2015)

Only 248 people in the United States know who John Cena is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> ok i give you that but im arguing that they keep saying cena isn't well known.



IN THE MAIN STREAM!

Not overall 


dammit Drag read our comments instead of getting mad


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Only 248 people in the United States know who John Cena is.



would you be one of them?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> we'll never come to an understanding about Cena. Cole's right is that he is controversial
> 
> 
> so I realize why do I even want to waste energy? Let people who like Cena , like him.
> ...



They wont be, Were seeing it now, they need new main eventers and stars, but they don't have any cause there incompetent, and then turn around and blame the talent. God forbid Cena breaks some thing he can't regenerate from, they will be completely fucked. 

Reigns will never be the talent they want him to be, Orton's to unreliable,  Who knows what wil lhappen with bryan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> They wont be, Were seeing it now, they need new main eventers and stars, but they don't have any cause there incompetent, and then turn around and blame the talent. God forbid Cena breaks some thing he can't regenerate from, they will be completely fucked.
> 
> Reigns will never be the talent they want him to be, Orton's to unreliable,  Who knows what wil lhappen with bryan.



That's why I was hoping they'd give Dean a shot 

he has the merch capability with Star potential


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> >facebook likes
> 
> 
> you know those can be bought, right?



so its not a more reliable source than what dean is saying right?

because dean is the almighty source.

he knows for a fact only people know about cena live in the middle east.


while hes in chicago


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> That's why I was hoping they'd give Dean a shot
> 
> he has the merch capability with Star potential



Dean Could do it. But they'd have to stop booking him as Reigns side kick, and lets face it even when he was a quasi main eventer he was still roman's side kick.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Dean Could do it. But they'd have to stop booking him as Reigns side kick, and lets face it even when he was a quasi main eventer he was still roan's side kick.



Yeah he was 


Reigns gonna have that stronk push soon


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> fucking moron Cena's facebook is connected with the WWE universe facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you like wwe homepage on fb you it doesn't like cenas fb for u


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> EVERYBODY KNOWS WHO JOHN CENA IS
> 
> stop saying hes not that well known



They know who he is but they sure as hell aren't talking about him in 2015.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> if you like wwe homepage on fb you it doesn't like cenas fb for u



it doesn't but they're connected together.


Meaning they all are apart of the WWE.


Meaning you're still talking about the WWE fans not the every day fan.


Jeezus christ. Again I said he's not well known in mainstream not in wrestling.


Plus have you seen all those posters on Cena's FB? There's a lot of middle eastern kids. 


Whatever though , I don't get why this is such a big issue for you.


I actually want to end this argument and just talk about how I'd like to see Shield vs Bullet Club


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Drag thinks the whole world is just the WWE Universe.

That's not even funny that's sad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

[S-A-F];54029868 said:
			
		

> They know who he is but they sure as hell aren't talking about him.



this what i been trying to prove tho nobody listening

i know not everybody is talking about him but saying people only in the wwe fan circle jerk knows him is not true


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Drag thinks the whole world is just the WWE Universe.
> 
> That's not even funny that's sad.



I think I'm willing to just let him believe whatever  he wants and never discuss this again 


saves me time and energy


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> so its not a more reliable source than what dean is saying right?
> 
> because dean is the almighty source.
> 
> ...



I'm not even reading dean's posts tbh so i don't know why you're bringing him up


...but what i do know is that facebook "likes" is flimsy as fuck proof of his popularity when even the most prestigious/famous businesses and celebrities buy that shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> I'm not even reading dean's posts tbh so i don't know why you're bringing him up
> 
> 
> ...but what i do know is that facebook "likes" is flimsy as fuck proof of his popularity when even the most prestigious/famous businesses and celebrities buy that shit



I've gotten 200 likes for a simple joke I told 


Am I well known?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it doesn't but they're connected together.
> 
> 
> Meaning they all are apart of the WWE.
> ...





see you implying shit

you're implying if you like wwe fb page your an everyday fan which is not the case. 
people know cena and they aren't really part of the wwe universe. 
I know people who know cena and not know anybody else on the roster.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> I'm not even reading dean's posts tbh so i don't know why you're bringing him up
> 
> 
> ...but what i do know is that facebook "likes" is flimsy as fuck proof of his popularity when even the most prestigious/famous businesses and celebrities buy that shit



then why doesn't every most famous and celebrity have over 30 million likes?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> see you implying shit
> 
> you're implying if you like wwe fb page your an everyday fan which is not the case.
> people know cena and they aren't really part of the wwe universe.
> I know people who know cena and not know anybody else on the roster.



you're implying too but it must be ok as long as you're doing it right?



and I know people who have never heard of Cena before . 


See? we could do this all night but it doesn't make it any different.




Oh well Drag believe what you want . I'll never discuss Cena with you. I know your stance already.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Juses christ this is literately the stupidest argument iv'e ever seen in this thread....


----------



## Sauce (Jul 21, 2015)

Drag is such an obvious Cena mark arguing with him about Cena is _useless._


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Ted is Puma in Lucha ? 


I never got an answer for that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you're implying too but it must be ok as long as you're doing it right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 but if most people know who he is and only a small sample don't what does this tell you?
Just because he's not super main stream doesn't mean no one knows him.

2pac has been dead about 20 years now. Hes not in the main stream.
nobody knows him. only real hard core rap fans know him
thats your logic


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Cena is not as mainstream as one like Rousey or his predecessors. This is a fact. Chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> UFC has been outselling WWE PPVs years before the network was even a thing.



This right here.

WWE is not as mainstream as it was 15 years ago.

FACT.

Its lol worthy saying Cena is as popular and well known as guys who created Boom periods in wrestling like Hogan, Rock and Austin.

Attitude  Era were in the 5.0 into the 6.0's
The highest rated segment  was This Is Your Life Rock reaching around 7.0.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> but if most people know who he is and only a small sample don't what does this tell you?
> Just because he's not super main stream doesn't mean no one knows him.
> 
> 2pac has been dead about 20 years now. Hes not in the main stream.
> ...



you're logic is that everyone knows who Cena is and a few don't.


Go ahead and make believe I don't care anymore


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2015)

Arara?  I thought Drag being bedazzled by Cena was old hat, why chide me for reacting to perucho and do this? 

Puma is Ricochet and had a Pharaoh Monche like transformation into this awesome thing he is now a few years back.  I haven't even seen most of his stuff.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Drag is such an obvious Cena mark arguing with him about Cena is _useless._



not really

when hes at fault i dont defend him but when its obvious someone is wrong i defend him


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 21, 2015)

I respect Cena, and some of hate by the IWC doesnt make sense because its not his fault.

Speaking of Ambrose.

SD Spoilers


*Spoiler*: __ 



* Dean Ambrose kicked off SmackDown with a promo in the ring and was put in a match.

* Sheamus defeated Dean Ambrose with a Brogue Kick. Ambrose was distracted by Bray Wyatt and Luke Harper coming out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

So Juice, I'm thinking the third members of the Wyatt might end up being Kevin owens 

thoughts?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you're logic is that everyone knows who Cena is and a few don't.
> 
> 
> Go ahead and make believe I don't care anymore



if you been on television weekly for 10 plus years... most people gotta know u


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I respect Cena, and some of hate by the IWC doesnt make sense because its not his fault.
> 
> Speaking of Ambrose.
> 
> ...




and Reigns wasn't there to help him 


so much for that babyface.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> this what i been trying to prove tho nobody listening
> 
> i know not everybody is talking about him but saying people only in the wwe fan circle jerk knows him is not true



He lacks average joe appeal. Then again that's WWE in general nowadays and for the last decade. So damn hard to find someone IRL who watches wrestling. Its easier to find an anime fan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

[S-A-F];54029963 said:
			
		

> He lacks average joe appeal. Then again that's WWE in general nowadays and for the last decade. So damn hard to find someone IRL who watches wrestling. Its easier to find an anime fan.



That's cause anime is now focusing on horny single teens 


That's their pot of gold


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Juice, I'm thinking the third members of the Wyatt might end up being Kevin owens
> 
> thoughts?



Owens is to smart to be a follower. too blue collar as well.

I'd go with Baron Corbin or even Rhyno honestly


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> then why doesn't every most famous and celebrity have over 30 million likes?



Wait...what? rephrase this. are you talking about legit mainstream celebrities? i did quick check of vin diesel's facebook and he significantly dwarfs cena


none of this refutes what i said about the flimsiness of likes, btw


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

[S-A-F];54029963 said:
			
		

> He lacks average joe appeal. Then again that's WWE in general nowadays and for the last decade. So damn hard to find someone IRL who watches wrestling. Its easier to find an anime fan.



but you don't have to be a fan of wrestling to have a 20 year live continuous show that been on monday night since we were kids to have it  come on your tv screen especially with football season out the way


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> I respect Cena, and some of hate by the IWC doesnt make sense because its not his fault.
> 
> Speaking of Ambrose.
> 
> ...



such protection

Much strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Owens is to smart to be a follower. too blue collar as well.
> 
> I'd go with Baron Corbin or even Rhyno honestly



Rhyno would make some sense but then if he gores Sting.....


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> Wait...what? rephrase this. are you talking about legit mainstream celebrities? i did quick check of vin diesel's facebook and he significantly dwarfs cena
> 
> 
> none of this refutes what i said about the flimsiness of likes, btw



with your logic every legit celebrity should at least have more likes than cena on fb since likes can be bought so easily.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> such protection
> 
> Much strong.



only one that can overcome distraction is Reigns


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Rhyno would make some sense but then if he gores Sting.....



Sting's not made of glass.....


or is he I never watched him in TNA


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Sting's not made of glass.....
> 
> 
> or is he I never watched him in TNA



He's an old man now . Obviously he couldn't take a gore now like back in TNA


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> This right here.
> 
> WWE is not as mainstream as it was 15 years ago.
> 
> ...




and yet ufc is not even close to current wwe views on live television 

try again


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 21, 2015)

Sting took a piledriver in 2013.

I would like the idea of Owens joining the Wyatts, Sting/Owens exchange would give Owens a big rub, Sting should be familiar to his wrestling style because he has wrestled Joe.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Sting took a piledriver in 2013.
> 
> I would like the idea of Owens joining the Wyatts, Sting/Owens exchange would give Owens a big rub, Sting should be familiar to his wrestling style because he has wrestled Joe.



Now that Perucho's said this it's now a terrible idea 




I kid bro


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> with your logic every legit celebrity should at least have more likes than cena on fb since likes can be bought so easily.



And this brand of logic is called a strawman which doesn't in the slightest refute my original statement about facebook likes being flimsy as fuck proof. it's a profitable business venture that has been explored since the dawn of facebook itself, bringing in 


no amount of flailing on your end will make this a non-factor


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> but you don't have to be a fan of wrestling to have a 20 year live continuous show that been on monday night since we were kids to have it  come on your tv screen especially with football season out the way



What are you talking about? like what is this? Like sure its been on for over 20 years but no one around me that I know gives a fuck about RAW.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> and yet ufc is not even close to current wwe views on live television
> 
> try again



Actually UFC on Fox on Saturdays have clocked in around 5.1


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Actually UFC on Fox on Saturdays have clocked in around 5.1



as in when it debuted four years ago.

total divas gets more views then ufc fight nights on fs1


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

But hey if we want to measure celebrity power by fucking facebook likes then cena is a bigger celebrity than robin williams because he only has 11 mil


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

[S-A-F];54030060 said:
			
		

> What are you talking about? like what is this? Like sure its been on for over 20 years but no one around me that I know gives a fuck about RAW.



they don't have to give a darn to know what raw is and who cena is

like i care more about dean in here then i do for Amy schumer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

guys just end this and go back to doing who's drag routine


he's obviously not gonna listen to anyone but himself.


so just do who's drag?  Never heard of him.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> But hey if we want to measure celebrity power by fucking facebook likes then cena is a bigger celebrity than robin williams because he only has 11 mil





not saying hes bigger than robin

just saying people know who cena is


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> guys just end this and go back to doing who's drag routine
> 
> 
> he's obviously not gonna listen to anyone but himself.
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

who's Drag?

never heard of him


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Now that Perucho's said this it's now a terrible idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...



.

If there ever was an Ambrose/Sting idea u would call it an awesome idea, right? .

Ambrose has a legit chance in being in the title picture for WM if Reigns continues being booed by early 2016.

Vince would give up on him like he did to Luger.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> .
> 
> If there ever was an Ambrose/Sting idea u would call it an awesome idea, right? .
> 
> ...



for that one yes 

Nah dude he's not gonna give up on Reigns. He's definitely going to win next year.


Possibly versus Cena since I'm kinda not doubting  Juice at this point.


Or it could be Orton vs Reigns vs Cena


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

I make this thread go man. 

you need me like WWE needs punk/bryan


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> not saying hes bigger than robin
> 
> just saying people know who cena is



Who's arguing against the latter tho? he's not as popular as wwe thinks he is but he has his fanbase


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Drag becoming a keyboard warrior.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> for that one yes
> 
> Nah dude he's not gonna give up on Reigns. He's definitely going to win next year.
> 
> ...



I just legitimatly shuddered


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

What is it about cena that makes fans and hater do what they do?


what odds are they trying to overcome?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> What is it about cena that makes fans and hater do what they do?
> 
> 
> what odds are they trying to overcome?



The odds of winning the battle I guess 




Zen-aku said:


> I just legitimatly shuddered



I regret everything 


The fans will definitely shit on that match if it happens


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> they don't have to give a darn to know what raw is and who cena is
> 
> like i care more about dean in here then i do for Amy schumer



I mean that's cool and all but people aren't talking about it and that's what matters to me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

I want to see Paige vs Charlotte in a hardcore match


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

[S-A-F];54030185 said:
			
		

> I mean that's cool and all but people aren't talking about it and that's what matters to me.



look at this egotistical vince asshole lifestyle you living. I was arguing with another man about this and you hop in and then I tell you but it doesn't matter to you...

then why the fuck you enter my convo


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> look at this egotistical vince asshole lifestyle you living. I was arguing with another man about this and you hop in and then I tell you but it doesn't matter to you...
> 
> then why the fuck you enter my convo



I'm just saying something existing and not being talked about by anyone is just as bad as it not being known at all.

Don't see how I'm being egotistical but okay.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> for that one yes
> 
> Nah dude he's not gonna give up on Reigns. He's definitely going to win next year.
> 
> ...



Reigns would have to win the RR first, and fans will shit on him again.

Orton would probably feud with Owens.

Speaking of Owens

 SD spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



* Rusev with Summer Rae defeated Kevin Owens by count out when Owens left.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2015)

Let's just go ahead and fully spoil SD. Not like people will watch it anyway. 


> 3.) Rusev beat Kevin Owens via count out. Owens walked out of the match.
> 
> Cesaro cut a great promo backstage. This lead to a pretty awesome exchange between him and Owens. Cesaro called him out over walking out on matches. Cesaro with a great line - "Walk, Owens, Walk"...



John Cena, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Let's just go ahead and fully spoiler SD. Not like people will watch it anyway.
> 
> 
> John Cena, ladies and gentlemen.



Yeah none of that is bad.

But then again crazy land so what eve.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Let's just go ahead and fully spoil SD. Not like people will watch it anyway.
> 
> 
> John Cena, ladies and gentlemen.



all that mess            .


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

I wonder how Cena's surgically repaired neck is doing.

Would be a shame if something were to happen to it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Let's just go ahead and fully spoil SD. Not like people will watch it anyway.
> 
> 
> John Cena, ladies and gentlemen.



what?

cenas name not even in that


----------



## teddy (Jul 21, 2015)

Truthfully the wwe has enough talent at hand to where there should be a rotation of top stars


but such is life


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> what?
> 
> cenas name not even in that



owens isn't being booked liek the second coming of goldberg so he's burried


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

ted. said:


> Truthfully the wwe has enough talent at hand to where there should be a rotation of top stars
> 
> 
> but such is life



soon Dean will leave WWE and go feud or join the Bullet club


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Please don't let Jay Lethal sign with this company.

Don't know why Goldberg and Steen are being compared.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah none of that is bad.
> 
> But then again crazy land so what eve.



You are blind.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Please don't let Jay Lethal sign with company.



at this point Juice the more you say this the more it will happen 


the best thing we can hope for is that WWE dies soon


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



4. Nikki Bella and Brie Bella beat Sasha Banks and Naomi. Nikki pinned Naomi after performing the Rack Attack. The Bellas wrestled as faces this time around?




This is why i'll never give a shit about the divas


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

as I said Cena needs to be dropped off as a convo.

Zen and What don't see Cena doing anything wrong.

and everyone else who hates Cena will just end ragging on Cena.


Let's move on and be angry about Reigns not helping Dean


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

why give a shit about divas when ronda wrestling steph


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You are blind.



No i' m just not stupid like some people

no Shame  in a "Fuck this shit Im out" decision

God the first time he loses to some one in the mid carder you people are gonna be suicidal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




meh honestly at this point I'm done ragging on Nikki too.

Her and Cena are dead to me when it comes to WWE


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> No i' m just not stupid like some people
> 
> no Shame  in a "Fuck this shit Im out" decision
> 
> God the first time he loses to some one in the mid carder you people are gonna be suicidal.



Probably moreso.

You don't pay attention to what people say.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as I said Cena needs to be dropped off as a convo.
> 
> Zen and What don't see Cena doing anything wrong.
> 
> ...



its hard for this to be mad when its nothing new, Reigns let ambrose get his shit pushed in by wyatt 3 months striaght


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> its hard for this to be mad when its nothing new, Reigns let ambrose get his shit pushed in by wyatt 3 months striaght



but at this point what is Reigns?

Heel ?

Face?

definitely not a tweener


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Probably moreso.
> 
> You don't pay attention to what people say.



So you'll be more but hurt suicidal? good to know


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

fuck dean ambrose tho 

he aint no luntunic fringe

more like cringe


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen trying to troll cause he's feeling heelish today


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Probably moreso.
> 
> You don't pay attention to what people say.



how will u feel when kevin owens is in the andre battle royal


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> *why give a shit about *.....steph



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> why give a shit about divas when ronda wrestling steph



Dana White said an interview that Rousey will not do a match with WWE  under contract with UFC.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as I said Cena needs to be dropped off as a convo.
> 
> Zen and What don't see Cena doing anything wrong.
> 
> ...



Likely he got beat down backstage, it would explain why he didnt help Dean.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Zen trying to troll cause he's feeling heelish today



Nah I'm not a a heel i'm just a rebellious face, going against the status quo


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Dana White said an interview that Rousey will not do a match with WWE  under contract with UFC.



Didn't he also say he would never sign guys like cm punk just to bring in ratings


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Likely he got beat down backstage, it would explain why he didnt help Dean.



See this would make total sense dude but they probably didn't write it in 




Zen-aku said:


> Nah I'm not a a heel i'm just a rebellious face, going against the status quo



But you can't be a rebellious face when the crowd dubs you a heel though


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Nah I'm not a a heel i'm just a rebellious face, going against the status quo



HARD BOILED ZEN-AKU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

dying with no new one piece chapter this week


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Let's move on and be angry about Reigns not helping Dean



He's already exhibiting Cena  like quailites. 

Roman Empire 2016.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> See this would make total sense dude but they probably didn't write it in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How soon you forget  The goat


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> He's already exhibiting Cena  Vacant's like quailites.
> 
> Roman Empire 2016.



Fixed


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Didn't he also say he would never sign guys like cm punk just to bring in ratings



Don't  remember him ever saying that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> How soon you forget  The goat



Fuck Jericho 


He a bitch


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

I forgot what jojo chapter i was on


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

why becky lynch the hottest diva on the roster tho


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2015)

Seems like people want Paige to be kicked off of Tough Enough because the only real major WWE fan Patrick was voted off.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> How soon you forget  The goat



Jericho is Reigns  biggest fan.

He defends Roman on his podcasts.

He knows the Empire  will rise in 2016.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> So you'll be more but hurt suicidal? good to know



Still dodging what people are saying. 



WhatADrag said:


> how will u feel when kevin owens is in the andre battle royal



Wouldn't really care. It doesn't mean anything.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

roman reigns need to change his theme song to game of thrones opening


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Still dodging what people are saying.



It's a courtesy I give to you, sycophants and Hypocrites trust me.

Honestly any one who thinks Owens is buried or in a bad place right now isn't worth giving serious attention too.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2015)

Reading the John Cena isn't mainstream argument and seeing Drag go off the rails was like...


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> It's a courtesy I give to you, sycophants and Hypocrites trust me.
> 
> Honestly any one who thinks Owens is buried or in a bad place right now isn't worth giving serious attention too.



it is reported people backstage are trying to bury him tho.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

at least none of them are Zack Ryder or Adam Roses or Faildungo 

come at me Jove


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> it is reported people backstage are trying to bury him tho.



Probably Kevin dunn. 

Fuck that guy.

But i take the rumors with grains of salt.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> It's a courtesy I give to you, sycophants and Hypocrites trust me.
> 
> Honestly any one who thinks Owens is buried or in a bad place right now isn't worth giving serious attention too.



Prove where I was hypocritical. You're just throwing out words without knowing what they mean. 

Like I said, you don't listen. The point is things to lead to Owen going to a good place however way you slice it. There's a strong precedent set that up-and-coming stars that feud with Cena do not come out the better for it. Especially when he has to defeat them so decisively. You strawman this into arguments you can address because you're too incompetent to actually pay attention to the point raised, in that Cena feuds stifle the potential of many that can be main event stars and the last thing they need is a feud with Cena, because it is mostly a foregone conclusion that Cena comes out on top. He's already the top guy, it's redundant.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 21, 2015)

Smackdown spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



* Rusev with Summer Rae defeated Kevin Owens by count out when Owens left.

* Owens interrupted a Cesaro interview backstage and they had words. Cesaro knocked Owens for walking out on matches.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Probably Kevin dunn.
> 
> Fuck that guy.
> 
> But i take the rumors with grains of salt.



I believe it because taping out was so wack man. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Prove where I was hypocritical. You're just throwing out words without knowing what they mean.
> 
> Like I said, you don't listen. The point is things to lead to Owen going to a good place however way you slice it. There's a strong precedent set that up-and-coming stars that feud with Cena do not come out the better for it. Especially when he has to defeat them so decisively. You strawman this into arguments you can address because you're too incompetent to actually pay attention to the point raised, in that Cena feuds stifle the potential of many that can be main event stars and the last thing they need is a feud with Cena, because it is mostly a foregone conclusion that Cena comes out on top. He's already the top guy, it's redundant.




nobody comes out good because vince doesn't want anybody too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



not sure if good for Cesaro or bad for Owens


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

I do blame Vince more than anyone else for these things. A multitude of factors, most notably wanting the brand to be bigger than the talent which means in spite of his search of the next big draw he will never truly get it if he kills the momentum of those getting over on their own because they are not who he wants to be over.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 21, 2015)

Last night on the Observer radio when they were going over the segment with Undertaker and Brock Lesnar brawling Dave made it a point to say that all the mid carders came out to help break up the brawl. Bryan asked "yeah but I saw Kevin Owens" to which Dave replied "yep that's exactly what they think of him and that was them (wwe management) showing theyre hand".

They basically think that he is going to be a mid carder and they don't think that he is a superstar. Dave pointed out that they made sure that everyone that they're protecting was not out there to break up the brawl so Roman,Dean,Wyatt, Seth, Cena, etc. The top tier talent.

On the previous Bryan and Vinny show the one after Battleground, Bryan said that as long as Kevin Owens is overweight this company will never get behind him and Vince McMahon is still running things. In the past they have gotten big guys over before like Yokozuna but times have changed and Vince no longer things like that no matter how entertaining or how good Kevin is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Prove where I was hypocritical.


 You as in the collective you, but if  that hit a nerve i think that says some thing. 



> Like I said, you don't listen. The point is things to lead to Owen going to a good place however way you slice it. There's a strong precedent set that up-and-coming stars that feud with Cena do not come out the better for it. Especially when he has to defeat them so decisively. You strawman this into arguments you can address because you're too incompetent to actually pay attention to the point raised, in that Cena feuds stifle the potential of many that can be main event stars and the last thing they need is a feud with Cena, because it is mostly a foregone conclusion that Cena comes out on top. He's already the top guy, it's redundant.


 You confuse disagreement with a lack of understanding. I understand the argument. its just bull shit. Especially with Wyatt still being a  major player at this point in time. Especially with Owens still being protected and still being posed to  be a major player going forward. any way your late to this argument. stick to whats at hand, there is nothing wrong with how Owen's was booked  on Smackdown, to argue other wide makes you juice level crazy. Maybe your ok with that, but don't get mad at me when i call you on it. Continuing blaming cena for Booking being shit, continue being small and petty i don't care.

At this point watching you guys cry like babies is more entertaining then most of the actual product


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> not sure if good for Cesaro or bad for Owens



It's a Cesaro/Owens feud 

good for every one.

I am literally the only guy her who watches for the wrestling aren't I


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 21, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Last night on the Observer radio when they were going over the segment with Undertaker and Brock Lesnar brawling Dave made it a point to say that all the mid carders came out to help break up the brawl. Bryan asked "yeah but I saw Kevin Owens" to which Dave replied "yep that's exactly what they think of him and that was them (wwe management) showing theyre hand".
> 
> They basically think that he is going to be a mid carder and they don't think that he is a superstar. Dave pointed out that they made sure that everyone that they're protecting was not out there to break up the brawl so Roman,Dean,Wyatt, Seth, Cena, etc. The top tier talent.
> 
> On the previous Bryan and Vinny show the one after Battleground, Bryan said that as long as Kevin Owens is overweight this company will never get behind him and Vince McMahon is still running things. In the past they have gotten big guys over before like Yokozuna but times have changed and Vince no longer things like that no matter how entertaining or how good Kevin is.



Indeed. 

It's sad we have dumbasses in the thread that don't see this. I've seen people in other places say they've seen this as well but apparently some people don't see it. It should be common sense stuff. That's how this company works. 

Owens is a midcarder hence why he's going against Cesaro. That's it for them.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 21, 2015)

Ya'll give to much stock to to what scrubs on dirtsheet sits say.

I bet you read tabloids too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> You as in the collective you, but if  that hit a nerve i think that says some thing.



Then you say "you all" either way...prove it. Otherwise like I said, you're just throwing around words not knowing what they mean. 



> You confuse disagreement with a lack of understanding. I understand the argument. its just bull shit. Especially with Wyatt still being a  major player at this point in time.



Pffft. He's another guy waffling in the midcard. He's not going to be a big main event draw any time soon. The writing is on the wall, the reliance on Cena, and part-timers like even Undertaker and Sting at their age is an indictment of the WWE's current state and star power. 



> Especially with Owens still being protected and still being posed to  be a major player going forward. any way your late to this argument. stick to whats at hand, there is nothing wrong with how Owen's was booked  on Smackdown, to argue other wide makes you juice level crazy. Maybe your ok with that, but don't get mad at me when i call you on it.



There are only a handful of people that I've seen this oblivious to their own shortcomings...all terrible debaters the same. 

Owens being booked as a coward that walks out despite being billed in NXT and in his main roster debut as an ass-kicker makes no sense and does nothing to build his character's persona. It is killing his heat to have this be a habitual thing, and something his character can be defined by. The decisive victories Cena has over him time and again after his strong start does not help things either, especially the news of him tapping out to him. It is a nosedive on what was seeming to be a straight push to the moon. 



> Continuing blaming cena for Booking being shit, continue being small and petty i don't care.



Like I said. You don't listen. I blame Vince, but Cena is stale. Having him in feuds with these up-and-coming stars is not helping them. Cena either way is not only being a momentum killer as a result, in the long term is killing interest in the product. 



> At this point watching you guys cry like babies is more entertaining then most of the actual product



I feel a massive case of projection going on. The only one crying like a baby is yourself in this matter because you can't deal that people aren't blindly eating this shit with a big spoon like you are. That people have standards, and actually know what they are talking about on the matter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> It's a Cesaro/Owens feud
> 
> good for every one.
> 
> I am literally the only guy her who watches for the wrestling aren't I




WWE? Wrestling?


BWAHAHAHAHAAHAHA 



but kidding aside  enjoy Reigns being the one that takes over .


You bitch about Reigns but he's doing the exact formula that Cena's done.


So honestly man don't act like you know what you're doing.



You're a hypocrite for calling others hypocrite.

in reality you're a mark. 


Be honest about it already.


I already acknowledge I'm a big Dean mark so my comments at times are aimed for Pro-Dean but at least I own up to it.


You come off as ......oh no I'm just a guy who likes wrestling . 

Nah dude you just want things to go Cena's way. That's it.


There's no deeper meaning to you or what you want.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 21, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Ya'll give to much stock to to what scrubs on dirtsheet sits say.
> 
> I bet you read tabloids too.



Scrubs? It's Bryan Alvarez and Dave Meltzer.

As if you didn't shred your credibility enough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2015)

before you say anything Zen I am gonna stop bashing Cena .

I just won't acknowledge what he does or doesn't do. 

Makes my life better and you don't have to constantly hear negativity


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Then you say "you all" either way...prove it. Otherwise like I said, you're just throwing around words not knowing what they mean.


 Hypocritical means that you have a different set of standards  for your self that you do for others.

You all can mean the collective. 

Like i said if you took that to infer i was singling you out then  you need to examine why that is.





> Pffft. He's another guy waffling in the midcard. He's not going to be a big main event draw any time soon. The writing is on the wall, the reliance on Cena, and part-timers like even Undertaker and Sting at their age is an indictment of the WWE's current state and star power.


 You disdain for the midcard is as much a part of the problem as any thign else. But he s been in the mid card for two fucking days and your righting him off thats retarded. To meet hat says you never had any real faith in him in the first place. I don't blame you for beling liek this the WWE's BS booking has brainwashed you but still try and enlighten you self.






> Owens being booked as a coward that walks out despite being billed in NXT and in his main roster debut as an ass-kicker makes no sense and does nothing to build his character's persona.


 He's been build as an asskicker who also is a petty self delusional scumbag, who  sees him self above every one and every thing around him. Him walking out is in character. No if this is all he ever dose this will be a problem, But as for  2 nights following a  frustrating loss it protects him for now




> Like I said. You don't listen. I blame Vince, but Cena is stale. Having him in feuds with these up-and-coming stars is not helping them. Cena either way is not only being a momentum killer as a result, in the long term is killing interest in the product.


 I do listen, you say you blame Vince but still spout that, Cena buries people bs means you  do blame him.




> I feel a massive case of projection going on.


 Yes coming from yourself, you should fix that.



> The only one crying like a baby is yourself in this matter because you can't deal that people aren't blindly eating this shit with a big spoon like you are.


 Yes 'm crying. You and other idiots are screaming buried despite all logical evidence to the contrary yet  i'm crying. 




> That people have standards, and actually know what they are talking about on the matter.


 I am The only one her who can make that statement with a straight face.

But its ok you wanna play chicken little go head go nuts, 

I'll continue to point and snicker from the grownups table.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

DA said:
			
		

> You bitch about Reigns but he's doing the exact formula that Cena's done.



Cena Had Feuds and midcard titles, and Memorable (GOOD) promos before they strapped a rocket  to his ass.

I'm prepared to give roman a break when he starts giving me those, or at the very least has a singles match worthy of being in the main event. 

No getting suplexed by  Brock over and over doesn't count




Seto Kaiba said:


> Scrubs? It's Bryan Alvarez and Dave Meltzer.
> 
> As if you didn't shred your credibility enough.



How many times have those idiots been wrong completely, they get made  fun of constantly for their "Stories" and "Rumors".

reddit  has more credibility then those clowns.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2015)

can't defend Zen here

Metzler is right most of the time.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> can't defend Zen here
> 
> Metzler is right most of the time.



Right like when he said  punk would be at raw?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Hypocritical means that you have a different set of standards  for your self that you do for others.



No, not necessarily...if you hold yourself to a higher standard than you do others, it's holding yourself to a different standard but that is not hypocritical. Hypocritical would mean to hold particular things against one matter that you favor that you do not another (that you do not favor or disfavor) despite both being identical or expressing similar traits and faults as the other.



> You all can mean the collective.



It speaks to your obliviousness that you think yourself as something separate from this ambiguously defined collective, this "IWC". Which FYI, you're apart of.



> Like i said if you took that to infer i was singling you out then  you need to examine why that is.



Whether or not you did is irrelevant to the fact that you simply threw out terms hoping they'd stick. 



> You disdain for the midcard is as much a part of the problem as any thign else. But he s been in the mid card for two fucking days and your righting him off thats retarded. To meet hat says you never had any real faith in him in the first place. I don't blame you for beling liek this the WWE's BS booking has brainwashed you but still try and enlighten you self.



I don't have disdain for the midcard. I have a disdain for WWE creative in failing to use the midcard in creative ways they did in the past. I also have a disdain for their incompetence resulting in someone easily of main event level having to waffle in a midcard during a time where it means nothing and where their full potential cannot be utilized. I'm not _writing_ him off either, I simply have no faith in Vince or creative. You need to learn to listen to what points are being made before you respond to them. You react, but you don't pay attention, in which case, direct that advice to yourself. 



> He's been build as an asskicker who also is a petty self delusional scumbag, who  sees him self above every one and every thing around him. Him walking out is in character. No if this is all he ever dose this will be a problem, But as for  2 nights following a  frustrating loss it protects him for now



Walking out does not protect a star who is built a career on his menacing heel factor. That is simply the truth. This sets a poor precedent. 



> I do listen, you say you blame Vince but still spout that, Cena buries people bs means you  do blame him.



That just says you don't, and you see what you want to see. Cena whether he wishes to be such or not, is a pothole in the road. Whether by his own wishes or how Vince uses him. The latter of which I made clear what I fault more than anything else. You just get too defensive when people criticize Cena that you can't distinguish it from blind hatred, and so you respond with blind defensiveness. 



> Yes coming from yourself, you should fix that.



A "no u"? You don't know what "projection" means do you? 



> Yes 'm crying. You and other idiots are screaming buried despite all logical evidence to the contrary yet  i'm crying.



Logical evidence to the contrary like Alvarez reporting that they have put him in upper midcard instead of the initially plans of a main event scene? Particularly with the finish of his match against Cena at Battleground? You are not being reasonable enough to discern what is logical evidence. 



> I am The only one her who can make that statement with a straight face.
> 
> But its ok you wanna play chicken little go head go nuts,
> 
> I'll continue to point and snicker from the grownups table.



Sounds more like a children's table. Grownups should be able to discuss matters properly, which you've displayed an inability to.



> How many times have those idiots been wrong completely, they get made fun of constantly for their "Stories" and "Rumors".
> 
> reddit has more credibility then those clowns.



An imperfect track record does not exclude the fact that they are reliable sources, and have been for a very long time. Your reasoning is fallacious. You just want to dismiss them simply because you don't like what they have to say, and what they actually know in contrast to yourself. Not due to having any actual basis to refute them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Cena Had Feuds and midcard titles, and Memorable (GOOD) promos before they strapped a rocket  to his ass.
> 
> I'm prepared to give roman a break when he starts giving me those, or at the very least has a singles match worthy of being in the main event.
> 
> No getting suplexed by  Brock over and over doesn't count



Yeah before Vince realized the money market for kids. Do you think he wouldn't have been pushed like he has real fast if he knew the amount of profits he could get?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> -snip-



Yeah i'm not playing, if your gonna act like whiny panicky child i shall treat you like one.

Take a seat i'll get you your juice box in a minute.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Like I said, projection. You can't actually address my points, so you have to desperately characterize them in a simplified way, a way that you are only able to tackle them. Which in truth, is not at all. In this case, attempting to do so, all you're doing is pinning your own faults and shortcomings onto myself or whomever you're arguing with on this matter.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah before Vince realized the money market for kids. Do you think he wouldn't have been pushed like he has real fast if he knew the amount of profits he could get?



Maybe, It wouldn't have worked though. Cena only got  insanely over in the first place because of the connection he made with the fans in the midcard, Cena wouldn't had worked with the rushed push.

The only reason Leasner worked is cause he's a freak of nature.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

It's not that i can't keep correcting you sweet heart its that i don't want to, daddy has better things to do. 

*pats head*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Maybe, It wouldn't have worked though. Cena only got  insanely over in the first place because of the connection he made with the fans in the midcard, Cena wouldn't had worked with the rushed push.
> 
> The only reason Leasner worked is cause he's a freak of nature.



Exactly. Cena would be in Reign's spot right now.


That's why I'm saying Reigns is what Cena could have been.


That's why I don't think you should hate Reigns.  In a way you like the version that he could turn out if they slow his pace.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Well then. Zen, your concession is accepted.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Exactly. Cena would be in Reign's spot right now.
> 
> 
> That's why I'm saying Reigns is what Cena could have been.
> ...


I don't Deal with what ifs or could of beens. I deal with reality

The Invasion angle could of been the greats angle in wrestling history. but it wasn't

Cm Punk Could of been the face of the company leading them into a new golden age. But he wasn't

The Miz Could (And Should as he's better suited for it) of taken Edge's Place as the Cowardly  main event heel that keeps winning cause he's smarter then every one else but he isn't.




			
				Seto kaiba said:
			
		

> Well then. Zen, your concession is accepted.





Yup you beat me, way to go slugger. Let's go tell your mom and then i'll take you both out for pie


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Well, all you had in response to my points was reactionary flaming. So it becomes evident enough you simply have no argument to make. All you did was go ballistic, and try to project that volatility on myself.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, all you had in response to my points was reactionary flaming. So it becomes evident enough you simply have no argument to make. All you did was go ballistic, and try to project that volatility on myself.



Your the one who made subtle insults, and reacted so negatively at the assertion hat you might be one of the many hypocrites i singled out.

So yeah i'm not the one Projecting there kiddo, You made it clear you weren't worth the effort in talking to like an adult. So now i am giving you an accurate level of attention.

do you wan't your wubby?


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2015)

Is there a guy more respected than The Undertaker?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Your the one who made subtle insults, and reacted so negatively at the assertion hat you might be one of the many hypocrites i singled out.
> 
> So yeah i'm not the one Projecting there kiddo, You made it clear you weren't worth the effort in talking to like an adult. So now i am giving you an accurate level of attention.
> 
> do you wan't your wubby?



Dude. You called everyone stupid, and acted like critics were all sheep of the ill-defined IWC...which I will point out again, you are apart of. Have some self-awareness. All I did was hold you to task on your claims. You say we, as the collective, are being hypocritical sycophants. I asked for you to prove it, and you couldn't. Instead you sidestepped it completely. 

You went on and on talking all this trash, but when it came to the heat being put on you, you couldn't handle it. 

Then in response to the criticisms I actually raised, and having to continuously correct you on my opinion of Cena, creative, Vince, and their relationship with numerous talent in the midcard like Owens, you went ballistic. Only projecting the childishness you displayed in spades onto myself. You don't know what it means to talk like an adult, because as soon as things got too difficult for you to address you flipped out. The slightest negativity toward Cena was enough to set you off.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> Is there a guy more respected than The Undertaker?



only a guy name whatadrag

but besides him taker is the most respected ever in the wrestling business


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> Is there a guy more respected than The Undertaker?



Harley Race would be comparable.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

ae said:


> Is there a guy more respected than The Undertaker?


......Austin and foley maybe?

I don't think I've ever heard some one talk shit about Foley



Seto Kaiba said:


> Dude. You called everyone stupid, and acted like critics were all sheep of the ill-defined IWC...which I will point out again, you are apart of. Have some self-awareness.


 I'm  Black too, that doesn't mean i can't call out black culture when its  being retarded





> All I did was hold you to task on your claims. You say we, as the collective, are being hypocritical sycophants. I asked for you to prove it, and you couldn't. Instead you sidestepped it completely.


 IT's not that i can't its just that i don't care you fucks don't listen even when there proof in front of you, that what allows you to keep up your narrative.








> Then in response to the criticisms I actually raised, and having to continuously correct you on my opinion of Cena, creative, Vince, and their relationship with numerous talent in the midcard like Owens, you went ballistic. Only projecting the childishness you displayed in spades onto myself. You don't know what it means to talk like an adult, because as soon as things got too difficult for you to address you flipped out.


 That's not flipping out, i tried talking to you and kyubi like adults, you responed by calling me a mark and insinuating i was dumb, so i reacted accordingly. your the one who took personal offense at my  collective  hypocritical comment so its not me whose projecting as i've said. Like i said im not playing the sit spewing game, be cause  like any child having  a fit your not listening to the words being spoken to you, its just easier to cry about cena, so like i said go a head, ill get you your bottle and your blankly when you tire your self out.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2015)

god damn
drake vs meek
ghost vs bronson
nicki vs t swift
cdagod vs rosenberg 
scottie vs shaq

thats the real summerslam


hot as fuck this summer


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> I'm  Black too, that doesn't mean i can't call out black culture when its  being retarded



But trying to act like you are not such would be retarded. 



> IT's not that i can't its just that i don't care you fucks don't listen even when there proof in front of you, that what allows you to keep up your narrative.



You haven't communicated it well. If you cannot, leave it to someone that can. People have cited numerous cases in the past, as well as those by people with far more credibility than either of us on this matter that corroborates their conclusions, and all you had for it was to dismiss it as you have everything else, pretend like they were arguing something else, or just flip out at them.



> That's not flipping out, i tried talking to you and kyubi like adults, you responed by calling me a mark and insinuating i was dumb, so i reacted accordingly.



No you didn't try to. You started out calling people stupid, like I said have some self-awareness. You have no place to whine. You were from the start belligerent and childish. 



> your the one who took personal offense at my  collective  hypocritical comment so its not me whose projecting as i've said.



First of all...it seems you don't know what "projecting" means. The way you are trying to use it is entirely wrong.  

Second of all, I simply asked you to prove such an accusation. You didn't. 



> Like i said im not playing the sit spewing game, be cause  like any child having  a fit your not listening to the words being spoken to you, its just easier to cry about cena, so like i said go a head, ill get you your bottle and your blankly when you tire your self out.



Have some self-awareness. You have been spewing the most spit, and flinging the most shit. You can't talk about how a child acts because all you've done in response to criticism of Cena most notably is respond like a child. In response to very detailed points I made, and corrections on your misconceptions of, all you had was volatile reactions that again, you tried to characterize myself of having. In response to your shit-flinging and your oblivious accusations of ignorance, I refuted each as they came. When it came time for you, you could not step to the plate and instead flipped and responded exactly as a child would. 

Once again, you continue to make my point. You are completely unable to deal with any slight negativity towards Cena's way.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

In grown up news


*Spoiler*: __ 





> 5. WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins defeated Cesaro. Dot Net reader Stu Sanders notes that Kevin Owens came out and attacked Cesaro, then Dean Ambrose followed and put Rollins through a table to end the taping…






So Is He getting another title shot or is it a mistake?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

I'll make it real easy for you, Zen.

I don't hate Cena as a person. He is the top guy, and he has had his time in the spotlight. However, he and the WWE are in a precarious situation. He is their top seller, their top draw. Yet oddly enough, he is one of the factors that have killed interest in the long term in the product. He is not a draw like his predecessors were in Hogan, Rock, and Austin most notably. Despite the depreciated status of the top draw in the WWE as with everything else, the WWE is in desperate need of top drawing stars of Cena's caliber. The midcard has enough stars waffling in it, and the product suffers additionally due to that. Yet each time a star shows up with that main event potential, momentum is killed through a feud with Cena where he decisively wins over them. Making it hard for them to regain that momentum again. In some cases, in many cases, them never being able to gain that momentum they did in their peak. 

To correct you again...I fault Vince for this above anyone else. Cena, willingnly or no, aware of it or not, is a catalyst. He has become the representation of the stagnation that has taken place in the WWE, they have grown too dependent on him. Yet all that aside his character has gone stale, the feuds he has quickly lose their suspense because the conclusions are all too clear. Not only that they are redundant because they only truly serve Cena at the end of the day, and this is not necessary as he is a top star. THE top star. This is not the same as demanding he lose every match and every feud. This is however saying that talent needs time to be truly established and given the chance to get at the level where they can feud with him and not have their momentum halted or killed off by losing a feud with him. This does mean that yes, *on occasion*, those talent win matches and feuds over him.

So yes, that does mean losing the Owens feud in the long-term would generate interest. Or someone like Cesaro, or actually selling his losses and the offense of his opponents, verbal and physical...! That doesn't mean he has to lose to the like of Bo Dallas, or Curtis Axel, or any up and comer that gets on the main roster. It does mean however, recognizing those with that spark, that should have it allowed to become a fire instead of weak embers. Once again, since I need to emphasize it, at the end of the day it is Vince's fault and an incompetent creative team that does not know what to do with the talent they have. Yet Cena is a factor here so criticism goes his way too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I'll make it real easy for you, Zen.
> 
> I don't hate Cena as a person. He is the top guy, and he has had his time in the spotlight. However, he and the WWE are in a precarious situation. He is their top seller, their top draw. Yet oddly enough, he is one of the factors that have killed interest in the long term in the product. He is not a draw like his predecessors were in Hogan, Rock, and Austin most notably. Despite the depreciated status of the top draw in the WWE as with everything else, the WWE is in desperate need of top drawing stars of Cena's caliber. The midcard has enough stars waffling in it, and the product suffers additionally due to that. Yet each time a star shows up with that main event potential, momentum is killed through a feud with Cena where he decisively wins over them. Making it hard for them to regain that momentum again. In some cases, in many cases, them never being able to gain that momentum they did in their peak.
> 
> ...



Good job slugger, that must of been very hard for you, too bad you missed the point why I'm treating you like a child competently but you tried.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

You only discredit yourself, Zen. You could not deal with criticism of Cena, even if it doesn't come from a place of maliciousness. Despite the numerous corrections on the misconception on your part, you still have to pretend like it is. Once again, that only establishes your own childishness.

I will emphasize even further, that me being a fan or not does not prevent me from seeing when talent are in such a position as Cena is in currently. In the 90s, Hulk Hogan was this to Bret Hart. His match against Undertaker most notably where he became Undisputed champion? Terrible. His restricted mobility was more than clear, and he should have retired years ago. Ric Flair is my home state's wrestling hero, but he went way beyond his prime. More low-key in the later years of WWE, however it was sad to that state of affairs for him. After X8 or X9 most notably, it was clear it was Austin's time to retire. Undertaker, The Rock, and Sting were my childhood favorites, but they are old, and far out of their prime. and like Cena they represent the stagnant nature the WWE has wound itself up in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You only discredit yourself, Zen. You could not deal with criticism of Cena, even if it doesn't come from a place of maliciousness. Despite the numerous corrections on the misconception on your part, you still have to pretend like it is. Once again, that only establishes your own childishness.



I deal with criticism of cena all the time, the fact that  i'm not constantly arguing with Juice is a testament to that, i jut show him a cheap shot time to time same as every one.

It's not about criticism its its about stupidity which i have no tolerance for.

People shitting on faces for being depicted as good people who win allot.

The love of generic ass heels 

being okay with shit predictable booking as long as its some one you like 

Part timers being booked like they are

this is all shit i rage against.

The hypocritical cena hate is  just as bad as any of those




> I will emphasize even further, that me being a fan or not does not prevent me from seeing when talent are in such a position as Cena is in currently. In the 90s, Hulk Hogan was this to Bret Hart. His match against Undertaker where he became Undisputed champion? Terrible. His restricted mobility was more than clear, and he should have retired years ago. Ric Flair is my home state's wrestling hero, but he went way beyond his prime. More low-key in the later years of WWE, however it was sad to that state of affairs for him. After X7 or X8 most notably, it was clear it was Austin's time to retire. Undertaker, The Rock, and Sting were my childhood favorites, but they are old, and far out of their prime. and like Cena they represent the stagnant nature the WWE has wound itself up in.


 The fact you keep arguing shit like this like  i' gonna disagree shows you really don't pay attention to any thing but what goes on in your own head.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> I deal with criticism of cena all the time, the fact that  i'm not constantly arguing with Juice is a testament to that, i jut show him a cheap shot time to time same as every one.



I don't see a dealing with criticism well here. Even when I said I didn't hate Cena, you still had to pretend like it was such a case. 



> It's not about criticism its its about stupidity which i have no tolerance for.



If you have no tolerance for it, why perpetuate it? All you've done is just make yourself out to be the very thing you claim to despise. 



> People shitting on faces for being depicted as good people who win allot.



No problem with that in and of itself. The problem is how that all goes about, a decade of it with the lost potential of numerous talent left in its wake is not the way to go about it. 



> The love of generic ass heels



Traditionally, it was heels that called the match. It is heels that have had the least restraint creatively. Naturally, older fans will like heel characters more. However, that does not mean all heels are more liked across the board, nor does it exclude an appreciation for faces, as long as their character remains fresh. 



> being okay with shit predictable booking as long as its some one you like



See, this is a statement of pure irony. This is actual hypocrisy. As I have explicitly criticized this kind of booking, as have others, in regard to Cena. The issue is Cena's booking is entirely predictable. The issue with Cena is that he's predictable. Yet you cannot deal with this criticism, instead having to make it out as blind hate instead of actually facing the points raised.



> Part timers being booked like they are



An issue raised along with Cena...



> this is all shit i rage against.
> 
> The hypocritical cena hate is  just as bad as any of those



You don't see where you're being a hypocrite yourself here? 

Who was cheerleading the fact that yet another part-timer out of his prime was taking the spotlight here? It's a common criticism, this is my point that you are not paying attention to what people are saying. You're just reacting to the criticism of Cena.



> The fact you keep arguing shit like this like i' gonna disagree shows you really don't pay attention to any thing but what goes on in your own head.



Really? You still try to pretend like it's blind hatred that is behind the criticism of Cena despite being repeatedly told and expressed the opposite.

You're only fueling what you said you hated initially. I had to emphasize it to you, because every time you saw Cena brought up in a critical light you started going on a tirade. It's to make it clear to you that those other issues are not ignored. They are acknowledged, but with Cena is of recent times more of a consistent and longstanding matter.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

OK. I've made my point. Y'all can come out now. 



Looking at belts like these make me wonder about the title designs of belts across the major promotions right now. I am big on a good title design, I think that adds to its prestige too. Probably not as much as the writing and star behind it, but it plays a role. A good looking design captures the audience's attention. People like shiny things, right?

If a new WWE US title was designed after this most notably, what would you think of it?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't see a dealing with criticism well here. Even when I said I didn't hate Cena, you still had to pretend like it was such a case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2015)

...Did I....?

..D-did I come in at a bad time? I just stopped by to see if I'd missed G1. Apparently they were supposed to be having another event tonight or tomorrow or...?

I can see you guys are busy, carry on.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeesh... usually we're able to stop ourselves before the name-calling


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

Shirker said:


> ...Did I....?
> 
> ..D-did I come in at a bad time? I just stopped by to see if I'd missed G1. Apparently they were supposed to be having another event tonight or tomorrow or...?
> 
> ...



There's never a dull moment here. I mean even when I quit mah WWE for a while I shoulda still been here shittalking some folk.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Except haven't.



You are doing it right now. 



> It's not just cena, any face who isn't an indy darling, or a Face in name only  gets that shit.
> 
> On the IWC it dose.



Is that why Zack Ryder was popular for a while? Or why people were optimistic over Ziggler last year? Christian had good momentum going for a while as well. So did Nexus. You're making an absurd point anyway. It's through the indy circuit that many of these establish their fanbase, so of course they are going to be more popular. Heel or face. 



> I can deal with criticism you keep sayign that  even though its blatantly untrue, hence why i liken you to a child.



That makes zero sense. 



> I will be the first person to say cena's predictable, thats not the argument im fighting against, to pretend it is shows once again u live in your own delusional reality.



You don't even know what argument it is you are "fighting" against. You just came with all kinds of belligerence on the simple fact the people criticized Cena. 



> Juice is and you idiots did all last year when Brock disappeared with the belt  for 6 months



See this is what I mean. You don't have any logical ground to call anyone being a child when you react like this. 

Also, when was anyone happy about that? I recall quite clearly it was a problem with many people when his hiatuses were more frequent. You just keep throwing out these accusations but you don't have basis for them.



> I have repeatedly seen that it is exactly whats going on.



Honestly, I think you're far too emotionally invested to know the difference. Your responses indicate as such.



> Except that's not fucking true.
> 
> you say cena's stale I don't give a darn
> 
> ...



You've only made my point here. Can't you see what you're doing?

You have not presented facts or arguments of any kind. All you've done is flip out when I made my own. How do you even begin to call someone childish with the way you've responded this entire time? 

If someone calls you a crazy Cena mark, you sure aren't doing much to refute the claim. You're acting like one of his juvenile fans.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Shirker said:


> ...Did I....?
> 
> ..D-did I come in at a bad time? I just stopped by to see if I'd missed G1. Apparently they were supposed to be having another event tonight or tomorrow or...?
> 
> ...



I don't think it was tonight.

any way I'm done with him.

I checked out tough enough against my better judgment....what a mess.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

ted. said:


> Truthfully the wwe has enough talent at hand to where there should be a rotation of top stars
> 
> 
> but such is life



I believe talent-wise WWE currently has better wrestlers than any other era. But they haven't been groomed properly to perform at the highest level yet. Getting buried aside, I believe scripting their promos and ringwork only makes them static and dependable on Vince telling them what to do. I mean, can you honestly see someone like Ziggler calling a match with a rookie 10 years from now? 

Bump, oversell, and finisher can only get you so far. 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Smackdown spoiler
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Jobs to Cena -> gets midcarded

Same with Rusev and Wyatt, it's like they want us to say that cena buried them.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah, as bullshit as I think the prospect is (because it is), it stands to reason that people would think it when after having someone feud with Cena, management immediately forgets about them. It's like they think that fighting with their top guy for a couple months is all the exposure they'll need and they figure nothing else could possibly, ever top it, so why bother?

Eh, who am I kidding? Management probably wants these guys to do something worthwhile just as much as we do. Fucking Vince....

Disappointing to hear that Owens could possibly be going down that same road. Unlike Rusev, I actually like him.



Zen-aku said:


> I don't think it was tonight.



Is it tomorrow then? According to the chat I was watching, there's definitely supposed to be one "Thursday", but time differences confuse my dumb wrestling fan brain. I'm gonna assume "Thursday" is tomorrow, since around this time tomorrow, itll  technically be the 23rd, albeit really, really early?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2015)

If i was an upcoming wrestler and WWE scouts call me to work for them, i will tell them to call me once Cena's retired. Nobody is safe from that man. If booking pits you against Cena, consider it as a career suicide. People should copy what Punk did and saved his earnings before he calls it quits


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2015)

I bet Punk was able to even accumulate those savings because he was bouncing around as the #2 guy for a year and a half. Pre-Network.

Rest of the roster probably po' azz fuk. 

The Cener is a fate unavoidable to the common Superstar.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2015)

Punk saw it coming when a part timer went back and stole his spotlight


Now Cena has buried the most fat fucks in the industry  and thats a big fat accomplishment


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2015)

you could be next if you want to be big guy


----------



## Cromer (Jul 22, 2015)

Just read the first two pages of this thread...


Do you really think, say T J Dillashaw, the current UFC bantamweight champ, is making more money than Rusev, for comparison of place on the totem pole? Duffee just made 12k for headlining Fight Night last week. The mid to lower card guys in UFC make FAR less than their WWE counterparts.

And re: PPVs: UFC 189 was simultaneously probably the greatest main card of fights ever, and well on course to match UFC 100's record...at 1.1 million sales. Pretty sure that would be a bad WrestleMania or Summerslam.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Just read the first two pages of this thread...
> 
> 
> Do you really think, say T J Dillashaw, the current UFC bantamweight champ, is making more money than Rusev, for comparison of place on the totem pole? Duffee just made 12k for headlining Fight Night last week. The mid to lower card guys in UFC make FAR less than their WWE counterparts.
> ...



Exactly man.

Ronda may be over as fuck but the UFC company is  not that popular as everyone here was trying to make it out to be. I listen to the Joe Rogan Experience and Fighter and the Kid podcasts faithfully. 
If Joe and Brendan Schub, a ufc fighter himself, says that UFC needed Conor to beat Chad a couple weeks ago because star power is seriously needed since the company is sort of struggling right now. 

What other proof do I need? I don't need to listen to someone else when a UFC fighter himself and Joe fucking Rogan says UFC needs star power.

They even tell stories how some champion in the lighter division couldn't even get into a club because the bouncers thought he was some random scrub until daniel cormier had to tell the bouncer, hey hes the champion of UFC. 

UFC has been having a horrible year tbh. Ronda is a star but she literally has zero competition so the entire division is a joke. So who the hell will pay over 50 dollars for a 15 second fight? Every major fight that was supposed to happen fell through. Jon Jones is a screw up so he got removed and the dude who he beat before he left won the title. Aldo vs Conor was being promoted to the highest level just to have Aldo injured. Nothing really went well for UFC.


Which why this makes WWE looks bad. They control everything from the roster to the outcomes and these fools refuse to make stars.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 22, 2015)

People STILL complaing about Brock being champion. Well you would have hated Bruno Sanmarintino. He was champ for 7 years and only defended that belt 5-6 times a year.

The World Title was a special  attraction.

Dat Part timer.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> before you say anything Zen I am gonna stop bashing Cena .
> 
> I just won't acknowledge what he does or doesn't do.
> 
> Makes my life better and you don't have to constantly hear negativity



Easier said than done, but I enjoy wrestling a lot more trying not to acknowledge Cena or things based around him.  Really makes posting in the thread hard as most people don't get this is the best course of action.  Haven't watched night 1 yet...fuck night 2 I am going out with a friend and no way will I be finding it live.



khris said:


> There's never a dull moment here. I mean even when I quit mah WWE for a while I shoulda still been here shittalking some folk.



Yeah like...what did I just wake up to lazily read before heading to work?  I'm NOT reading all of that, I think Cena's the reason, but I'm not even confirming.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 22, 2015)

Alvarez said "there's going to be a new Wyatt Family member and you're going to wish Rowan was back." 

I'm guessing it's Bo considering they hate him.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

Chill, they can't get rid of Rowan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 22, 2015)

Rowan's injured for like 5 more months.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Rowan's injured for like 5 more months.



Whattt....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah he has a shoulder injury which is why Harper's only doing stuff with Wyatt. He'll rejoin when he comes back.


----------



## kenshinhimura (Jul 22, 2015)

I have to ask this question , from where do wwe makes the most money from, ppv , merchandize or tv ratings.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 22, 2015)

Probably from ticket sales & live events.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 22, 2015)

No Agmaster, fuck you and fuck Job Ziggler


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 22, 2015)

Lets be honest...as long as you're fat, Vince will never make you anything important.

Diet Steen Diet!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 22, 2015)

Ziggler/Rusev/Cesaro/Owens match planned for Summerslam. 

Might end up being the best match of the night but needless to say all 4 of these dudes need to be main eventing. I'm guessing whoever wins this will probably get a US title shot.


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2015)

And i guess the losers just fade back into obscurity


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2015)

Can't be Bo, fans would enjoy Bo in the group.  Probably going to be Ownes. 



khris said:


> No Agmaster, fuck you and fuck Job Ziggler



Hey, didn't see Ziggler out there with the rest of the jobbers like rusev.  Then again, I didn't catch raw.  

KN:  Fuck, why is Ziggler a part of that?  What did he do wrong?


----------



## Cromer (Jul 22, 2015)

Or Jack Swagger. He has a beard, right?

Who's gonna watch Day 2 live?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

How well would Swagger do in Japan?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Lets be honest...as long as you're fat, Vince will never make you anything important.
> 
> Diet Steen Diet!



Tell that to Big Show and Kane


----------



## Cromer (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How well would Swagger do in Japan?




Japanese love their big stiff hosses, so pretty well probably.


Dean Ambrose said:


> Tell that to Big Show and Kane



Those guys are extraordinarily huge though. Steen is just plain fat. And I heard someone mention he has gained weight again?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Those guys are extraordinarily huge though. Steen is just plain fat. And I heard someone mention he has gained weight again?



probably depressed cause he knew he was going back to irrelevancy so he started snacking on hamburgers again


----------



## Vice (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How well would Swagger do in Japan?



Pretty well. He's a big hoss who works fairly stiff. Japan loves those types.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

Still not fair that they went in on ZZ about his weight when you have a lot of fat fucks in the WWE. Mark Henry at least as made some improvements in his physique. He used to be an equal mix of fat and muscle, but now it's all muscle. I don't like pot belly Owens's look but damn is he athletic.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

I saw an old NJPW match from 2004 between Katsuyori Shibata and Shinsuke Nakamura, it was pretty good, even if they were not as polished as they are now. 

Shibata has that main event appeal to me, tbh. I am surprised he hasn't won a major singles title at least once in New Japan.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I saw an old NJPW match from 2004 between Katsuyori Shibata and Shinsuke Nakamura, it was pretty good, even if they were not as polished as they are now.
> 
> Shibata has that main event appeal to me, tbh. I am surprised he hasn't won a major singles title at least once in New Japan.



the thing is Shibata feels like a generic wrestler. He has no presence to me 


hell of a wrestler though. I do hope he gets to win Kingdom or Climax, it will shock the world


----------



## Cromer (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I saw an old NJPW match from 2004 between Katsuyori Shibata and Shinsuke Nakamura, it was pretty good, even if they were not as polished as they are now.
> 
> Shibata has that main event appeal to me, tbh. I am surprised he hasn't won a major singles title at least once in New Japan.



He came up with Nakamura and Tanahashi, three musketeers and all. But he ditched NJPW to go into MMA full-time. Then when he basically failed he came crawling back. The brass don't quite trust him though, and he's never gonna get as big as his then peers now.

Basically he was being punished for his 'betrayal'.

And Dean, the Wrestler is actually his gimmick. But no presence?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Cromer said:


> He came up with Nakamura and Tanahashi, three musketeers and all. But he ditched NJPW to go into MMA full-time. Then when he basically failed he came crawling back. The brass don't quite trust him though, and he's never gonna get as big as his then peers now.
> 
> Basically he was being punished for his 'betrayal'.
> 
> And Dean, the Wrestler is actually his gimmick. But no presence?




First of all , holy shit that's WWE level of pettiness 


Secondly I mean he kinda just is there . It's hard to explain and I'm not ragging on him I just mean he's just there is all I can explain.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Cromer said:


> He came up with Nakamura and Tanahashi, three musketeers and all. But he ditched NJPW to go into MMA full-time. Then when he basically failed he came crawling back. The brass don't quite trust him though, and he's never gonna get as big as his then peers now.
> 
> Basically he was being punished for his 'betrayal'.
> 
> And Dean, the Wrestler is actually his gimmick. But no presence?



Oh, well that's a shame.

Is there anyone you think that hasn't won it yet could win the IWGP title in the future? I wanna put my bets on Goto, after his run with the IC title ends of course.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Oh, well that's a shame.
> 
> Is there anyone you think that hasn't won it yet could win the IWGP title in the future? I wanna put my bets on Goto, after his run with the IC title ends of course.



Both Goto and Shibata are potential main event guys. makabe might get a transitional run. The day Ibushi commits fully to NJPW is 365 days or less before he wins the big one. Kenny Omega might be the next big gaijin champ, and lower down the card, Cody Hall as well. Yohei Komatsu is gonna be big in the future, IMO


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a hard time understanding how someone can wrestle everyday and still be fat. They must eat a LOT of junk.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Being on the road so much, it actually doesn't surprise me. You should see many wrestlers in the 70s and 80s. Cheap diners, quick snacks and meals.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 22, 2015)

They would love Swagger in Japan.

Sheamus would also do really well over there, I know he's stale as fuck and usually draws apathy from people... But he has a unique look, he's a great worker and he can work stiff. He'd be seriously over.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Being on the road so much, it actually doesn't surprise me. You should see many wrestlers in the 70s and 80s. Cheap diners, quick snacks and meals.


True they must eat out all the time which fucks up their diet. I can understand since when I was on the road for a bit in a RV I ate out at fast foods every day.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2015)

I dunno, fam.  Goto is just...so far he is so dull.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

[S-A-F];54034891 said:
			
		

> I have a hard time understanding how someone can wrestle everyday and still be fat. They must eat a LOT of junk.



Theres a difference between fat and obese/unhelathy.

Guys like Owens and Wyatt they got guts but there also pure muscle underneath.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

It all comes down to poor dieting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

I get the feeling Kenny Omega and Karl anderson will feud one day


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2015)

Guess them taco bell breakfasts don't do them any favors. prolly why reigns gets gassed sometimes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

[S-A-F];54036016 said:
			
		

> Guess them taco bell breakfasts don't do them any favors. prolly why reigns gets gassed sometimes.



people need to stop eating Taco bell for real and go to a real mexican restaurant


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> people need to stop eating Taco bell for real and go to a real mexican restaurant



See Alberto could've hooked them up if they stuck up for him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> See Alberto could've hooked them up if they stuck up for him.



Not only that, he'd do their yard work 



also ESPN is trying to cover Summerslam. 



> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> An interesting situation to watch over the next month is ESPN possibly covering the WWE SummerSlam pay-per-view and weekend events in New York City.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

also about Owens ........ 




> Source: Wrestling Inc.
> 
> As seen on WWE RAW this past Monday night, Kevin Owens was one of the wrestlers involved in breaking up the brawl between the Undertaker and Brock Lesnar, a spot usually reserved for lower to mid-card talent. Since defeating John Cena at Elimination Chamber in late May, Owens has not had a televised win against a main event talent. His last televised win - excluding NXT - was over a month ago at the June 16th SmackDown taping, where he pinned Cesaro.
> 
> Bryan Alvarez noted on Wrestling Observer Live yesterday that Owens has been dropped to an "upper mid-card position" because WWE officials do not see him being on the level of Cena, Randy Orton or Seth Rollins.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

^ The WWE views Rollins as a real main eventer? thats news to me.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Not only that, he'd do their yard work
> 
> 
> 
> also ESPN is trying to cover Summerslam.


 Thee WWE is hot right now?
I thought ratings were at a all time low?



Dean Ambrose said:


> people need to stop eating Taco bell for real and go to a real mexican restaurant


But Taco Bell has baja blast


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

_Whatever happened to real superstars in WWE? I don't mean "Superstars." I mean real stars like Austin, The Rock, Hogan. Names that aren't recognised only in pro wrestling circles. 

Every once in a while in the WWE, someone comes along who looks like they just might do it. Until the WWE pulls the rug out from under them because of solid reasons like "he doesn't have the right look" or " he's missing something."

Kevin Owens had one of the greatest main roster debuts in a long time when he laid out John Cena on Raw. He went on to defeat Cena at Elimination Chamber in his first main roster match, and one of the best WWE matches of the year. A star is born, or so it seemed. He would go on to lose the rematch at Money in the Bank. Ok, even-stevens booking and all that. It’s just one loss. A small loss of steam but nothing that can't be fixed. But wait, next he loses the NXT title in Japan to Finn Balor. That’s fine I guess. He’s on the main roster now, so he doesn’t really need that title anymore. But it doesn’t stop there, does it? Owens then loses another match to John Cena at Battleground. Goodbye, steam. The fire is out.  It’s clear who we're supposed to view as the top guy and who’s just a guy - a guy that can put on a great match when called for, but still just a guy. Oh, do you still have some hope left? Let me crush that for you. Just in case it hadn’t been made crystal clear that Owens isn’t this break out superstar we thought (I thought/hoped) he was going to be when he defeated Cena at Elimination Chamber, on Raw his “just another guy” status was cemented as he ran out with the other “just another guys” to break up the brawl between two real, legitimate superstars.

Yes, he was still in the main event of Raw. He’s not “getting buried” or anything that drastic. He’s having great matches and has a nice, comfortable spot on the roster. He’s a Superstar now, but he’s not a superstar. He’s gone from defeating the biggest name in the company, to losing consecutive big time matches, to becoming just another mid-carder (upper mid-carder for now at least) in the sea of mid-carders in the Mid-card Era. Who needs superstars, anyway?

Then there’s Samoa Joe, who came into NXT like a house on fire, stepping up to and challenging then NXT champion, Kevin Owens. They had a match. He didn't win the title. He had another shot in a three-way match with Owens and Balor. Again, he was not successful. And with that, Samoa Joe is out of the NXT title picture. His first post title picture singles match on NXT was against Axel Tischer. Come again? Ok, it’s probably just a squash match to pass the time until his next big program. Oh, he’s feuding with Baron Corbin now. The “Lonely Wolf” himself. Hmm, that seems like a bit of a step down from a title program with Kevin Owens. By “bit of a step down” I mean a giant plunge into mid-cardery.

I see how it works now, WWE. First you give these guys exciting, big time feeling debuts. Make us believe they’re something (superstars) that they’re not. Or I should say not going to be allowed to be. Then you slot them nicely in with the other great hands/put over guys. Cesaro, Luke Harper, Rusev, you’ve got some company.

Honestly, it’s not the end of the world. Owens and Joe are playing their respective roles in the company just like everyone else. They’re getting paid and getting exposure. They’re in the “big leagues” now, and that’s neat. I think I’m just longing for the days when wrestling had superstars. Sometimes a guy like Kevin Owens comes along with all his talent and charisma and I think for a second that this guy is going to break out from the pack. That he’s not going to doggy paddle around in the pool of WWE Superstars, and instead is going to become a real life, old-fashioned star. Then I see him breaking up brawls between two real life, old-fashioned stars, and I remember that this is the WWE, and this is the Mid-card Era. No stars allowed._


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 22, 2015)

Hearing Undertaker is being advertised for Mexico City in October.

Could we get another Network special?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> ^ The WWE views Rollins as a real main eventer? thats news to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently so 


Reigns and Seth have made it 

Yeah ESPN is doing worse than WWE so they figure they could use any advantage to get people to watch.


You sicken me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

More news my friends 



> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that WWE announcing international legend Jushin "Thunder" Liger for the August 22nd NXT Takeover event in Brooklyn has opened up a "political hornets nest" due to Liger being a New Japan Pro Wrestling talent and NJPW being a partner of Ring of Honor, which runs head-to-head with NXT in the same city that night, with a show also features NJPW stars.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> An interesting situation to watch over the next month is ESPN possibly covering the WWE SummerSlam pay-per-view and weekend events in New York City.
> 
> ...



WWE not viewed as a real sport


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> More news my friends



Intresting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Sauce said:


> WWE not viewed as a real sport



I posted this you bastard


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Intresting



can't wait to see Tanahashi  shuck and jive with New day


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> also about Owens ........


Oh so they do still care about their top guys not having six pack abs. Okay.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can't wait to see Tanahashi  shuck and jive with New day



nah, best case sneario we get  a WWE vs NJPW event in the tokyo dome or some thing.

Imagine it

Cena vs Tanahashi

Okada vs Rollins

Leasner vs AJ

Cesaro vs Nakamura

Balor, Zayne and Owens  vs the Bullet club


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

[S-A-F];54036197 said:
			
		

> Oh so they do still care about their top guys not having six pack abs. Okay.



Seth has six packs 


At home


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> nah, best case sneario we get  a WWE vs NJPW event in the tokyo dome or some thing.
> 
> Imagine it
> 
> ...



Brock will kill AJ especially since he stiffed a lot during his matches in NJPW 

Okada vs Rollins would be good


what happened to  having Orton?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Brock will kill AJ especially since he stiffed a lot during his matches in NJPW


 Who would be a better choice then?






> what happened to  having Orton?


 He can wrestle Tiger mask on the under card


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

This is all after Vince is dead, right?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _Whatever happened to real superstars in WWE? I don't mean "Superstars." I mean real stars like Austin, The Rock, Hogan. Names that aren't recognised only in pro wrestling circles.
> 
> Every once in a while in the WWE, someone comes along who looks like they just might do it. Until the WWE pulls the rug out from under them because of solid reasons like "he doesn't have the right look" or " he's missing something."
> 
> ...



The sad thing is the WWE's job is actually pretty easy. People want them to elevate their performers. It's not as though they have to go through the process of finding talent. It's a case of "People want to see Kevin Owen's perform on the big stage and we have Kevin Owens in our pocket."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Who would be a better choice then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for Brock I'd go with the bigger guys of NJPW.




Seto Kaiba said:


> This is all after Vince is dead, right?



Unless Vince dies before August 22 of 2015 , it's most likely as Vince is still around


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

I was talking about the dream matchups.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was talking about the dream matchups.



oh they would happen under Vince's watch.

Just to see WWE go clean over NJPW 



WWE becomes the biggest heel company ever .


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 22, 2015)

So Orton is gonna return to the Title picture soon?

Face Orton was always the way to go, the man as face was getting one of the biggest pops  in the show, people really like him.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> So Orton is gonna return to the Title picture soon?
> 
> Face Orton was always the way to go, the man as face was getting one of the biggest pops  in the show, people really like him.



in 2009 maybe....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> So Orton is gonna return to the Title picture soon?
> 
> Face Orton was always the way to go, the man as face was getting one of the biggest pops  in the show, people really like him.



Legend Killer Orton >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> any babyface Orton.


Lost his intrigue


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 22, 2015)

Ibushi not mentioned in dream matchups within this nightmare scenario that may be upon us...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Ibushi not mentioned in dream matchups within this nightmare scenario that may be upon us...



Ibushi vs Big Show


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Ibushi not mentioned in dream matchups within this nightmare scenario that may be upon us...



I wouldn't mind seeing him take on nevil or Kofi :33


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

I like face Orton but for some reason WWE only endorses Heel Orton.


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> First of all , holy shit that's WWE level of pettiness



What cromer didn't mention was that his leave was influenced by the goings getting tough, and him conveniently coming back when things got stable

something tanahashi gave him a hard time about


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

ted. said:


> What cromer didn't mention was that his leave was influenced by the goings getting tough, and him conveniently coking back when things got stable
> 
> something tanahashi gave him a hard time about



Oh well then fuck him.

Sounds like japanese Brock leasner right there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

ted. said:


> What cromer didn't mention was that his leave was influenced by the goings getting tough, and him conveniently coming back when things got stable
> 
> something tanahashi gave him a hard time about



Oh . Yeah then he kinda got what was coming to him.


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2015)

he talks about it a bit in his book


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

ted. said:


> he talks about it a bit in his book



damn to hear how much he got angry at Shibuta is crazy.


Also Karl Anderson is such a pro


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 22, 2015)

_We’re not some dining run by an opinionated old man, and should never be that way. We shouldn’t put our product in the audience’s face and rant, “This is how we do it! And you should appreciate it!” We should make it enjoyable for everyone._

Heh. Seems like a dig at Vince there, although it seems to refer to Inoki at the time.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2015)

When's night 2 come on?
I'm streaming something tonight and want to know when to end it so I don't end up forgetting.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2015)

Fat fucks dat Cena buried:

Big Show
Mark Henry
Umaga
Bray Wyatt
Kevin Owens
Rusev
Khali(not a fat fuck but he's huge lol)

Its funny that Owens tapped out of the STF  Cena was just flexing his muscles that shit doesnt even hurt and it wasnt even locked properly hahahahha


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

The way he tapped was very suspect.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 22, 2015)

He oversold the STF 

Look at his face while he was tapping out lol

If you see Owens walking in the street and you have no idea he was a WWE star, you would probably get flashbacks from grade school that he was that fat kid who eats ice cream all day.

Cena should stop using the hurricanrana. He doesnt know how to do to it properly and it looks sloppy.


----------



## teddy (Jul 22, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> _We’re not some dining run by an opinionated old man, and should never be that way. We shouldn’t put our product in the audience’s face and rant, “This is how we do it! And you should appreciate it!” We should make it enjoyable for everyone._
> 
> Heh. Seems like a dig at Vince there, although it seems to refer to Inoki at the time.



Yeah it's crazy how both of the situations are comparable tho. two old men who lose touch with what kind of business they run and try to turn it into something else to the detriment of the product's quality

speaking of NJPW



			
				Wrestling Observer said:
			
		

> AXS TV and TV-Asahi have announced the signing of a multi-year contract to continue Friday night broadcasts of New Japan's World Pro Wrestling Returns show.
> 
> The third season will run from 8/14 to 12/11 (there will be no first-run show over Thanksgiving weekend), and will include five separate shows airing the matches from Wrestle Kingdom 9 on 1/4 at the Tokyo Dome. The Tokyo Dome shows, with Mauro Ranallo and Josh Barnett doing voice overs of the matches previously called by Jim Ross and Matt Striker, will air from 10/9 to 11/6. The final two shows will have the Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Kota Ibushi and Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Kazuchika Okada title matches. The season finale will be another match of the year candidate, the ***** match with Tomohiro Ishii vs. Tomoaki Honma over the Never title.
> 
> ...



amazing for the show to be drawing these kind of numbers _consistently_


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 22, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Its funny that Owens tapped out of the STF  Cena was just flexing his muscles that shit doesnt even hurt and it wasnt even locked properly hahahahha



Edge says your wrong.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 22, 2015)

^


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 22, 2015)

ted. said:


> Yeah it's crazy how both of the situations are comparable tho. two old men who lose touch with what kind of business they run and try to turn it into something else to the detriment of the product's quality
> 
> speaking of NJPW
> 
> ...




I wish NJPW could give the E a run for it's money


----------



## Shirker (Jul 22, 2015)

My question was no-sold harder than a Bray Wyatt loss. 

I'll just assume night 2 airs at 1:00 my time.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cena should stop using the hurricanrana. He doesnt know how to do to it properly and it looks sloppy.



I didn't see the last one, did he self powerbomb again and need Owen's to flip over him.  Like what happened when he tried it with Punk?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I didn't see the last one, did he self powerbomb again and need Owen's to flip over him.  Like what happened when he tried it with Punk?



IT was one of the better ones.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2015)

Is G1 tonight or not?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 23, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Is G1 tonight or not?



at 530 am.....


----------



## Shirker (Jul 23, 2015)

THE FUCK

....fine....


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2015)

Whats up with Thor and his obsession with fat men


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)

Does anyone else watch Tough Enough? Loving this guy Josh, he's like that guy in school that makes everyone laugh and he got a great look. I hope he does well for himself.

[vine]e6n2VJbvhOx[/vine]


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2015)

just realized the thread says kevin wyatt

boy that would be some video game cringe shit.


----------



## Vice (Jul 23, 2015)

Brock/Taker at SummerSlam is setting up for the rematch at WM32 where Taker gets his win back.

Brock hasn't been pinned in 2.5 years, so who gets to benefit from that? A 50-year-old part-time undead zombie wizard faux MMA guy because WWE.


----------



## Ae (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone got a gif of the guy doing the invisible BJ during Roman Reign's entrance?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 23, 2015)

Best match on the card was Bailey vs. Ema. Yes.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2015)

ae said:


> Anyone got a gif of the guy doing the invisible BJ during Roman Reign's entrance?



Sure do


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2015)

> Daniel Bryan appeared on the Boomer and Carton show on WFAN in New York this morning. During the duration of the appearance, Bryan gave some insight on his current health situation, where he revealed that he's starting to be come frustrated about not being able to wrestle despite being fully healthy.
> 
> Bryan said that WWE doctors are not letting him back in the ring just yet due to the concussion that he suffered following this year's WrestleMania event. He also mentioned that he has no idea when he will be able to receive clearance from WWE doctors.
> 
> Bryan noted that he still has three years remaining on his WWE contract.



Wonder how long Bryan will be out.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2015)

They might make him sit out for the rest of his contract. Bryan says he's healthy but he keeps getting hurt every time he gets back in the ring.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2015)

He refuses to tone down his ring style that gets him so injured in the first place. Just stop doing the flying headbutt, goddamnit.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 23, 2015)

I wonder if he has a guaranteed contract. Or, if those even exist anymore.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ofkMReimM5I[/YOUTUBE]

of course tanahashi kicks out at 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 23, 2015)

Ulti said:


> [YOUTUBE]ofkMReimM5I[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> of course tanahashi kicks out at 1



Justin Liger will soon be given an AA


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 23, 2015)

Vice said:


> Brock/Taker at SummerSlam is setting up for the rematch at WM32 where Taker gets his win back.
> 
> Brock hasn't been pinned in 2.5 years, so who gets to benefit from that? A 50-year-old part-time undead zombie wizard faux MMA guy because WWE.



It's obviously Cena's fault


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 23, 2015)

No one else on the current roster has the credibility  to convincingly beat the man that beat the Streak.

Because everyone else has already been fed to Cena


----------



## Sauce (Jul 23, 2015)

And they fed Cena to Brock. So Undertaker is the only one that can do it at this point.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 23, 2015)

This is what you call booking yourselves into a corner.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2015)

Well they could have Roman beat him, like I guess the kafabe story is that he was going to before seth interfered.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2015)

Anybody realize that Baron Corbin's finisher is him getting hit with a Rock Bottom?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anybody realize that Baron Corbin's finisher is him getting hit with a Rock Bottom?



.....it's a Reverse STO variation nothing new here,


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> .....it's a Reverse STO variation nothing new here,






2 things. 

1.) No shit. I know what the move is. It's a joke. 
2.) Don't talk to me until you respond to this, you know, the post you ran away from.


​


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> 2 things.
> 
> 1.) No shit. I know what the move is. It's a joke.
> 2.) Don't talk to me until you respond to this, you know, the post you ran away from.
> ...



>See's the wall of text



yeah I'm not reading that, i'll talk to who i want to.

if it truly was a joke it was a weak as shit joke


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan is officially scrubbed from the WWE. He's removed from the superstar/alumni page, TE page, Shopzone, he's done. He's even posted weird tweets about it. Apparently Hogan said "^ (use bro)" dealing with that court case and the video's going to be revealed tomorrow. Either way the WWE has wiped his ass clean. He's done.

Booker T is a prophet, he was trying to warn us.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

What was the context, considering how much of a shit hole Gawker is it could be understandble


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Rumor has it that he was in a deposition and just dropped an endless stream of N-bombs.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Vice said:


> Rumor has it that he was in a deposition and just dropped an endless stream of N-bombs.





He was supposed to destroy gawker not make them stronger


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hogan is officially scrubbed from the WWE. He's removed from the superstar/alumni page, TE page, Shopzone, he's done. He's even posted weird tweets about it. Apparently Hogan said "^ (use bro)" dealing with that court case and the video's going to be revealed tomorrow. Either way the WWE has wiped his ass clean. He's done.
> 
> Booker T is a prophet, he was trying to warn us.



This overly PC world nowadays is really getting on my last nerves. Who did he call a ^ (use bro) and why?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Wade Keller confirmed it's true, he's from PWTorch and he's as legit (if not more legit) than WON but we don't know for sure, we'll find out tomorrow. 

I thought we were done with drama for the week with celebrities but here comes Hogan even bringing that shit into our wrestling.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

Calling someone a "^ (use bro)" isn't exactly a matter of being politically correct or not. If you feel having the restraint not to use the term in discussion is being too PC well, you've got problems I have to say.

Context is important here, but "PC" is a term thrown far too...liberally...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

All I'm imagining is this CB4 video and instead it's Hogan saying "^ (use bro)" all the way through it. 

[youtube]WFY2kJ96jNY[/youtube]


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Apparently the video's a few years old too and they've held onto it. With Hogan suing Gawker over the sex tape scandal, they're looking to kick his ass with this.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2015)

If Hogan's dumbass is out, which he should be, let's remember how horrible WWE historically is at booking and portraying black wrestlers. Also: [youtube]JtAJqeTpDis[/youtube]

I really need to hear an audio sample, see a clip, or read a transcript of Hogan saying this. WWE seems totally certain, which says a lot, but I need context.

Unrelated...If Bryan's healthy, put his ass back to work. He was reckless as fuck when he returned. He did exactly what he was doing before, but inexplicably threw a thousand headbutts in there for no reason. He's the best the in the world, a big draw for the company, and still popular. Stick him right back in the IC title picture and have him feud with the likes of Cesaro and Kevin Owens. Three years left and he's fully recovered, fans would love to see him back.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

I love to say ^ (use bro) all the time. Fuck you, you've been brainwashed by the media too!


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

It's gotta be bad too for the wwe to just immediately Benoit his ass. I don't think just one instance of it would have led to that.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hogan is officially scrubbed from the WWE. He's removed from the superstar/alumni page, TE page, Shopzone, he's done.... Apparently Hogan said "^ (use bro)" dealing with that court case and the video's going to be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2015)

Punk with the hilarious KO!

Bon voyage, Mr. Hogan.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

It's not good Hulk was the only hope to stop gawker


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Starting Monday the WWE will do everything in their power to say Cena's eclipsed him in every way without bringing his name into the equation. They'll say something like "Cena is so strong he'd be able to body slam Andre 3 times in 10 seconds" and crap like that. "Cena took down the strongest force in wrestling history, the Nexus". 

"Cena's top rope leg drop is the strongest leg drop in wrestling history!" - Cole on Monday


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

OH, GOD, I'M CRYING!!!





Zen-aku said:


> It's not good Hulk was the only hope to stop gawker



What's Gawker? Judging from the name, I'm assuming they're like TMZ, but inexplicably worse?


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Man, that's a lot of really important shit wwe's going to have to pretend doesn't exist anymore. Not like Benoit where you basically just lost Royal Rumble 04 and WM 20, that's an entire decade of shit just gone.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2015)

Do they really Benoit-blacklist him, though? I get taking him off of TV and websites, but they pretend Benoit never even existed. Hogan was a racist moron, but you can't just erase everything he's ever done. From the 80's to the mid to late 90's with the nWo, he was everywhere. This racial tirade must be really over the top bad.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Shirker said:


> What's Gawker? Judging from the name, I'm assuming they're like TMZ, but inexplicably worse?



They outed a gay ceo with a wife and family.

Despite proclaiming the release of celebrity nude pics as terrible they have no problem releasing hogans sex tape

The straight up endorse stalking and harrasing celebrities, 

And they are the ones behind such "fine" sites such as Kotaku, Jezzebel, and the mary sure

Gawker makes tmz look like a respectful orginization


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

FitzChivalry said:


> Do they really Benoit-blacklist him, though? I get taking him off of TV and websites, but they pretend Benoit never even existed. Hogan was a racist moron, but you can't just erase everything he's ever done. From the 80's to the mid to late 90's with the nWo, he was everywhere. This racial tirade must be really over the top bad.



Well they're certainly not going to promote him anymore, with a guy that big and that important to their history, it's basically the same thing.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2015)

FitzChivalry said:


> Do they really Benoit-blacklist him, though? I get taking him off of TV and websites, but they pretend Benoit never even existed. Hogan was a racist moron, but you can't just erase everything he's ever done. From the 80's to the mid to late 90's with the nWo, he was everywhere. This racial tirade must be really over the top bad.



They have to now with all the race tension in the media right now.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> They outed a gay ceo with a wife and family.
> 
> Despite proclaiming the release of celebrity nude pics they have no problem releasing hogans sex tape
> 
> ...



But they don't say "^ (use bro)" that much, so they're in the moral high ground!

The good guy am winning again.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Damn, Hulk hates my people. 

All the Hogan videos on their youtube from the past 90 days have been hidden and/or deleted.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

so which black superstar is getting the Pr friendly super push :33


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Kofi Kingston is the next WWE Champion because of this. They  just have to give a super push to somebody. PTP might hold those belts for the next year.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Damn, Hulk hates my people.
> 
> All the Hogan videos on their youtube from the past 90 days have been hidden and/or deleted.







Zen-aku said:


> so which black superstar is getting the Pr friendly super push :33



Darren Young push 2: Electric Boogaloo inbound.

Let's go! Let's GO!



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kofi Kingston is the next WWE Champion because of this. They  just have to give a super push to somebody. PTP might hold those belts for the next year.



Fuck my stupid idea, this actually sounds fantastic.

How's Kofi doing these days, anyway? I heard his match against Lesnar was a Lesnar match. 
What state are New Day in currently?


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Cena. The answer is always Cena. 

Seriously though, I can totally see them pushing him harder to wipe away the Hogan stench from their legacy now.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2015)

Cena should take hogans legacy anyways.


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

New Day are no longer tag champs and are currently feuding with the only other black team in the wwe, Young and O'Neil.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Vice said:


> New Day are no longer tag champs and are currently feuding with the only other black team in the wwe, Young and O'Neil.



Wait, _still?_


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Shirker said:


> How's Kofi doing these days, anyway? I heard his match against Lesnar was a Lesnar match.
> What state are New Day in currently?



Feuding with PTP for the tag belts, still over, they still value kofi as the "Go out there and hit spots guy"


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Wait, _still?_



As far as I'm aware, I'm ppv only at this point.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Ah, okay, thanks for clarifying.



Zen-aku said:


> Feuding with PTP for the tag belts, still over, they still value kofi as the "Go out there and hit spots guy"



At least they're still over, I suppose. Nice to know that that out-of-nowhere loss to PTP didn't effect them too much.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

This gif must piss Hogan off. 

:rofl


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

"It's a good thing I'm Samoan now, otherwise all those compliments I gave him would be awkward in hindsight" -The Rock


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2015)

where  rock say that at


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> where  rock say that at



Nowhere, bruh.

I jest.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

WWE better get their house in order. In and of itself, their history with Hogan isn't a problem, PR wise that is; what could prove to be a problem is their current approach towards race. 

You just need a couple of interviews with racial minority wrestlers, and a highlight reel of some of the promos over the years. If I was Booker T, I'd call Vince to say ''What's up?"


----------



## Cromer (Jul 24, 2015)

Wait wait wait, what the FUCK did I miss?


Unless there's a murder investigation about to be opened with the Hulkster's name all over it, a total scrub? In a company still employing Michael PS Hayes and Ric Flair?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Starting Monday the WWE will do everything in their power to say Cena's eclipsed him in every way without bringing his name into the equation. They'll say something like "Cena is so strong he'd be able to body slam Andre 3 times in 10 seconds" and crap like that. "Cena took down the strongest force in wrestling history, the Nexus".
> 
> "Cena's top rope leg drop is the strongest leg drop in wrestling history!" - Cole on Monday



Hardcore Holly bodyslamming the 500,000 pound Andre the Giant at the Silverdome is the greatest moment in wrestling history brother!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

The actual audio has not been released yet.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

That wasn't even racist

Wut?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

The unreleased audio probably involves Hogan's daughter Brooke wanting to date a black guy and one thing led to another.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)

Just read about the Hogan situation. CM Punk is such an asshole, he's the kind I'd be best friends with.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Kofi Kingston is the next WWE Champion because of this. They  just have to give a super push to somebody. PTP might hold those belts for the next year.



Wouldn't mind seeing Kofi with the title. The New Day is on some next level shit right now, and I'd love to see them try to FREEBIRD RULE~! the WWE title.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2015)

Good Morning people


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Give it to Roman, he's brown enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't care how petty it is, if Titus or Big tittie gets a push off of this I'll mark.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2015)

when we get the push and wrestling fans do the typical reaction

"pshhh, hes only getting a push because of Hulks comments. PUSH OWENS!"


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2015)

#PushRoman


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan's so black, there's not way he's racist


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2015)

- The National Enquirer has released details from the controversial tapes that led to WWE apparently parting way with Hulk Hogan and "scrubbing" him from their website.

Hogan made the comments to Heather Clem, the woman who was married to Bubba the Love Sponge, the same woman Hogan was secretly filmed having sex with in 2012. Hogan was reportedly mad at his daughter Brooke, who he accused of sleeping with a black man.

"I guess we're all a little racist," Hogan said on the tape.

"She is making some real bad decisions now," Hulk said, sources tell Radar Online and The Enquirer. "My daughter Brooke jumped sides on me. I spent $2-3 million on her music career, I've done everything like a jackass for her."

Hogan continued, "The one option Brooke had, Brooke's career besides me, is [to] sell beach records."

Hogan also talked about how a "black billionaire guy" had offered to fund Brooke's music career.

"I don't know if Brooke was f*cking the black guy's son," Hulk said, the sources add.

"I mean, I don't have double standards. I mean, I am a racist, to a point, f*cking n***ers. But then when it comes to nice people and sh*t, and whatever."

According to their sources, Hogan also said: "I mean, I'd rather if she was going to f*ck some n***er, I'd rather have her marry an 8-foot-tall n***er worth a hundred million dollars! Like a basketball player! I guess we're all a little racist. f--king n***er."

They also reports that the transcripts have been filed in a Florida court, under seal, in a bid to prevent them from being publicly released. However, Radar and The Enquirer's extensive investigation reportedly uncovered five independent sources who provided the contents of the tape.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING RENEE, BACK IN MY DAY, THESE DARKIES WEREN'T ANYWHERE NEAR THE TOP BROTHER, THEY WERE CARRYING MY BAGS DUDE. NEW DAY WERE EXACTLY WERE THEY BELONGED WHEN THEY STARTED JACK


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Give Darren Young a push and WWE knocks out 2 birds with 1 stone.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 24, 2015)

welp rip his career


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

Holy shit, if true.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Vice said:


> Give Darren Young a push and WWE knocks out 2 birds with 1 stone.



"You're getting a main event push, Shelton"


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2015)

guys I just watched WM3 on the network 



It seems I didn't think I gave Andre enough credit for his agility.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan is done yo.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Good Morning people



Glad Hogan doesnt hate Jews, or u would go for him  J/K.

 Nemesis.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

This isn't exactly  news.

ADR said in his shoot interviews  that racism in wrestling goes all the way to the top.

Hogan is the only one stupid to put it on blast in the media.

Especially being connected  to Bubba the Love Sponge, a notorious racist.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

I can see WWE featuring Savage as the greatest Superstar the company had in the 80s.

Hogan has been Chris Benoitd


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

Just a little racist...

Well, this will be verified or refuted in time but man...if this is true it does make him out to be an enormous racist.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Nah, didn't savage molest steph when she was a kid?


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Warrior is now the default greatest star of the 80s.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

And even he was a massive homophobe


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Vice said:


> Warrior is now the default greatest star of the 80s.



In WWE's eyes, I mean.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> And even he was a massive homophobe



I remember  that speech he gave once.

"Queering doesn't  make the world work"


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan has always been pretty casual in his use of the word '^ (use bro)'. He just used it when referring to Booker T calling him one or he was all like "The way to defeat racism is to make it not mean anything" and shit like that.

Man, at least the the millennial wrestlers aren't bigots


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

Christ, Hogan is a racist.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Scott Steiner tried to warn us


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Savage and Heenan knew what was up.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

that gif is genuinely painful to watch


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Man, at least the the millennial wrestlers aren't bigots



Havok says hi.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

can't say i know who havok is tbh


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

This pic gave me a laugh. Credits to the former Wrestlecrapforums


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> can't say i know who havok is tbh



Female indy wrestler.

She said some racist comments about New Day and got a ton of heat for it a while back.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

is anyone watching Death before Dishonor tonight btw?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll have to catch it this weekend.

Undisputed  Champion Jay Lethal.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Jay Lethal is killing it at the moment and RoH is my favourite promotion.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 24, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> are you not up in current times with america and racism? *Or the fact just a few days ago a black woman got pulled over for something petty and was found dead three days later in her cell?*



What does Hogan's idiocy...which he should be mocked for have to do with civil servants abusing their power against black people?  You trying to say people would use Hogan's idiocy (when is the last time he was sensible) to justify racism?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

I have been saying Lethal's been the best heel in the business for the past year.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> is anyone watching Death before Dishonor tonight btw?



Yooo, repped for the reminder.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 24, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w5O7oX-RAg[/youtube]


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I have been saying Lethal's been the best heel in the business for the past year.



Him, Truth Martini and the ROH TV Title have all worked wonders for each other.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

And Bully Ray leaves TNA again, wont mind if he goes to ROH.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 24, 2015)

I was going to give him a pass  because he used it(nword) in the context of storytelling for an interview then he dropped this creepy little gem:



> The bitter bodybuilder continued, “The one option Brooke had, Brooke’s career besides me, is [to] sell beach records.”
> 
> At that point on the tape, the former “Hogan Knows Best” star bemoaned how a “black billionaire guy” had offered to fund her music career.
> 
> ...



Hulk is your average run of the mill racist brother. Doesn't want his daughter to fuck a black guy, but has black friends and such.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 24, 2015)

This shyt probably sent him over the edge. I think she did that intentionally to fuck with his soul. She knew how he'd feel about it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> - The National Enquirer has released details from the controversial tapes that led to WWE apparently parting way with Hulk Hogan and "scrubbing" him from their website.
> 
> Hogan made the comments to Heather Clem, the woman who was married to Bubba the Love Sponge, the same woman Hogan was secretly filmed having sex with in 2012. Hogan was reportedly mad at his daughter Brooke, who he accused of sleeping with a black man.
> 
> ...


This is like the most basic racist daddy shit, I can't even bring myself to care.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 24, 2015)

He also called the Rock the nword, but let's ignore that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> He also called the Rock the nword, but let's ignore that.



When was this? lol


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 24, 2015)

[S-A-F];54045281 said:
			
		

> When was this? lol





He supposedly called the Rock the n word at some point , it's a rumor that's been going around since this stuff hit the proverbial fan. Dave Meltzer weighed in.



> There are rumors swirling that Hulk Hogan called Dwayne ?The Rock? Johnson the n-word and now Hogan has been removed from the WWE website. Is this true? In the above audio of an interview with Hogan, he can be heard using the n-word and that?s supposedly why he?s been removed from the WWE website. This is the audio that is circulating as the news spreads, but the Huffington Post reports this may not be the audio that got him the WWE boot, especially since there is no mention of ?The Rock?. Plus, wrestling writer Dave Meltzer has described the rant as ?a rumor going round?.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 24, 2015)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqVHcQANNdE[/youtube]


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh boy he called Rock a somoan ^ (use bro) didn't he?



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqVHcQANNdE[/youtube]



Ah yes 70s-80s wrestling used racist comments as cheap heat a lot back then.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Ku Klux Klan Jim Neidhart vs Virgil


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan was removed from the site? Is he removed from history, too?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

gonna be hard, considering hogan pretty much embodies wwe


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Sad thing is that I've seen idiots asking to "see the tape" because they don't believe it.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Y'all  should have seen back in the day when Roddy Piper came out in half blackface. 

That friend knew how to draw heat to the max.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Hulk Hogan you dumb fuck


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Ku Klux Klan Jim Neidhart vs Virgil



Virgil just couldn't avoid getting racist shit in wrestling. Even ol Neidhart turned out to be a klan leader and tried to hang him on the ropes.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sad thing is that I've seen idiots asking to "see the tape" because they don't believe it.



You gotta remember that Hogan became an American icon in the 80's and arguably  the most famous wrestler in history.

There's  gonna be Hogantards defending him no matter what.

Younger fans just don't how huge Hulkamania was at its peak.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> What does Hogan's idiocy...which he should be mocked for have to do with civil servants abusing their power against black people?  You trying to say people would use Hogan's idiocy (when is the last time he was sensible) to justify racism?



actually some people on FB have been trying to say Hogan has the right since it's freedom of speech so in a sick way yes they're trying to justify what he said


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

Didn't Hogan's wife take him to the cleaners?  Now he's lost that the cheques from royalty.



Dean Ambrose said:


> actually some people on FB have been trying to say Hogan has the right since it's freedom of speech so in a sick way yes they're trying to justify what he said



The above is what annoys me with how people perceive human rights. They don't realise that though they may have the right to say as they please, providing they are not inciting violence/crime, that does not mean other people have to like what they are saying. They do not realise that what they want, people turning a blind eye to what they find impulsive, would infringe on the right to freedom of thought.


----------



## Broleta (Jul 24, 2015)

WWE by the end of 2015:

WWE Champ: Big E
Tag Champs: Kofi & Xavier Woods
IC Champ: Titus
US Champ: Darren Young
Divas Champ: Sasha Banks
Equality Champ: Fernando


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Didn't Hogan's wife take him to the cleaners?  Now he's lost that the cheques from royalty.



Yeah and he now has to find a new place to work at cause he's not gonna make the money he needs to pay alimony


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan is gonna win his sex tape lawsuit against Gawker and WWE will bring him back like they did Bryan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> You gotta remember that Hogan became an American icon in the 80's and arguably  the most famous wrestler in history.
> 
> There's  gonna be Hogantards defending him no matter what.
> 
> Younger fans just don't how huge Hulkamania was at its peak.


Yeah indeed. I'm seeing dudes on my Facebook not believing it. Just insane lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Hogan is gonna win his sex tape lawsuit against Gawker and WWE will bring him back like they did Bryan.



<Hogan

< win lawsuit


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

Broleta said:


> WWE by the end of 2015:
> 
> WWE Champ: Big E
> Tag Champs: Kofi & Xavier Woods
> ...



I see what you did there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Now it makes sense why Hogan says brother a lot


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Heel MVP is a good MVP


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

I wonder who's going to replace Hulk Hogan on Tough Enough.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)

- In regards to the controversial comments made by Hulk Hogan that were released by Radar Online and The National Enquirer this morning, The Enquirer teased that they would be releasing more comments from the tapes soon.

There's more


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

khris said:


>



MVP not waiting a moment.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 24, 2015)

He means Tessmacher right?  Cuz Hogan don't really look that good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

khris said:


> - In regards to the controversial comments made by Hulk Hogan that were released by Radar Online and The National Enquirer this morning, The Enquirer teased that they would be releasing more comments from the tapes soon.
> 
> There's more



His racism will be running wild brother!


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

khris said:


> - In regards to the controversial comments made by Hulk Hogan that were released by Radar Online and The National Enquirer this morning, The Enquirer teased that they would be releasing more comments from the tapes soon.
> 
> There's more



The burial continues.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan's quite the legend to have even people who don't usually care about wrasslin now come back to chime in


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

On a similar note, Mel Gibson's meltdown was glorious.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Mel Gibson never recovered from that burial from the media


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

@CMPUNK
Waiting patiently for a Hogan/Cosby meme to further shatter all our memories and innocence from the 80's.

The Chicago Messiah is ice cold.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 24, 2015)

Peak Hulkamania vs Peak Yes Movement. Which is//was bigger?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Peak Hulkamania vs Peak Yes Movement. Which is//was bigger?



Peak Hulkamania by a mile.


The guy was bigger than life


----------



## Darc (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm back to fuck Hogans daughter, long dick style.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)

Darccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2015)

Lol, just heard about this Hogan situation.  This tirade because his daughter probably had an intimate relationship with a black guy.    Wasn't Hogan suspected to of being a bit too close to his daughter anyway.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just heard about this Hogan situation.  This tirade because his daughter probably had an intimate relationship with a black guy.    Wasn't Hogan suspected to of being a bit too close to his daughter anyway.



and his ex is also with a black man so 


The insecurities are at an all time high


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just heard about this Hogan situation.  This tirade because his daughter probably had an intimate relationship with a black guy.    Wasn't Hogan suspected to of being a bit too close to his daughter anyway.



So he got NTR'd by his daughter?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> and his ex is also with a black man so
> 
> 
> The insecurities are at an all time high



Cuck Hogan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

khris said:


> Cuck Hogan



You know what Mean Gene? I'm tired of my daughter not loving me like she should brother. It's all thanks to those brothers  and now I"ll have to go on a wild racist rant. WHAT CHU GONNA DO WHEN I GO RACIST ON YOU?!!


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan can just go to tna 

Speaking of, tna released a best of hogan DVD haha


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 24, 2015)

Bully Ray gone from TNA...AGAIN!!!

LOLTNA


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, just heard about this Hogan situation.  This tirade because his daughter probably had an intimate relationship with a black guy.    Wasn't Hogan suspected to of being a bit too close to his daughter anyway.



Hogan's girlfriends always looked like his daughter which didn't seem right at all to me. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> and his ex is also with a black man so
> 
> 
> The insecurities are at an all time high



Damn his ex gettin piped by some black D too?? are you talking about his ex wife?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Link removed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 24, 2015)

Hogan's Statement:
"Eight years ago I used offensive language during a conversation. It was unacceptable for me to have used that offensive language; there is no excuse for it; and I apologize for having done it. This is not who I am. I believe very strongly that every person in the world is important and should not be treated differently based on race, gender, orientation, religious beliefs or otherwise. I am disappointed with myself that I used language that is offensive and inconsistent with my own beliefs."


tl;dr - generic PR stuff


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2015)

What are hogan's own beliefs?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Eating vitamins and saying your prayers brother!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Hogan can just go to tna
> 
> Speaking of, tna released a best of hogan DVD haha



Lol, I don't think they can afford him if he were to give them a huge discount on the contact.    Well like all fallen stars that had their careers ended due to similar situations such as this, I'd expect him to show up in a Rodriguez flick by next like Lohan and Gibson. :rofl


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

ted. said:


> What are hogan's own beliefs?



"That black guys are fine, it's just the fucking ^ (use bro) I hate. Ain't that right, Paula?"

Paula Deen:  "*makes cutting motion at neck*"


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Haha Tigre Uno called out Donald trump for his views on Mexicans, kenny king should call out hogan


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 24, 2015)

TNA would still hire him at this point I would imagine. Yeah he has this bad stigma around him, but screw it it's Hogan we need the ratings.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Tna have The Harris bros as talent relation and they're neo nazis so yeah


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> TNA would still hire him at this point I would imagine. Yeah he has this bad stigma around him, but screw it it's Hogan we need the ratings.



If the fans love him, great! If the fans hate him, just set him up against random black wrestlers for heat. We'll take what we can get.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

[S-A-F];54045975 said:
			
		

> Damn his ex gettin piped by some black D too?? are you talking about his ex wife?



his ex waifu


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2015)

>hogan
>cosby


only thing missing now is dirt on mr. rogers


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> his ex waifu



Guess the girls in the Hogan family love the mandingo dingaling.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Shirker said:


> If the fans love him, great! If the fans hate him, just set him up against random black wrestlers for heat. We'll take what we can get.



this is actually business smart. Capitalize on the controversy and it might get TNA some exposure . If it works right


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

Do you really expect TNA to do much right at this point?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

[S-A-F];54046097 said:
			
		

> Guess the girls in the Hogan family love the mandingo dingaling.



shit I know that it's scary losing a woman to an african american but god gave thing gifts after the white man fucked them over. Ain't no shame in losing to the brothers Hogan


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Do you really expect TNA to do much right at this point?



Not as long as Dixie runs the show, no. 

I'm just saying if they have any sense do what Shirker just stated. Get Hogan and either let him drop some controversy on WWE or let him feud with African americans just for shock view .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think even Destination America would appreciate that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I don't think even Destination America would appreciate that.



I don't know man. When you're doing badly you'll take any exposure you can get good or bad.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2015)

So if TNA did sign hogan would they have him come out in a mask as Mr Confederacy?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Do you really expect TNA to do much right at this point?



TNA is basically on life support at the moment, Destination America aren't renewing their TV deal cause ditzy called the president a dummy 



> So if TNA did sign hogan would they have him come out in a mask as Mr Confederacy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> TNA is basically on life support at the moment, Destination America aren't renewing their TV deal cause ditzy called the president a dummy



fucking hell someone did it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2015)

I guess this settles once and for all that nobody is the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

The Brooklyn Brawler is GOAT


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

someone had to do this


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Superman said:


> I guess this settles once and for all that nobody is the greatest wrestler of all time.



John Cena confirmed for saying less-than-savory things about the Chinese in 30 years.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2015)

Superman said:


> I guess this settles once and for all that nobody is the greatest wrestler of all time.



Not nobody...

Vacant.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Even if John Cena did feel that way about a demographic, he's not dumb enough to voice those opinions near a voice recorder


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Superman said:


> I guess this settles once and for all that nobody is the greatest wrestler of all time.



Don't you mean Vacant?


Vacantmania went wild brother


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Vacant was on top for too long, held everyone down. He slammed the million ton andre the giant and then almost 20 years later he won the title at Mania XX.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Vacant was on top for too long, held everyone down. He slammed the million ton andre the giant and then almost 20 years later he won the title at Mania XX.



He's also won the TNA tag teams, WWE tag team titles, IC, US, European, World heavyweight and even Divas title.


He's truly a GOAT


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

VACANT vs. John Cena. Can Cena overcome the odds?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2015)

Vacant also spent time in WCW where after a couple of years in mediocrity came out to head the NWO as Hollywood Vacant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> VACANT vs. John Cena. Can Cena overcome the odds?





Probably not. Vacant is too overpowered and kisses a lot of ass backstage


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Vacant also spent time in WCW where after a couple of years in mediocrity came out to head the NWO as Hollywood Vacant.



Those terrible years of his reign 


Vacant's responsible for the death of WCW with his damn arrogance


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Vacant also spent time in WCW where after a couple of years in mediocrity came out to head the NWO as Hollywood Vacant.



N
Word
Order


----------



## Matariki (Jul 24, 2015)

How can they just erase Hulk Hogan?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

I am a real American, fight for the rights of Aryans.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

if anyone caught the g1 climax show earlier, they did play real american during the intermission which was really fucking awkward.

It then changed to american males


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Bannai said:


> How can they just erase Hulk Hogan?



Photoshop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Terrible Photoshop



fixed


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> if anyone caught the g1 climax show earlier, they did play real american during the intermission which was really fucking awkward.
> 
> It then changed to american males



Really? 

have a link?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

it was on the stream i was watching (TaimaTV)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Damn sucks that I missed it 

Japan and it's badly timing as always


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

The amount of times vacancy buried DBry


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The amount of times vacancy buried DBry



Vacant really hates DB


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> shit I know that it's scary losing a woman to an african american but god gave thing gifts after the white man fucked them over. Ain't no shame in losing to the brothers Hogan



 why is it so scary tho?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

[S-A-F];54046546 said:
			
		

> why is it so scary tho?



A massive inferiority complex brought about by having notions of one's inherent superiority to a particular group of people shattered by reality that many in that group can outperform one in more than one area that the individual takes pride in.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

white guys shouldn't be so scared of that. learn to eat that pussy better and get that stroke down.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

If they lack the tools, they lack the tools.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 24, 2015)

*shrug at people who think that is even relevant*  Hogan was being real, DX story line was juvenile mocking of a rival group they were at war with, who just happened to have a few black people.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

> As if the situation couldn't get any wilder, Roddy Piper was the latest wrestling personality to chime in on the Hulk Hogan situation. The WWE Hall of Famer appeared on Audience Network with former ESPN anchor Rich Eisen to talk about the controversy.
> 
> As it turns out, Piper spoke very little of Hogan, or anything specific really. Instead he brought attention to himself, and talked about how he'd ordered at Mexican restaurants that had sandwiches called "gringo burgers." He also made sure to mention that he once placed 5th in the world in bagpipe playing.
> 
> ...



With all due respect, Fuck Off Piper.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Vince isn't anywhere in that picture.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince isn't anywhere in that picture.



Vince would push a Black guy if  he was sure he'd make him money (Rock, Bobby lashley, Ahmed Johnson)

I can't say the same for HHH


----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

I still can't wrap my head around how fast they got rid of Hogan. Or, how fast Hogan got rid of himself.  WWE is so conscious of how they look to the public...
Now I want to see who replaces Hogan and what the keyfabe explanation will be.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I still can't wrap my head around how fast they got rid of Hogan. WWE is so conscious of how they look to the public...



I bet in few years when this shit dies down hogan will come back.

I mean fuck Warrior said some shitty things too and hes a saint now.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

Am I the only person who feels the WWE would do well to dial down on the technology used? I'm watching the promos from the 90s to early 00s and it was kind of nice seeing a promo that didn't have apps and subscriptions into it. 

I just feel that in their move to create this _WWE Universe_ they have greatly diminished the presence of the crowd.

The commentators also focus too much on history as opposed to the hear and now. 

I hope they treat the incident with Hogan as an opportunity to evaluate their approach. When thinking of what made the past realise, they should realise that they were given the stage to do what needed to be done. Pushing them aside to elevate faded stars is not helpful. Going on and on about faded stars is also not helpful.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 24, 2015)

There's only one way to fix this mess. Bring back the healthy Daniel Bryan, fuckers.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

i feel like the WWE need a full reboot, New announce teams, new sets, new music for every one  just a complete rebranding and change of focus


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks to BA


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't blame the WWE for benching Daniel Bryan. Looking at it as a fan, I want to see him the ring again because he was a phenomenal performer. Looking at things realistically, he was out due to a neck injury and then picked up a concussion shortly after returning. 

One injury presents the risk of paralysis and the other presents the risk of long term brain damage. Someone who performs with a great amount of passion will always be optimistic but cooler heads must consider the worst case scenarios. 

What pisses me off is the fact that the wasted the prime years of his career and that they continue to waste the prime years of their other athletes. One injury could spell the end of a wrestler's career so they really should strike whilst the iron is hot; it is not a given that they will be around for the next opportunity.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I still can't wrap my head around how fast they got rid of Hogan. Or, how fast Hogan got rid of himself.  WWE is so conscious of how they look to the public...
> .



That's the risk of being a publicly traded company.

How the public  perceives you can directly effect  business. 

Donald Trump is a perfect example.

Both The Apprentice and the Miss USA pageant are off tv for Trump having verbal diarrhea talking  shit about Mexicans and John McCain.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

I feel like Bryan will kinda lie and say he's healthy when he's really not 100% yet just to get back in the ring. He also needs to spend this time away to alter his style in the ring.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)

Bryan said if wwe didn't clear him he'd wrestle somewhere else. he also said a doctor in arizona cleared him but WWE's medical staff won't.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> i feel like the WWE need a full reboot, New announce teams, new sets, new music for every one  just a complete rebranding and change of focus



That'll  only happen if Vince sells WWE. 

Hell, if Comcast  or Disney bought it, much better product.

I'm dead serious.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

(At a NAACP benefit) 

"Hulk Hogan is in the building!" 

"Yeah, but whose side is he on?"

This killed me .


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 24, 2015)

Mathematicians are never wrong.


----------



## EJ (Jul 24, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> someone had to do this





HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAH


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

Scott rubbing the salt in those wounds.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Bryan said if wwe didn't clear him he'd wrestle somewhere else. he also said a doctor in arizona cleared him but WWE's medical staff won't.



I hoe DBRY can be patient, put a baby in brie, you'll get back to the top.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> That'll  only happen if Vince sells WWE.
> 
> Hell, if Comcast  or Disney bought it, much better product.
> 
> I'm dead serious.



 

Juice.... why? 





LordPerucho said:


> (At a NAACP benefit)
> 
> "Hulk Hogan is in the building!"
> 
> ...




holy shit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

[S-A-F];54046546 said:
			
		

> why is it so scary tho?





Seto Kaiba said:


> A massive inferiority complex brought about by having notions of one's inherent superiority to a particular group of people shattered by reality that many in that group can outperform one in more than one area that the individual takes pride in.



Seto nailed it on the head


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks for helping me remember Vacant, nemesis and dean.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Superman said:


> Thanks for helping me remember Vacant, nemesis and dean.



You must never forget Vacant. 


Vacant once wrestled Austin in a very good match


----------



## Cromer (Jul 24, 2015)

Death Before Dishonor takes precedence over all this hullabaloo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You must never forget Vacant.
> 
> 
> Vacant once wrestled Austin in a very good match



Yeah...but he has one of if not the most infamous moment in wrestling history. ..the finger point of doom.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Death Before Dishonor takes precedence over all this hullabaloo.



Hipster Cromer to the rescue 



Superman said:


> Yeah...but he has one of if not the most infamous moment in wrestling history. ..the finger point of doom.



and remember how many flying headbutts he'd do?


Guy was dangerous in power and in the ring


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Death Before Dishonor takes precedence over all this hullabaloo.



outside the main event there's nothing of interest to me on the card


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Whookid too funny
[soundcloud]216206707[/soundcloud]‏‏‏


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

Elsewhere, all the racist scumbags have come outta the woodwork and basically flooded those places with their bitching over people's condemnation of Hogan and his statements.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Elsewhere, all the racist scumbags have come outta the woodwork and basically flooded those places with their bitching over people's condemnation of Hogan and his statements.



Yeah, when I saw Piper's statement, I envisioned falling dominoes.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm more disappointed that people are taking this so seriously


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

ae said:


> I'm more disappointed that people are taking this so seriously



A black man playing air drums with fried chicken is telling me I shouldn't take your post seriously. 

I trust my sarcasm detector is not broken.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Probably because you hate humor and have stick up your ass

[YOUTUBE]M0CfNA12aFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> .




He going to go racist on you now


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 24, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Bryan said if wwe didn't clear him he'd wrestle somewhere else. he also said a doctor in arizona cleared him but WWE's medical staff won't.



Well shit I'll trust a doctor somewhere else before I trust WWE's quack doctors. Not sure what they're waiting on if that's the case.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

[S-A-F];54047358 said:
			
		

> Well shit I'll trust a doctor somewhere else before I trust WWE's quack doctors. Not sure what they're waiting on if that's the case.



Waiting to be absolutely sure probably.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2015)

[S-A-F];54047358 said:
			
		

> Well shit I'll trust a doctor somewhere else before I trust WWE's quack doctors. Not sure what they're waiting on if that's the case.



Really? If the WWE doctors didn't give the clearance that another doctor did, I'd report the latter to the feds with the quickness.


----------



## EJ (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

I just thought of something. What if WWE is firing Hogan to make sure the african american community don't find out their years of racism to black people? 


It's Vince's way to cover his ass


----------



## EJ (Jul 24, 2015)

> Mark Henry has issued a statement about the Hulk Hogan racist comments:
> 
> “Unfortunately, I’m getting hounded today by media regarding my thoughts and experiences with Hulk Hogan. I’d prefer not to be thrust into this, but as the requests have been significant I feel I have a responsibility to make a statement of some sort. At a minimum to ease my personal burden regarding this topic.
> 
> ...







Glad to see Mark Henry didn't try to defend him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

would people still have been upset if it had just been about the Booker incident instead of him showing genuine hate?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

No, I doubt it. It's a pointless question to ask now though isn't it?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No, I doubt it. It's a pointless question to ask now though isn't it?



Just curious is all. I know it's pretty much set in stone that Hulkster's career got fucked by his anger.


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)

Not enough memes


----------



## Ae (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Jul 24, 2015)

Yo, where's Kyuubi? Oh my god. They took Hulk Hogan out of 2k16

   

  

  

The burial of Hogan is almost complete.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yo, where's Kyuubi? Oh my god. They took Hulk Hogan out of 2k16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HHH must be having a field day


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 24, 2015)

Damn it Virgil!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yo, where's Kyuubi? Oh my god. They took Hulk Hogan out of 2k16
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Palm Siberia said:


> Damn it Virgil!



 oh my!  please keep these coming.


 Though I am mad they are taking Hogan out of fucking 2k16....the fuck...


----------



## Vice (Jul 24, 2015)

Fuck, turns out I've had the axs channel this whole time and didn't know it. Time to dvr some NJPW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2015)

Vice said:


> Fuck, turns out I've had the axs channel this whole time and didn't know it. Time to dvr some NJPW.



........


*checks own channels and also sees I too have axs*


....I....can possibly give njpw a chance


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

Superman said:


> ........
> 
> 
> *checks own channels and also sees I too have axs*
> ...



Possibly? 


DO ET FOO!


----------



## teddy (Jul 24, 2015)

They'll be commentating over matches on wrestle kingdom 9 card eventually, making now a pretty good time to hop on board


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Yo, where's Kyuubi? Oh my god. They took Hulk Hogan out of 2k16
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank god. 

Now we don't have to see that shitty leg drop. :rofl


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

On one side stands a mass of people, filling the skies with heartfelt cries, accusations of racism and bigotry.

On the other side stands yet another mass of people, vehemently protesting those cries, and standing aside their beliefs and ideas of free speech.

And here I stand, comfortable in the warmth of the flames of passion, my face contorted into a twisted grin comparable to that of childish glee.

*"Let it all burn....*



Sauce said:


> Yo, where's Kyuubi? Oh my god. They took Hulk Hogan out of 2k16





* ...and may the chaos be its fuel...."*


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 24, 2015)

Hooboy...disappointed but no longer surprised that internet idiots don't know what free speech principles actually entail.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Hooboy...disappointed but no longer surprised that internet idiots don't know what free speech principles actually entail.



"I get to say what I want with no fear of repercussion for the statements I made" isn't the rule?

Well, shit, there goes half the internet.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)

.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

YFW you realize that in current WWE canon, Axelmania was its own original idea.



Curtis is a visionary


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

Ugh, I should not be reading any of the comments on articles or videos covering the Hogan incident...but I do. Clearly a lot of people don't know that freedom of speech does not mean freedom of consequence, and that maybe as a famous person you should watch your back for snakes. I mean, Hogan spent decades stepping on other people's toes, and now it seems as if one of his supposed closest friends completely sold him out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 24, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> .



Dammit Virgil! Stop getting into everything.



LordPerucho said:


> .



 They booed and cheered the Rock



Shirker said:


> YFW you realize that in current WWE canon, Axelmania was its own original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis is a visionary



 He is no Vacant though


----------



## kenshinhimura (Jul 24, 2015)

Man i was hoping for a match between cena and hogan at wrestle mania  next year.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2015)

Man, people go all out with this stuff lol.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 24, 2015)

Free speech : I don't like thing


Not free speech : FUCK THOSE FUCKING N*******

pretty damn simple


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Actually, the 2nd one is still free speech.

However, "What the fuck man, why would you say such horrible shit?" Is also free speech.

The problem that arises is that when defending clearly bad ideas, people conveniently forget that the 3rd example doesn't hinder free speech, but rather adheres to it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 24, 2015)

Being fired for the shit you say, especially racist tirades, is also not a violation of freedom of speech. You still have your right to freedom of speech, you're just now unemployed.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 24, 2015)

Yep. Companies, especially ones that care as deeply about their image as WWE does, are completely and contractually obligated to can your ass should your continued association with them be a liability.... Or, y'know that's what I've observed. I don't claim to be a law major or anything.

Really, all free speech is good for is keeping you out of jail for talking about how much you don't appreciate the damn Chinese stealing your money... also legal ground to stand on should you get assaulted for it or some shit, but again that's just what I've observed.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

ted. said:


> They'll be commentating over matches on wrestle kingdom 9 card eventually, making now a pretty good time to hop on board




English announcers? 


FINALLY 



Shirker said:


> YFW you realize that in current WWE canon, Axelmania was its own original idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Curtis is a visionary



He tag teamed with Mr. T , and body slammed Andre . Curtismania never ages


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ugh, I should not be reading any of the comments on articles or videos covering the Hogan incident...but I do. Clearly a lot of people don't know that freedom of speech does not mean freedom of consequence, and that maybe as a famous person you should watch your back for snakes. I mean, Hogan spent decades stepping on other people's toes, and now it seems as if one of his supposed closest friends completely sold him out.



Was it Beefcake his friend to the end?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];54048537 said:
			
		

> Was it Beefcake his friend to the end?



Nah probably his daughter so she can finally live a life of fucking brothers peacefully


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 25, 2015)

Bubba the Love Sponge.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

who the fu........?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah probably his daughter so she can finally live a life of fucking brothers peacefully



Sold her pops out for some black pipe. This is just gonna make Hogan join the klan with Dick Murdoch and The Harris Brothers.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Bubba the Love Sponge.



I mean Hogan did smash his girl behind his back. 
I remember that awful sextape too. Hogan was going on about how bloated he felt from eating before bangin her.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 25, 2015)

I love it hate this whole situation, but the memes can't be stopped.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2015)

Hey, blame WWE for handling their problems like Germany handles Nazism. 

"What, who, what's a Been Wah?!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2015)

last couple of pages


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2015)

Check out the new look


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Check out the new look



Wow, just .......  did they just go with the default mode of a CAW template to see if he can be made generic.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Wow, just .......  did they just go with the default mode of a CAW template to see if he can be made generic.



The best part about this question is I don't know which guy you're referring to.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2015)

Hard to believe that's the son of Mr. Perfect.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 25, 2015)

Shirker said:


> The best part about this question is I don't know which guy you're referring to.



Lol, I was talking about Axel but yeah poor Sandow fits with that description as well. 

But honestly,  Axel's outfit looks like he was given hand me downs with boots from the Shield and pant shorts from Cena.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2015)

Heh, yeah, I had a hunch given the context of the conversation, but then I saw Sandow and got confused. 

Yeah, Dubz clearly had to work fast since this kinda came out of nowhere, and opted to just give him whatever they had in the back while they worked on giving him a new gimmick based on someone who isn't racist.

...Axel will have a new gimmick in half a year's time, tops!


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2015)

I also thought he was mimmicking old thugonomics Cena there or something.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bubba the Love Sponge.



I remember when he said 'fuck Haiti' after the earthquake and tna fired awesome kong when she took offence. Foley decked him, and bubba started harassing kong over radio


----------



## Ulti (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2015)

Buh?  Why not give Sandow back his schtick.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 25, 2015)

Was wondering when Scott Steiner was gonna comment on this


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 25, 2015)

Just remember: If it wasn't for Stevie Richards, Eric Bischoff would still be selling meat from a truck in Minneapolis.


----------



## Vice (Jul 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];54049365 said:
			
		

> Hard to believe that's the son of Mr. Perfect.



What does Dolph Ziggler have to do with this?


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 25, 2015)

This has to be the best one so far.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Z_bOe24Pkng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Jul 25, 2015)

khris said:


> last couple of pages


What anime this from, btw? Google images returns no results.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

I think that's Juri from one of the USIV anime in-game cutscenes.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 25, 2015)

i see, thanks!


----------



## teddy (Jul 25, 2015)

Sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]Z_bOe24Pkng[/YOUTUBE]



Can't even pinpoint the exact moment i lost it


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I remember when he said 'fuck Haiti' after the earthquake and tna fired awesome kong when she took offence. Foley decked him, and bubba started harassing kong over radio


Hogan exposed himself when it got out on tape long ago that he said it was "God's Will" that his son's friend ended up a vegetable so its no surprise he'd be friends with a guy like that. Or that he turned out to be a racist.

I'm still waiting on Triple K to get exposed but he's prolly too smart for that now. 



Vice said:


> What does Dolph Ziggler have to do with this?



 The REAL son of Mr. Perfect, Curtis Axel was just adopted.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2015)

Sauce said:


> [YOUTUBE]Z_bOe24Pkng[/YOUTUBE]



That walk in that court room is when I lost it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2015)

The Shia Labouf part got me the most. Didn't expect to see him there.


----------



## Aries (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2015)

my life is now complete


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 25, 2015)

Taker is defending Hogan, but he has a good point, because Hogan made Pro-Wrestling.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

Not surprised Old man Taker is on Hogan's side. He's right on one thing though. WWE can't Chris Benoit Hogan. But, they can act like he doesn't exist.


----------



## EJ (Jul 25, 2015)

He's not Hogan's side...nor is he defending him.

He's absolutely right, you can't really erase Hulk Hogan away from history on account of the WWE being founded upon his work. If he's speaking in that sense in which it's not like you can censor him away from everyone since everyone knows who he is and what he did.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2015)

Flow said what I was about to.

Sounds less like he's defending him and moreso criticizing how WWE usually reacts to undesirables.

And, well... I agree. It's fucking dumb, 'specially for someone who was the John Cena of the 80s and therefore EVERYWHERE. I thought that's why we were making all those jokes.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 25, 2015)

They don't have to erase him from the history but they can stop endorsing him, which is what they are doing. There's really no need for them to continue putting him on a pedestal.

They would also do well to stop bringing up the history of the WWE every other episode. It is as problematic as it is because they are stuck in the fucking past. Move forward.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll say it again i expect this to die down in 2-3 years, Hogan will show up on raw or mania talk about forgiveness and redemption and shit.

I mean warrior said some shit too.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

Has warrior said anything to the extent of what Hogan said?


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2015)

Gunners said:


> They would also do well to stop bringing up the history of the WWE every other episode. It is as problematic as it is because they are stuck in the fucking past. Move forward.



This I also fully agree with.

"Hey, WWE fans, remember back in the day when that one guy won that big event at that PPV?"
"Oh yeah, and what-his-face had a really good match with--"
"YOU STAY AWAY FROM THERE!"
"...?"
"Do NOT remember whats-his-face!"

-------

And Zen's right. This shit's gonna blow over. Did for King, did for Warrior, did for Austin, etc. etc.

It'll probably take longer cuz my people can politick way better than many other minorities in the US (), but he's gonna be back and the music will play and people are gonna do the bowing thing and Booker will seethe quietly backstage while Vince McMahon chuckles to himself. I give it 4 years.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 25, 2015)

Pretty sure the only bridge WWE has really burned is with JR heck even Ric Flair came back from the incident.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2015)

Sauce said:


> As warrior said anything to the extent of what Hogan said?



I don't know there's not really a ranking system.

[YOUTUBE]Hdmn2HDBNgw[/YOUTUBE]

Also he made fun of droz being in a wheel chair


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2015)

Sauce said:


> As warrior said anything to the extent of what Hogan said?



Going on homophobic rants  saying "Queering doesn't make the world work"

On Warrior's youtube channel a few years back, he went on a hour rant against Hogan. Completely airing Hogan dirty laundry


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

Okay, then given WWE's history this will most likely blow over but I don't want it to be anytime soon. I wanted WWE to punish him but scrubbing him away from the Hall of Fame seemed a little bit much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

[S-A-F];54048993 said:
			
		

> Sold her pops out for some black pipe. This is just gonna make Hogan join the klan with Dick Murdoch and The Harris Brothers.



Hogan will never be the same again 





Palm Siberia said:


> I love it hate this whole situation, but the memes can't be stopped.



Should have been vacant instead  

Trying to bury Vacant is like trying to bury HHH , it can't be done


----------



## Shirker (Jul 25, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Okay, then given WWE's history this will most likely blow over but I don't want to be anytime soon. I wanted WWE to punish him but scrubbing him away from the Hall of Fame seemed a little bit much.



No it's not. 

Is there even a physical area for the HoF? I always assumed it was more of a formality or idea rather than an entity they actually keep the records in.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

They physically took him off the Hall of Fame site. So there is an area of sorts where people can go and look at who's in or who's not.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 25, 2015)

The same HOF with Donald Trump and Drew Carey.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

But, the wrestlers are under a seperate wing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

Sauce said:


> But, the wrestlers are under a seperate wing.



notice how Trump can come off racist and not be kicked out of the WWE hall of fame for celebs 


shows you that WWE is inconsistent even with their 'image'


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2015)

Superstars are obviously held to a higher standard of being, like politicians.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2015)

What about Eric Bischoff?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Superstars are obviously held to a higher standard of being, like politicians.



well Hogan is a mega star.

superstars would get jobbed to hell


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 25, 2015)

[youtube]JtAJqeTpDis[/youtube]

Vince keeping it real.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> [youtube]JtAJqeTpDis[/youtube]
> 
> Vince keeping it real.



Theyve already covered there asses on that one



> After the recent fallout of WWE?s firing/separation from Hulk Hogan after transcripts of his racist rant were released yesterday, WWE has responded to claims of hypocrisy because of the lack of outrage when Vince McMahon used a racial slur on TV. Some fans will note that in 2005, Vince McMahon appeared on WWE Smackdown and actually used the N-word in a scripted backstage video when speaking to John Cena, and he said the word in front of current WWE Hall of Famer Booker T.
> 
> TMZ has spoken to a WWE representative regarding the 2005 segment where McMahon uses the N-word. According to the WWE rep, the 2005 segment ?was an outlandish and satirical skit involving fictional characters, similar to that of many scripted television shows and movies.?
> 
> In addition, the report claims that Hogan is outraged with McMahon for condemning him for using the same epithet in private that McMahon spoke on TV in premeditated fashion


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but you're not supposed to remember anything past last week



 Vacant helps me remember.  I ate my vitamins just like he told me.



Zen-aku said:


> Theyve already covered there asses on that one



 So...they Benoit ed it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2015)

> Wrestlezone reports that Bret Hart is on his way to meet with Vince McMahon about replacing Hulk Hogan on Tough Enough. According to WZ, it’s a “very strong possibility” that Bret will take over. It was previously rumored that Ric Flair would replace Hogan. Other names discussed include The Miz, Chris Jericho or rotating the coaches as judges.



Just like in the 90's Bret coming into bail the company out after hogan fucks it up

Time is a flat circle


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Theyve already covered there asses on that one




Vince is too smart to get caught like that 



Superman said:


> Vacant helps me remember.  I ate my vitamins just like he told me.
> 
> 
> 
> .



and said your prayers?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Just like in the 90's Bret coming into bail the company out after hogan fucks it up
> 
> Time is a flat circle



You forgot the failed Lex Luger push first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince is too smart to get caught like that
> 
> 
> 
> and said your prayers?



 Yes. All little Vacamaniancs did.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

Superman said:


> Yes. All little Vacamaniancs did.



Then Vacantmania will run wild on history brother!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2015)

I actually mentioned that earlier 

Beat you to the punch Seto


----------



## Sauce (Jul 25, 2015)

Big difference between "nigg-a" and "nigg-er". I believe Hogan used the latter and in a derogatory fashion. Vince's sketch is more comical. But, yeah WWE covered themselves on that one.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2015)

Hogan too old and out of touch to know the difference between the words or care. He also used ger instead of ga on that radio show when he said he calls black people that all the time and they're cool with it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well that was a scripted event... honestly the people that cite that in seriousness are the same ones that think an action star can't advocate for greater gun control or something.
> 
> What's really inconsistent at the very least however, is not cutting ties with Trump and removing him from the HoF.



 Oh really satire? Is that what all the roles a majority of black wrestlers have had as well. I mean damn near all of them? Funny how stereotypical they all act too. As well as for Keientei, Mexicools, etc.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well that was a scripted event... honestly the people that cite that in seriousness are the same ones that think an action star can't advocate for greater gun control or something.



Yeah people keep getting freaked out when Stallone is one of the biggest gun control advocates out there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Yeah people keep getting freaked out when Stallone is one of the biggest gun control advocates out there.


 ....Ranbo was a soldier not civilian Vigilante.

Hell First blood is a pretty good Pro control movie if you look a it right.

I don't see where the contradiction would be.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Well that was a scripted event... honestly the people that cite that in seriousness are the same ones that think an action star can't advocate for greater gun control or something.
> 
> What's really inconsistent at the very least however, is not cutting ties with Trump and removing him from the HoF.



Just gonna leave this hear.



> The recently released Ring of Hell: The Story of Chris Benoit and the Fall of the Pro Wrestling Industry book alleges that when Carlito was starting out in WWE, Vince McMahon made a racial remark towards him. It comes off somewhat similar to the Michael Hayes-Mark Henry situation in that quite like Hayes, McMahon likely didn?t mean any harm by his comment, but it?s still not something that should be said.
> 
> Here is the passage from the book regarding this incident with former WWE writer/See No Evil screenwriter Dan Madigan telling the story: ?I remember when I was working with Carlito [Puerto Rican wrestler Carlos Colon] when he just started. Vince wanted to talk to him to get to know him, and I was asked to attend the meeting to help work out a character. So we?re there, Carlito?s talking to him, just a normal conversation; Carlito comes from a normal background, has money. He speaks well. Vince interrupts Carlito mid-sentence and says to him, *?Hey, can you spic it up some? Y?know spic it up when you talk??* I look at Vince, this billionaire who just asked some Puerto Rican employee to ?spic it up? right to his face, and I just look at Carlito and say, ?Yeah, spic it up? like it was a joke,? says Madigan, laughing. ?Vince?s image of a Puerto Rican was a Puerto Rican pimp. How out of touch do you have to be to not realize you could get in trouble for that?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2015)

Like ADR  said in his interview, racism in WWE  goes all the way to the top.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 25, 2015)

Superman said:


> Oh really satire? Is that what all the roles a majority of black wrestlers have had as well. I mean damn near all of them? Funny how stereotypical they all act too. As well as for Keientei, Mexicools, etc.



That isn't what people are bringing up though. They are going for something that was part of scripted dialogue, not the numerous stereotypical gimmicks given to certain wrestlers and stables. Especially the Asian wrestlers, or ambiguously brown ones.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2015)

I wonder if ADR is kicking himself for taking that money from Trips now.  He coulda been starting a fire


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 25, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> ....Ranbo was a soldier not civilian Vigilante.
> 
> Hell First blood is a pretty good Pro control movie if you look a it right.
> 
> ...



He probably said the same thing to Eddie when he first came to WWF. If you thought he sounds stereotypical during his Smackdown run you should have heard him in 2000 when he first got there. 
Rewatching his old promos with Chyna are pretty bad. Vince must have told Eddie to talk like he's Speedy Gonzalez.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> I wonder if ADR is kicking himself for taking that money from Trips now.  He coulda been starting a fire



ADR could have done good work exposing WWE's bullshit but took a bribe instead.

Fuck  him


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 25, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That isn't what people are bringing up though. They are going for something that was part of scripted dialogue, not the numerous stereotypical gimmicks given to certain wrestlers and stables. Especially the Asian wrestlers, or *ambiguously brown ones*.



.....Yokozuna....


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 25, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> ADR could have done good work exposing WWE's bullshit but took a bribe instead.
> 
> Fuck  him


I thought we liked the free at last A El Pat 
Wonder how many zeros and assurances it took to not have a righteous tirade?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 25, 2015)

ADR :My Pride as a mexican has no price

Vince: How so 50 thousand dollars sound

ADR: Sweet Just let me sign-

Vince: In pessos

ADR: DIOS MIOS!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 25, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> I thought we liked the free at last A El Pat
> ?



You got him mixed up with Rey.

WWE was basically holding Mysterio hostage just because Rey was a huge merchandise seller.

Not one fan actually notices that ADR isn't there anymore.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 25, 2015)

He should open up a Not Del Rio account and speak about the things that he didn't experience in the WWE.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> You got him mixed up with Rey.
> 
> WWE was basically holding Mysterio hostage just because Rey was a huge merchandise seller.
> 
> Not one fan actually notices that ADR isn't there anymore.



But you already knew that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2015)

you know for all this talk of racism , everyone's suddenly forgotten how shitty Summerslam is gonna be


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 26, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you know for all this talk of racism , everyone's suddenly forgotten how shitty Summerslam is gonna be



Great White Sheamus will cash in soon enough.

That status quo.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you know for all this talk of racism , everyone's suddenly forgotten how shitty Summerslam is gonna be



Seth vs Cena
Wyatts vs Roman Dean and Sting
Kevin vs Cesaro 
Undertaker vs Brock. 


Bet you just for the ppv itself it will be pretty good. But as hardcore wrestling fans it will be less enjoyable due to the fact we think long term.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Seth vs Cena
> Wyatts vs Roman Dean and Sting
> Kevin vs Cesaro
> Undertaker vs Brock.
> ...



Yeah outside of Taker brock nothing is raising an warning bells to me.

But then I watch for the wrestling


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Yeah outside of Taker brock nothing is raising an warning bells to me.
> 
> But then I watch for the wrestling



I cringe every time Taker gets slammed.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 26, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you know for all this talk of racism , everyone's suddenly forgotten how shitty Summerslam is gonna be


Shhhhh, to speak of them is to give them more energy.  

Besides...I have G1 nights 3 and beyond, LU episodes, Death Before Dishonor, and Higurashi to watch.  I only wish Summerslam was tonight so I knew I had enough ammo to distract my friend from the tripe.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't care about Summerslam anymore once it went back to Taker/Brock and Cena/Rollins which apparently won't even be for the world belt. I want fresh match-ups, stop retreading to old shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 26, 2015)

There's no one else for Rollins to wrestle.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

Speaking of G1 naito's character is more or less what roman should be at this point


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

Also taking a moment to take in just how out of his mind styles has been performing this year. have to keep reminding myself that he's 38


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> There's no one else for Rollins to wrestle.



That's their fault for not building people up. They could have had the options of Ziggler or Cesaro but don't build anyone up enough so the options are guys we've seen in the main event forever. I just don't care about Summerslam, call me when Cesaro is No.1 contender for the world belt.



ted. said:


> Speaking of G1 naito's character is more or less what roman should be at this point



Maybe if Reigns hadn't won the royal rumble he'd be at a good place right now. But wwe wanted to be real stubborn and force feed him down everyone's throats and it really backfired on them to the point where Reigns may be damaged goods. If the people don't want roman winning royal rumble then you don't have him do it, simple. I know you're not supposed to let the fans boss you around but wwe should have known going in royal rumble with the other fan favorites present that reigns would be the 4th or 5th guy fans would want to win it. I think they should have went with Ziggler instead or Ambrose.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> There's no one else for Rollins to wrestle.



This is so sad because it's true.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

>no competition for a chicken shit heel


----------



## Ulti (Jul 26, 2015)

ted. said:


> Speaking of G1 naito's character is more or less what roman should be at this point



for me he's gone from 'well, time to check facebook, twitter and instagram' to must watch.


----------



## teddy (Jul 26, 2015)

Ikr? the dickhead swagger he's been displaying is fucking my sides up


----------



## Cromer (Jul 26, 2015)

Had a visit from a robber, so I missed G1. Got my laptop back just now though, sans charger, so will have to watch tomorrow when I buy a new one. Anything to look out for?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Shhhhh, to speak of them is to give them more energy.
> 
> Besides...I have G1 nights 3 and beyond, LU episodes, Death Before Dishonor, and Higurashi to watch.  I only wish Summerslam was tonight so I knew I had enough ammo to distract my friend from the tripe.



Well I'm just waiting for Nakamura vs AJ styles if it happens 



Zen-aku said:


> Yeah outside of Taker brock nothing is raising an warning bells to me.
> 
> But then I watch for the wrestling



Nah you say this cause you're a WWE little jimmy 




WhatADrag said:


> Seth vs Cena
> Wyatts vs Roman Dean and Sting
> Kevin vs Cesaro
> Undertaker vs Brock.
> ...




Seth vs Cena will probably meh.

I don't think Dean will be in the match. I expect him to get written off soon.



The Juice Man said:


> Great White Sheamus will cash in soon enough.
> 
> That status quo.




Yep then plenty of Cena vs Sheamus matches for the coming winter


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 26, 2015)

So been thinking who would have been a more perfect face to go against Seth Rollins and come to the conclusion.  It is Rusev...

I mean seriously apart from being Pro Russian Rusev is booked as the PERFECT face.  Defends his woman, never gives up, doesn't cheat, doesn't walk or run away from fights, sticks up for his convictions.  Hell still trying to think of anything super heelish Rusev has done.

Tear down the US flag?  That was retaliation to face big show doing it a couple weeks before.  Kick a US soldier in the face? You mean kick a fan that jumped a railing who (in kayfabe) could kill Rusev with extreme ease in which you could argue Rusev was acting in self defense.

Treatment of Lana? The woman that kept costing him matches being told to go to the back, not to fuck up and cost him the I Quit match with Cena.


Yup Rusev is the perfect face for Seth Rollins while someone else can go for Cena's US title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 26, 2015)

Dean still using little jokes like two years ago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Dean still using little jokes like two years ago.



Drag still acting like Darren Young with his jobber comments


----------



## Sauce (Jul 26, 2015)

>Sauce still prefers the Kyuubi/Zen feud.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2015)

Sauce said:


> >Sauce still prefers the Kyuubi/Zen feud.



a battle for the ages 


much argument
many posts
much long posts
wow


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 26, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Had a visit from a robber, so I missed G1. Got my laptop back just now though, sans charger, so will have to watch tomorrow when I buy a new one. Anything to look out for?



Damn, did you leave your door or windows unlocked?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Rollins can wrestle Christian for one more match


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Dean looks great with scruff

[YOUTUBE]AZTSahJxT0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cromer (Jul 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];54061121 said:
			
		

> Damn, did you leave your door or windows unlocked?



One of my idiot cousins did.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 27, 2015)

New Jack sighting with  Brooke Hogan. Couldn't make this up.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Dean looks great with scruff
> 
> [YOUTUBE]AZTSahJxT0Q[/YOUTUBE]



Going to be interesting that's for sure. 

Also New Jack got Hogan lmao.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Removes Hogan keeps the Terminator.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Terminator doesn't discriminate.

At least not against thick Latinas.


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2015)

Wait, are people seriously considering buying 2k16!?!?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Flow said:


> Wait, are people seriously considering buying 2k16!?!?



Only Sauce and Kyuubi Naruto.

The rest of us want game that's  actually fun to play.


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2015)

But I don't understand?

By purchasing game by game, or just one of them you support their practices in which all they do is copy/paste one game onto the other, enhance the graphics and do a few different things but all in all it's still the same game.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Cromer said:


> One of my idiot cousins did.



 I know this feel way too well. My brother stole some stuff from me. I thought he wouldn't disrespect me like he did his little friends but he did.



Flow said:


> Wait, are people seriously considering buying 2k16!?!?



You'd think after the last like 8 games sucking people would quit by now?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> New Jack sighting with  Brooke Hogan. Couldn't make this up.



Hogan has just joined the klan after seeing this.


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2015)

WWE13 was the last game I bought and I felt like such a sucker. :rofl

The online was such trash. People spamming the same moves all the time, none of the matches really having an iconic feel to it, people over strengthing CAWS.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah 12 was the last one I got, and after playing that boring, slow mess of a wrestling game that was it. i played my uncle's copy of WWE13 and it didn't improve at all. It just ran on attitude era nostalgia like much of WWE today. 

I can't see how the new ones have improved much at all when I see the slow ass underwater like movement the wrestlers have and the boring flow of the matches. 
Have they even revamped the HIAC or Elimination Chamber?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

And as for the online for these WWE games, I tried playing my cousin's WWE2K15 online and its unplayable. They still haven't fixed any of the issues that were with the online since I stopped playing at WWE12.

Only was able to play one person but it was the usual overpowered CAW bullshit and combined with his bad connection and the WWE online in general we were barely making it across the screen.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Anyone who buys WWE games knows that the online is more or less garbage. 

I was lucky to actually get 10 wins with CM Punk for an online achievement though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2015)

I...am actually thinking about getting this year after skipping last year. Thinking about it. After seeing some reviews and first day bugs.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

It seems like this year's game will be a vast improvement from last year's flop.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2015)

Buy it used then.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> New Jack sighting with  Brooke Hogan. Couldn't make this up.



Somebody check on Hogan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

People don't buy WWE games for online. I don't know about anyone else but I play them for random fun and with people I know. It's that type of game. I've rarely gone online to face guys.


----------



## Shirker (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> It seems like this year's game will be a vast improvement from last year's flop.



It's because this year they'll actually have had time to work on it. Last year they basically had to make the game from scratch. It's why some are expecting 2K17 to be really good (16 will most likely just be dedicated to working out kinks and re-adding features that were cut in 15)



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People don't buy WWE games for online. I don't know about anyone else but I play them for random fun and with people I know. It's that type of game. I've rarely gone online to face guys.



Playing WWE games online is like playing J-Stars or Senran Kagura or the Naruto games online. Of course you're gonna find a bunch of people spamming with broken characters. They're spectacle fighters. Balanced is, unfortunately, pretty damn low on the priority list. 

Smash use to be that too until Melee came out and people started breaking it (not that I'm complaining, just pointing it out.).


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People don't buy WWE games for online. I don't know about anyone else but I play them for random fun and with people I know. It's that type of game. I've rarely gone online to face guys.



For me the replayability comes from the Universe mode. I hated career mode on 2k15. I had high hopes for it, too.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> People don't buy WWE games for online. I don't know about anyone else but I play them for random fun and with people I know. It's that type of game. I've rarely gone online to face guys.



Look man its about time they start improving the online aspect of the game.These WWE games feel dated compared to other games out around the time in comparison.



khris said:


> Somebody check on Hogan.



Racistmania is running wild in his home.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 27, 2015)

You know while story mode was cheesy for games like WWE12 at least it was something else besides fight some guys and build your CAW.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

And no cut scenes.  
I've played better story modes in SVR '07


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Isn't one mode supposed to be for building your own storylines? while the other is usually some recycled crap from yesteryear since WWE has no good storylines to emulate nowadays in the game.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Yeah, it used to be "The Road to etc" and then it was " All Wrestlemania matches bleh".


----------



## Ulti (Jul 27, 2015)

I remember the ai on SvR games constantly climbing the elimination chamber and jumping off, doing major damage to themselves 

also new jack is one of the only wrestlers i would not fuck with, dude's tried to maim or outright kill people in the ring for petty grudges.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

I remember a promo New Jack did back in the 90's in a southern territory in the South with a lot of red neck fans.

He said "I wanna give a shoutout to O.J. Simpson, keep up the good work."

So fucked up.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

I was pretty beast in the GM modes back in 06-07


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

I never really messed with the gm mode. You could basically set up matches and feuds right?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Just thought that maybe there's no more GM mode because WWE doesn't want to create any more smarks than they need to.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];54064124 said:
			
		

> Look man its about time they start improving the online aspect of the game.These WWE games feel dated compared to other games out around the time in comparison.



Speaking as someone who doesn't bring a lot of people over my crib until select times throughout the year i have to co-sign this too. feels like a good bit of the experience is missed when you can't bullshit around with other people

just imagine...monday produces another shitty raw and instead watching and bitching, we're all online playing a wrasslin game and actually having fun

juice tosses zen off the top of a cell, while khris does a super rko on drag through 2 tables, and ghost wails on dean with multiple con-chair-tos, and shirker sends perucho careening through every set of steel steps...all while cromer and oldmaster are still in the middle of their lockup

kaiba and myself would provide the commentary :burt


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Speaking as someone who doesn't bring a lot of people over my crib until select times throughout the year i have to co-sign this too. feels like a good bit of the experience is missed when you can't bullshit around with other people
> 
> just imagine...monday produces another shitty raw and instead watching and bitching, we're all online playing a wrasslin game and actually having fun
> 
> ...




No thanks I never once enjoyed wrassling games


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

You're enjoying the one in my head fiction


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh yeah and ulti runs in to light the ring on fire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> You're enjoying the one in my head fiction



I'm not giving WWE my money for shit even if the game is good.

I want their wrestling company to be good 


Me giving them money gives them no incentive to do the actual wrasslin good


plus I'm more into career modes type of gaming.


I want a fucking good career mode where you have thousands of storylines possible and build your wrestler up in a better way than 2K15 did


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Just buy it used and enjoy my head fiction


----------



## Ulti (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Oh yeah and ulti runs in to light the ring on fire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Just buy it used and enjoy my head fiction



I'll bury your head fiction game the way WWE buried Hogan's career


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Ulti said:


>



Ready to cream myself over styles/naito



Dean Ambrose said:


> I'll bury your head fiction game the way WWE buried Hogan's career



head fiction now has you as the ref who routinely gets clocked by stray clotheslines and chair shots


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> head fiction now has you as the ref who routinely gets clocked by stray clotheslines and chair shots



who says I will sell the clothesline? 


also Terminator gimmick on a game is reminding me of when WCW had Sting team up with Robocop


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I never really messed with the gm mode. You could basically set up matches and feuds right?



You basically acted as a GM. You ran the shows, you decided feuds, you determined your roster, you determined contracts, and ran the financial side of it. You set up merchandise promotions, etc.

You basically competed against the AI GM of the other brand.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Ready to cream myself over styles/naito
> 
> 
> 
> head fiction now has you as the ref who routinely gets clocked by stray clotheslines and chair shots



Styles is gonna be more over than he usually is against a heel Naito


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

[youtube]H3uFqfe5THo[/youtube]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 27, 2015)

WWE needs an arcade game. this sim shit is dumb as fuck.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I never really messed with the gm mode. You could basically set up matches and feuds right?



Pretty much, that's what universe mode became.



khris said:


> WWE needs an arcade game. this sim shit is dumb as fuck.



I've been saying it for years. The route they went ain't working because the people they have working on it aren't capable of making a good sim wrestling game. These guys made the arcade ones and having them try to make a realistic wrestling game has not worked out well to this day.
Should have stuck to what they were good at and had another company work on a realistic sim.



ted. said:


> Speaking as someone who doesn't bring a lot of people over my crib until select times throughout the year i have to co-sign this too. feels like a good bit of the experience is missed when you can't bullshit around with other people
> 
> just imagine...monday produces another shitty raw and instead watching and bitching, we're all online playing a wrasslin game and actually having fun
> 
> ...



And this is why they should have focused on fixing their online years ago.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't mind the simulation factor. The issue is that the game has minimal depth. It should not be difficult to create a damage and stamina system that moderated the moves that could be spammed and added strategy to the match ups. It should not be difficult to consider how the attributes should effect a wrestler's style and the success ratio of pulling off certain moves; it also should not be difficult to greater integrate countering moves into that system. 

There's so much potential to produce a good game but they're constantly going for the low hanging fruit: updates to the roster, including things that have been left out, and making the product shinier. 

I think game developers should sit down and think, _are these changes something that could be included in an update_ (e.g. new wrestler, new type of match up). If the answer is yes, they should not make the game.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

But, they have to continue shelling out games every year. They need a 2 - 3 year developmental process but that will never happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Gunners said:


> I don't mind the simulation factor. The issue is that the game has minimal depth. It should not be difficult to create a damage and stamina system that moderated the moves that could be spammed and added strategy to the match ups. It should not be difficult to consider how the attributes should effect a wrestler's style and the success ratio of pulling off certain moves; it also should not be difficult to greater integrate countering moves into that system.
> 
> There's so much potential to produce a good game but they're constantly going for the low hanging fruit: updates to the roster, including things that have been left out, and making the product shinier.
> 
> I think game developers should sit down and think, _are these changes something that could be included in an update_ (e.g. new wrestler, new type of match up). If the answer is yes, they should not make the game.



Yeah WWE games DLC is always disappointing too. Instead of adding necessary things they left out they just add 3 or 4 new wrestlers and a bunch of old ones from WCW and WWF eras.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

they don't have to do nothing , they just want quick bucks


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

If THQ couldn't get it together after how many years, then I suspect 2K will have a hard time as well. They'll get it though..eventually.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

2k used to know how to do career mode well but once they got greedy as fuck they lost who they used to be which was innovative.

These guys are now EA


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

_YOU CAN SELL YOUR SOUL TO THE DEVIL, BUT YOUR ASS BELONGS TO BROCK LESNAR._


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Hmm, Raw starts off with Lesner/Taker recap.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

20 minute Authority promo, check.


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't do this to yourselves...just walk away.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

SummerSlam is now 4 hours, why. :amazed


----------



## Cromer (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Speaking as someone who doesn't bring a lot of people over my crib until select times throughout the year i have to co-sign this too. feels like a good bit of the experience is missed when you can't bullshit around with other people
> 
> just imagine...monday produces another shitty raw and instead watching and bitching, we're all online playing a wrasslin game and actually having fun
> 
> ...




...I'm going to start calling myself that now


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Big Show vs. Dean Ambrose


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Owens vs. Orton


----------



## Cromer (Jul 27, 2015)

Ha, until I posted I'd forgotten it was Monday and thus Raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

Orton vs Owens

phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

And there we go. Cena vs. Rollins


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

THE CHAMP IS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Heh, building up that feud so Cena can win back the title to set up another Cena/Lesner.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Here we go. Cena vs.Rollins.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, building up that feud so Cena can win back the title to set up another Cena/Lesner.



Lesnar tanked 6 AA's. I no longer believe in Cena vs. Lesnar


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Seth Rollins about to hold both titles.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Sasha has her belt in her picture at least.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

sasha banks could get the dick


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh god, Paige is going to be on Austin's podcast. Oh my god, here comes the burial of my Bellas.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

Raw can't be worse than true detective tho


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

At least Show is doing his old chokeslam now.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Don't tell me Miz is still going to be feuding with Show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> _YOU CAN SELL YOUR SOUL TO THE DEVIL, BUT YOUR ASS BELONGS TO BROCK LESNAR._



 great quote there.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

Austin: So Paige, there's been a lot of controversy surrounding Hulk Hogan recently. Let me ask you straight up, man to woman - do you like the blacks?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Austin: So Paige, there's been a lot of controversy surrounding Hulk Hogan recently. Let me ask you straight up, man to woman - do you like the blacks?



I've been wondering Paige's stance on the BBC


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Miz putting his immune system over.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Show lacing those boots. 

And Miz bitching on Ryback on commentary.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

he drunk af


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Shit. Big Show punching Ambrose as he goes out through the ring. DAMN.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Dean just jobbed to Big Show.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

What was the point of this besides eat up time.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

cryinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I've been wondering Paige's stance on the BBC



Y'all know my baby boo Paige loves that chocolate goodness.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Lol, again what was the point of this.  Show ended up being the moron after that.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

whos fucking face and heel in this miz show feud


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Y'all know my baby boo Paige loves that chocolate goodness.



I'm trying to start no fap man don't post pictures of sexy ladies like this.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

It was to make Show and Ambrose look strong. But in the end they both look stupid.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Dean just jobbed to Big Show.



why is this a surprise?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

WWE is finally using their whole roster effectively.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

WWE going after that Marvel money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> WWE going after that Marvel money.



They're going to be bought out by Disney?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> pm me some hentai pics i know u got that heat



Bro I thought you were on a no fap? You gave in after 5 mins?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2015)

The Man that Dr. Z-Pak Doesn't Forget to Supply with HGH.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];54066099 said:
			
		

> Bro I thought you were on a no fap? You gave in after 5 mins?



Its hard man. I'm addicted


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Stardust with those gold promos.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

TV 70's Riddler looking nice for his age.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> The Man that Dr. Z-Pak Doesn't Forget to Supply with HGH.



Vince probably told him that nobody would ever find out he does it


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Is this the scrub that Ronda is going to devour on Saturday?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

Paige look like she has no gag reflex


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Hello Ladies.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

All this catty-ness.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Flow said:


> Don't do this to yourselves...just walk away.



That's too easy


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Cromer said:


> ...I'm going to start calling myself that now



Thank based spellcheck for that


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2015)

That segment went long enough for two crowd cutaways.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING BROTHER


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Paige look like she has no gag reflex



 fuck! where this come from?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Charlotte's nose


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Paige with the shameless advertising.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Sasha Banks carrying Naomi and Tamina.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];54066183 said:
			
		

> fuck! where this come from?



dirty mind my man


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Ya'll watching raw and I have a radio playing in the background waiting on a diss track


such is life


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Sasha Banks carrying Naomi and Tamina.



You sound surprised.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

There might not be any Bella action tonight


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Ya'll watching raw and I have a radio playing in the background waiting on a diss track
> 
> 
> such is life



fuck meek mill tho


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Ya'll watching raw and I have a radio playing in the background waiting on a diss track
> 
> 
> such is life



When is the track coming out?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> dirty mind my man



le thirst is real.  reminds me when I used to pitch a tent every time a paige/AJ match happened.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

why he playing future 

this song a banger tho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Charlotte's nose



Charlotte's manly face


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

So Paige can have good matches it just has to be with Sasha.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Charlotte's manly face



Her oddly, flat bum turns me on for some reason.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Paige being loud as fuck again. Heard her say mad shit. Sigh.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> fuck meek mill tho



Not big on him either but i just want to hear some flames 



Flow said:


> When is the track coming out?



with the way flex was hyping his station people were expecting it to air around 7 east


only things playing is fetty wap and future


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Paige is such a jobber. 
My boo Sasha reigning victorious.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

Paige ain't shit these days. She needs to go back heel. 

And Sasha banks continues to be dope.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Cena vs. Rollins for the US championship. Could they make the ending any more predictable?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Rusev with that cuckold face.


----------



## EJ (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Not big on him either but i just want to hear some flames
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got a link for this station?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

They job paige out because she's the youngest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

dat Sasha push


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

Flex ain't gonna drop shit, he's just trying to get his numbers up. His entire setlist is like Future, Fetty Wap, Future, Fetty wap, Fetty Wap, Fetty Wap, Fetty Wap, Future, Fetty Wap, Future, Future, Future, Drak.. err no actually Fetty Wap, Future, Drake, Fetty Wap, J.Cole, Future, Future, Future, Future, Future, Future and last but not least Fetty Wap.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

has anyone seen mr robot

is it any good?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

It's because she's not hot anymore. She lost her momentum when she feuded with Nikki.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

What in the, pre-order and you get aged actor Arnold.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Her oddly, flat bum turns me on for some reason.



Reminds you of Nikki pre-Cena


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Kliq dvd


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Flex ain't gonna drop shit, he's just trying to get his numbers up. His entire setlist is like Future, Fetty Wap, Future, Fetty wap, Fetty Wap, Fetty Wap, Fetty Wap, Future, Fetty Wap, Future, Future, Future, Drak.. err no actually Fetty Wap, Future, Drake, Fetty Wap, J.Cole, Future, Future, Future, Future, Future, Future and last but not least Fetty Wap.


Pissed because i stopped paying attention to the divas match and I heard one song from meek then it went to a future playlist


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

Anybody notice that Kevin Owens has gained weight from his NXT debut?





WhatADrag said:


> Pissed because i stopped paying attention to the divas match and I heard one song from meek then it went to a future playlist



Yeah I doubt Meek's diss is going to be played.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Reminds you of Nikki pre-Cena



Don't come for Nikki.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Cuckold Rusev at his finest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Rusev rejuvenated pimp mode


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone get Rusev off the mic please.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Summer Rae looks great for 55.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Ponytail CJ Perry/Lana


----------



## Darc (Jul 27, 2015)

Lana with long hair, God damn


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Flow said:


> You got a link for this station?







Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Flex ain't gonna drop shit, he's just trying to get his numbers up. His entire setlist is like Future, Fetty Wap, Future, Fetty wap, Fetty Wap, Fetty Wap, Fetty Wap, Future, Fetty Wap, Future, Future, Future, Drak.. err no actually Fetty Wap, Future, Drake, Fetty Wap, J.Cole, Future, Future, Future, Future, Future, Future and last but not least Fetty Wap.



I had kid ink playing my crib over this

i want compensation!


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Butterface Rae.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 27, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Someone get Rusev off the mic please.




Imagine watching this incarnation of Rusev and thinking this.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Anybody notice that Kevin Owens has gained weight from his NXT debut?
> .



Haven't noticed. he looks lighter than he was in ROH.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Darc said:


> Lana with long hair, God damn



Tug on dat shit while you pound her from da back.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

The thirst is fucking real.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

I am theeeeeeeeee Undertakerrrrrrrrrr-ahhhhh. I am revenful-ahhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

I wonder if Cole will say wash rags.


----------



## Darc (Jul 27, 2015)

Los Jobbers, I didn't miss them.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Lol, as usual Titus is entertaining on commentary.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

This match is longer than I expected


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2015)

Titus on Commentary is gold


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Talk about Puerto Rican bullfighters while there's a match going on.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

LOOK AT KOFI.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Black Spirit Squad


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

NEW DAY is bugging right now. :rofl


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Black Spirit Squad



I was legit about to say that


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

WTF is going on here?   So are we looking at a four way tag match at the PPV.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Lighting never strikes twice. Let's see if the Wyatt Family can be revived.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Wyatt going for cheap heat.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

_Your mommies and your daddies do not love you._

Fuck.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Hmm, hasn't Wyatt done this promo before?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Bray selling Harper's failures.


----------



## Darc (Jul 27, 2015)

Bray n Luke are fantastic on the mic.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

This is like the Straight Edge Society.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Divas are getting two matches now instead of one. There's a step in the good direction.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Fuck, yes Nikki is indeed in action. Finally, the Charlotte burial I've been waiting for.

Edit: It's Becky 

Oh, well she will do.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone tell Becky she doesn't need to do her full entrance if she's not part of the match

ohwait


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

It's Bella time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Man Charlotte doing terrible chops


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Oh, Charlotte is in this match but we all know Becky will eat the pin.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Nikki with those GOAT pushups.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Alicia taps. Well, as long as Nikki is still protected.


----------



## Darc (Jul 27, 2015)

Good Divas matches tonight.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 27, 2015)

Heh, Team Paige with the win.  Well they did take a loss in the singles match at that start of Raw.


----------



## Darc (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow no black people left on Tough Enough already smh


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _New Tough Enough judge_


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

That's the Hogan effect.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Darc said:


> Wow no black people left on Tough Enough already smh



Just how WWE wants it. 

Tho to be fair I only remember that one black dude being on there anyway. There were like no black girls.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Calling this right now. Sheamus ruins in and Owens gets a dirty win. Easy.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Darc said:


> Wow no black people left on Tough Enough already smh



One of them listens to hip-hop

Good enough


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Orton vs Owens. I can see a Popup powerbomb reversed into an RKO outtanowhere.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Darc said:


> Wow no black people left on Tough Enough already smh



You surprised they got rid of the passionate  black guy already?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Orton's like 5 feet taller than Kevin Owens. Holy cow at that size difference.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Randy Boreton reference.


----------



## Ae (Jul 27, 2015)

Owens beard is fucking gross

He needs to trim that shit


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

ae said:


> Owens beard is fucking gross


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

All these fake ass tweets.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Owens and Cole feud.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Of course Randy Orton would be incapable of having a good match with Kevin Owens.


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

After leaving the InCenarator, Orton is the last stop back to jobberville. 

It was nice knowing you, KO.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Called this. Called this. Called this.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Of course Randy Orton would be incapable of having a good match with Kevin Owens.



Really? All I saw was Orton carry Owens's fat ass the whole match.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2015)

Sheamus is boring as fuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Sheamus and Owens alliance?


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

Of course that buck-toothed fuck Dunn sees nothing in KO. What a jackass.


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

Owens vs. Cesaro could be really fucking awesome.


----------



## Darc (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Called this. Called this. Called this.



Everyone did

WWE101


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Someone in here thought Orton carries matches?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Someone in here thought Orton carries matches?



Just Sauce who thinks everyone in WWE should be a fitness ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Cena getting praise for using more than 5 moves.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Fucking Rollins broke Cena's nose.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

Cena's nose is like Charlotte's now


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2015)

JBL said a bad word


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

Cena the US champion with a clean win over the WWEWHC champion. Who the fuck allowed this to happen.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 27, 2015)

Well Seth Rollins now officially the most pathetic champion of all time.



Sauce said:


> Cena the US champion with a clean win over the WWEWHC champion. Who the fuck allowed this to happen.



Remember every meeting of the creative staff starts with vince saying these immortal words "What do we have to make cena go over."


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

I respect the fact that his nose got legit broken and he didn't even flinch on continuing the match. Mad respect for John Cena.


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

Legend said:


> JBL said a bad word



What? Wrestler? Belt? Any number of insane things Vince thinks fans care about?


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Cena the US champion with a clean win over the WWEWHC champion. Who the fuck allowed this to happen.



You've just seen Cena beat Rollins clean, that'll surely sell viewers on one of the main events of SummerSlam.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2015)

can't watch raw tonight.


has it been any good?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

So is Rollins the weakest WWE champion of all times?


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I respect the fact that his nose got legit broken and he didn't even flinch on continuing the match. Mad respect for John Cena.



Mad respect? that's practically expected of someone of his caliber


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 27, 2015)

Sounds like The John Cena Show was a stellar program tonight as usual...

I mean that with sarcasm of course. Same old tired shit it sounds like.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 27, 2015)

So Cena vs Rollins at Summerslam? 

So much for Owens' push.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];54066955 said:
			
		

> So is Rollins the weakest WWE champion of all times?



That's still Chris Jericho the Unified Champion.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Cena the US champion with a clean win over the WWEWHC champion. Who the fuck allowed this to happen.



Vince freaking out about Cena's merch sales falling and bad ratings Is the  reason CENAWINSLOL is still  a thing.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

Cena continuing the match while working that fucked up nose is admirable. At the same time, fuck. Cena's going to be looking fucked up for a bit. Dude looked CRAZY out there.

No reason to do Cena/Rollins at Summerslam if Cena legit beat him tonight on Raw while injured no less.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 27, 2015)

ted. said:


> Mad respect? that's practically expected of someone of his caliber


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];54066955 said:
			
		

> So is Rollins the weakest WWE champion of all times?



sadly no....




*EDIT:* Cena beat rollins, jesus christ why can no new champ be booked well


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

A lot of people are giving Cena props for elevating the US title but fuck, book anyone like Cena and you're bound to see most of them elevate that thing. You think Daniel Bryan a year ago couldn't do it? Even better, give the belt to Kevin Owens and let him live by his catchphrase "Fight Owens Fight" and just have them walk out there week to week telling people to come get it if they want it, and that would do wonders.

Cena is only booked this strong because he sells t-shirts to kids.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 27, 2015)

NInja Gaiden Seth, I'm ready to see a Seth tweener run.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's still Chris Jericho the Unified Champion.



Nah Rollins has looked way weaker than Jericho did. At least he beat Rock and Austin heading into WM.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

Jizz as a world champion.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];54066955 said:
			
		

> So is Rollins the weakest WWE champion of all times?



What's crazy is, he might be the most talented in ring performer we've seen even if he's booked the total opposite.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2015)

Vice said:


> A lot of people are giving Cena props for elevating the US title but fuck, book anyone like Cena and you're bound to see most of them elevate that thing.



I don't think so, if your matches sucked it wouldn't matter how much u defended it.

You think Ryback could do what cena's doing with it


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 27, 2015)

[S-A-F];54066990 said:
			
		

> Nah Rollins has looked way weaker than Jericho did. At least he beat Rock and Austin heading into WM.



Jericho wins were NOT clean.

He was booked like complete  bitch


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 27, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Jericho wins were NOT clean.
> 
> He was booked like complete  bitch



what heel wins clean? besides triple h.

jericho went over rock without interference from what I remember.


----------



## teddy (Jul 27, 2015)

Sauce said:


>



You might think i'm joking but you'd be surprised what people passionate for this business are willing to work through and what kind of standard is certain people are expected to fill

the business is rough like that


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> I don't think so, if your matches sucked it wouldn't matter how much u defended it.
> 
> You think Ryback could do what cena's doing with it



How many people on the current roster suck at wrestling? This is one of the deepest rosters they've ever had in terms of pure wrestling talent.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jul 27, 2015)

Vice said:


> How many people on the current roster suck at wrestling? This is one of the deepest rosters they've ever had in terms of pure wrestling talent.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2015)

Vice said:


> How many people on the current roster suck at wrestling? This is one of the deepest rosters they've ever had in terms of pure wrestling talent.



Right (I'd go as far to say that the roster is the best it has ever been in wwe history talent wise) but that doesn't disprove what i asked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2015)

Vice said:


> How many people on the current roster suck at wrestling? This is one of the deepest rosters they've ever had in terms of pure wrestling talent.



 Unfortunately you would not be able to appreciate it since what they have in that department they lack that on the charisma one.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 27, 2015)

The fact they said Cena winning the title means he'll tie with Ric Flair tonight means Cena's winning that belt at Summerslam. 

Don't be surprised to see Rollins lose the WWE title but then win the US title in a rematch against Cena so they switch belts. Why? Because of ratings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

Guys guys, relax.  It is what it is . Just stop fighting it and accept WWE for what they are.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 27, 2015)

Seth Rollins alternate costume


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The fact they said Cena winning the title means he'll tie with Ric Flair tonight means Cena's winning that belt at Summerslam.
> 
> .



Wake me up when he actually breaks said record


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Seth Rollins alternate costume



Would be awesome but then he'd just be doing gimmick matches with Adam and Fandango


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> Right (I'd go as far to say that the roster is the best it has ever been in wwe history talent wise) but that doesn't disprove what i asked.



You said that if the matches suck then it wouldn't matter, then specifically referenced Ryback as if he's the only option in this matter.

If Ryback couldn't do it, doesn't mean nobody could.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2015)

Vice said:


> You said that if the matches suck then it wouldn't matter, then specifically referenced Ryback as if he's the only option in this matter.
> 
> If Ryback couldn't do it, doesn't mean nobody could.



You said Anyone



Ryback is anyone


----------



## Vice (Jul 27, 2015)

Zen-aku said:


> You said Anyone
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback is anyone





Vice said:


> A lot of people are giving Cena props for elevating the US title but fuck, book anyone like Cena and you're bound to see *most of them* elevate that thing.



Nice try, Straw Man.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 27, 2015)

Vice said:


> Nice try, Straw Man.



Not a straw man, you don't have to get so defensive.

but my point was what  if the guy has bad matches constantly. do you still think that would elevate the belt


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2015)

What if...they didn't have consistently bad matches?


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Vince freaking out about Cena's merch sales falling and bad ratings Is the  reason CENAWINSLOL is still  a thing.



I never got Vince's train of thought with this.  Yes Cena's merch sales fall but others rise up.  Why can't he see that this is a chance to diversify and push others that aren't just bitches to main event.

It is like he has some sort of contract with Mattel who have basically said "We want nice guy Cena to be front and centre cause family friendly."


----------



## Vice (Jul 28, 2015)

It's a public traded company and Cena has proven to be as loyal and works as hard as anybody. Considering all the appearances he makes and all his charity work and everything he's involved in, Vince has found his model employee that will never turn his back on him the way he perceives that guys like Brock and Rock did to him.

He's not at all interested in developing anyone or establishing new stars because booking Cena above everyone is easy and safe and they have no real reason to stray from that as they have no competition. As long as Cena's merch sales are good, he's good. And if they're not, then he'll do everything he can to make it so. In Vince's eyes, Cena is the perfect superstar.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 28, 2015)

Shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2015)

what did that to him?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 28, 2015)

Karma is a vindictive female dog isn't it Mr.Cena?


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2015)

Dude's a machine, and stuff like this makes me wonder how it'll affect his body in the long term


----------



## teddy (Jul 28, 2015)

Superman said:


> what did that to him?


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 28, 2015)

Uh oh Seth hurt the top face of the company you know what time it is...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 28, 2015)

Palm Siberia said:


> Uh oh Seth hurt the top face of the company you know what time it is...



He should be fine as long as he apologizes his ass off afterwords


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 28, 2015)

Quite ironic that Cena's the top face of the company and yet his face was fucked up.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)

God damn, Legend of the galatic hero's has so much to take in.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 28, 2015)

Rollin's style of wrestling is getting more reckless. He needs to calm his ass down.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)

Vice said:


> It's a public traded company and Cena has proven to be as loyal and works as hard as anybody. Considering all the appearances he makes and all his charity work and everything he's involved in, Vince has found his model employee that will never turn his back on him the way he perceives that guys like Brock and Rock did to him.
> 
> He's not at all interested in developing anyone or establishing new stars because booking Cena above everyone is easy and safe and they have no real reason to stray from that as they have no competition. As long as Cena's merch sales are good, he's good. And if they're not, then he'll do everything he can to make it so. In Vince's eyes, Cena is the perfect superstar.



Cena is the perfect superstar but why not evolve other wresters into superstars as well? Vince is one of the greatest minds of all time. Just the fact that to make something like a wrestling business so successful and lasting over decades is one of the greatest accomplishments ever.

 But the dudes mindset is stuck in one location and refuses to grow anymore. We can ignore the fact that a 70 year old man can't surely relate to the common person between 12-40  but we can't ignore this playing it safe crap when the roster is too damn gifted and they really have no reason to "play it safe." 

We are in the era of midcards. Midcards running around with their heads cut off facing other midcards for no real and important reason. We literally have two main eventers, Brock and Cena,

I think its sad man. WWE literally adds so much programs, exclusive products, making raw a hour longer, extra ppvs, extra hours too ppvs, live special events, just to see the same old shit.


WWE the only goofy ass business loves playing it safe.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 28, 2015)

HOLY SHIT!!! Cena had a long career wherein he just no sell everything that's thrown at him...

but..

This is the first time Cena SOLD a knee!!


----------



## Sauce (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's a quick recap of Raw if anyone missed it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 28, 2015)

Titus should get a shot at the world title  and since Hogan is dead, Cena should now use his atomic legdrop as his secondary finisher


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Here's a quick recap of Raw if anyone missed it.



 nice, I didn't see that when I peeked in raw.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2015)

Vice said:


> It's a public traded company and Cena has proven to be as loyal and works as hard as anybody. Considering all the appearances he makes and all his charity work and everything he's involved in, Vince has found his model employee that will never turn his back on him the way he perceives that guys like Brock and Rock did to him.
> 
> He's not at all interested in developing anyone or establishing new stars because booking Cena above everyone is easy and safe and they have no real reason to stray from that as they have no competition. As long as Cena's merch sales are good, he's good. And if they're not, then he'll do everything he can to make it so. In Vince's eyes, Cena is the perfect superstar.



This is also why WWE has fallen as a product in the last decade as well, sadly.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 28, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Cena is the perfect superstar but why not evolve other wresters into superstars as well? Vince is one of the greatest minds of all time. Just the fact that to make something like a wrestling business so successful and lasting over decades is one of the greatest accomplishments ever.
> 
> But the dudes mindset is stuck in one location and refuses to grow anymore. We can ignore the fact that a 70 year old man can't surely relate to the common person between 12-40  but we can't ignore this playing it safe crap when the roster is too damn gifted and they really have no reason to "play it safe."
> 
> ...



...

That day has come. Hell hath frozen over. Drag dropped a tl;dr and I agree with it in its entirety, without qualifications or caveats. 


Help me.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2015)

People that should have had a WWF title run:

Ricky Steamboat
Ken Shamrock
Booker T. 
Ron Simmons
Shelton Benjamin
Paul Orndorff
Bam Bam Bigelow
Rick Rude
Ted Dibiase
Davey Boy Smith
Roddy Piper
Vader

At least, in my opinion.

Also, I find it absurd they don't recognize Antonio Inoki's WWWF title win.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)

Cromer said:


> ...
> 
> That day has come. Hell hath frozen over. Drag dropped a tl;dr and I agree with it in its entirety, without qualifications or caveats.
> 
> ...



Its just fucking insulting Vince buries his talent and doesn't even hide it anymore. I know hes jacking off to the idea of selling out a cowboys stadium thanks to a bunch of part timers. But damn you don't have to make all your guys on the current roster look like complete shit. 

What the fuck was up with Big Show beating Dean?



Seto Kaiba said:


> People that should have had a WWF title run:
> 
> Ricky Steamboat
> Ken Shamrock
> ...




Booker should have been wwf/wwe champion. But I say no to shelton. Shelton should have had a career similar to what Booker had in the company.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm going with Brock vs Roman match of the year.  Everything about the match seemed different, surreal, and serious. The aura that match had with the atmosphere was unexplainable. Not your typical simple plot planned match. On top of the match itself was pretty good ring wise imo.

runners up: Brock Lesnar vs Seth Rollins vs John Cena, John Cena vs Kevin Owens (the one owens won)

whats your guys so far?


Edit-------

I feel like a match from summerslam will make the top three. Summerslam and Wrestlemania is almost always guaranteed with a 10/10 match because thats when they have the most people watching them

also besides the goofy ass shit wwe pulls. Wrestling wise they have been great,

I believe the great matches they have are why i stick around


----------



## Sauce (Jul 28, 2015)

Top 3 matches for me so far of the year

3. Cena vs. Owens 1
2. Brock vs. Roman
1. Sasha vs. Charlotte [recent NXT title match]


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 28, 2015)

Apparently the brooke stuff is just the tip of the iceberg, they got him saying worse stuff than that in recent recordings. If it's true that he's said these things about non-white wrestlers, he needs to be fired. End of discussion.


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0-K_uDD1wQ[/youtube]

"An  uppity halfbreed n*gger undeserving of his success. "

"An untalented, no good sh*t talking sambo."

"I never liked having to wrestle with anyone who wasn't white."

There's no defending the guy after this. Holy shit, the things he said about the Rock. Fuck this guy. Macho man always been better. Cena who I loathe, I'll take him over Hogan anyday.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 28, 2015)

Hogan going to get Chris Benoit'd so hard.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)

Holy shit hes so jealous. Rock is better than him in every shape or form. 
Wrestler, Talker, Celebrity, and as a human being.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sheamus and Owens alliance?



2015 version of Kane and Daniel Bryan.  Aka WWE's "test" that will make a great tag team, but lead to nothing.  Then again, maybe Owens takes the case from Seamus.  Haha, I'll stop teasin'  


Nemesis said:


> Well Seth Rollins now officially the most pathetic champion of all time.





			
				[S-A-F];54066955 said:
			
		

> So is Rollins the weakest WWE champion of all times?



More than the Miz?   I am fine with either answer you give to this question.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2015)

Word is Hogan is being retconned out of WwE history and John Shena is being retconned into WWE history.

Can't wait for the DVD commentary of John Shen body slamming Andre the Giant !!!


----------



## kenshinhimura (Jul 28, 2015)

Was Cena getting his nose broken the reason for the outcome of the match , because otherwise the  result didn't make any sense.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 28, 2015)

Good point. I think Vince changed the match on the fly when he saw that Cena was looking too weak


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2015)

I've already Benoit'd Hogan in my mind, and Cena already barely registers to me, so I don't really have too much to add.

Drag, expand your borders or say 'Match of 2015 within WWE'.  I can't help ignore posts by you after about 7 words otherwise.

I'm giddy to watch Nights 3 and beyond, we already talk about Death Before Dishonor?  How ...liiithe was Mister Castle?  And Letha's entrance is always worth it.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 28, 2015)

Nikki's not going to be happy.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2015)

Racistmania is running wild, ^ (use bro)!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Nikki's not going to be happy.



Utterly disagree.  She can't break his nose any more now.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 28, 2015)

Rollins should lose the title in the main event of the Raw before Summerslam as punishment. No reason why Rollin's knee should be that close to that dude's face. Not even a Cena fan, but I would be pissed if I was him.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2015)

....implying Cena doesn't get hurt, doesn't hurt others, or his mug is his monkeymaker?  None of these are true, Sauce.  Why you acting like a bad fusion dance of WAD and GoG, lately?  I don't recall the jimminess in you.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Rollins should lose the title in the main event of the Raw before Summerslam as punishment. No reason why Rollin's knee should be that close to that dude's face. Not even a Cena fan, but I would be pissed if I was him.


Shits going to happen, you don't punish your main champion and strip him of the title because he accidentally fucked someone's nose up. Its pro wrestling.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> I've already Benoit'd Hogan in my mind, and Cena already barely registers to me, so I don't really have too much to add.
> 
> Drag, expand your borders or say 'Match of 2015 within WWE'.  I can't help ignore posts by you after about 7 words otherwise.
> 
> I'm giddy to watch Nights 3 and beyond, we already talk about Death Before Dishonor?  How ...liiithe was Mister Castle?  And Letha's entrance is always worth it.



How bout you open your mouth so i can put my nuts in it?


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2015)

hahahahahahahahha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Rollins should lose the title in the main event of the Raw before Summerslam as punishment. No reason why Rollin's knee should be that close to that dude's face. Not even a Cena fan, but I would be pissed if I was him.



Cena should have defended himself better.  Moved his head more to the side with his arms up.  Cena should not have more protection he isn't special.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> How bout you open your mouth so i can put my nuts in it?



aw jeezz.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Rollins should lose the title in the main event of the Raw before Summerslam as punishment. No reason why Rollin's knee should be that close to that dude's face. Not even a Cena fan, but I would be pissed if I was him.



You're  seriously  crossing into jimmy territory.

By your logic, Cena should be jobbing out for months after injuring Rock during both of their WM matches.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 28, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> You're  seriously  crossing into jimmy territory.
> 
> By your logic, Cena should be jobbing out for months after injuring Rock during both of their WM matches.



By my logic, I want Rollins to understand that pushing his knee through someone's nose is not okay. I know injuries happen but that shit was just reckless. The replay shows it all.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Not to mention that logic implies Cena shoulda caught flack for injuring Nexus members.  Damage happens, Sauce.  





WhatADrag said:


> How bout you  blah blah blah..



Nothing wrong with gay for pay, but deffo not a pedo and you are way too jimmy to have properly passed puberty yet.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> People that should have had a WWF title run:
> 
> Ricky Steamboat
> Ken Shamrock
> ...



Why Shamrock may I ask ? Decent wrestler but devoid of any charisma at all


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 28, 2015)

Yea, Shamrock wasn't a firecracker like Blackman.  He was more like a Lesnar sans Heyman.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 28, 2015)

Sauce said:


> By my logic, I want Rollins to understand that pushing his knee through someone's nose is not okay. I know injuries happen but that shit was just reckless.



So Ryberg should have been jobbing for months for being so reckless with Punk.

This isn't exactly ballet.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2015)

Shamrock was pretty hot going into the 96-98. He was more or less a prototypical version of Brock's gimmick today. He had a strong debut in the Hart vs. Austin match. Apparently, Bret did want to drop the title to him at one time, and there were plans for him to win it at least once but politicking by HHH and Michaels prevented that.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Not to mention that logic implies Cena shoulda caught flack for injuring Nexus members.  Damage happens, Sauce.
> 
> Nothing wrong with gay for pay, but deffo not a pedo and you are way too jimmy to have properly passed puberty yet.



aw man. did you have to go that hard tho?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Cromer (Jul 28, 2015)

...and there I thought Drag was outgrowing his jimminess. Consider me corrected.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Shamrock was pretty hot going into the 96-98. He was more or less a prototypical version of Brock's gimmick today. He had a strong debut in the Hart vs. Austin match. Apparently, Bret did want to drop the title to him at one time, and there were plans for him to win it at least once but politicking by HHH and Michaels prevented that.



I feel that if Shamrock won the title, he would have been the Roman Reigns to Austin's Daniel Bryan.

Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 28, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I feel that if Shamrock won the title, he would have been the Roman Reigns to Austin's Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Maybe that's just me though.



Nope if Shamrock had won people would have been glad that HBK had the title taken away from him.  People were pissed off with him and the Kliq business going on even back then.



> People that should have had a WWF title run:
> 
> Ricky Steamboat
> Ken Shamrock
> ...



Owen should have beaten Bret for the title too during his rivalry with him.  Especially during the steel cage match.  So add him to the list.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I feel that if Shamrock won the title, he would have been the Roman Reigns to Austin's Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Maybe that's just me though.



No, Shamrock was considered beyond the WWF at the time a legitimate fighter, the "Most Dangerous Man in the World" isn't something WWF thought up after all. He had a reputation in the fledgling MMA scene that extended to mainstream attention.


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 28, 2015)

Did Hogan really say that shit about The Rock?


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2015)

I seriously hope he didn't..

Like The Rock straight up looked up to him as a kid and even as an adult. Gave him so much props and even an iconic match-up. If Hogan turned around and said all that shit about him then man..


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 28, 2015)

That reeks of jealousy to me as somebody else said.The Rock was just so much better than him.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 28, 2015)

It's weird  because Hogan and Rock had great chemistry together and Hogan put Rock over clean at WM 18.

Funny thing is the original  plan was to be Austin/Hogan but neither one was willing to put the other over. So Rock took Austin's place.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)

Heard TNA/GFW happened 

is it true?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2015)

Is it wrong that I wouldn't mind this happening?


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2015)

What's your beef with Vince McMahon though? 

Tbh if Vince died would feel conflicted. I mean he would just be another person dying but I guess I would be 'thankful' of him to lead a company that brought me entertainment as a kid.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2015)

Flow said:


> What's your beef with Vince McMahon though?
> 
> Tbh if Vince died would feel conflicted. I mean he would just be another person dying but I guess I would be 'thankful' of him to lead a company that brought me entertainment as a kid.



He's not stepping down voluntarily, so there's only one way he's going! It's nothing personal.

Hey, he had a revolutionary mind once upon a time, but that time has come and gone.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 28, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Heard TNA/GFW happened
> 
> is it true?



Yeah Jarrett went to TNA to get all the talent for GFW. TNA won't be getting a renewed season contract with the network so its ending on TV after next month.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2015)

I hope Dixie doesn't figure into his plans.


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He's not stepping down voluntarily, so there's only one way he's going! It's nothing personal.
> 
> Hey, he had a revolutionary mind once upon a time, but that time has come and gone.



I can understand how you feel, but it's not exactly like Triple H and Stephanie know exactly what to do to a degree? Like Dean Ambrose definitely should had held the WHC by now. Or Antonio Cesaro..

You know, once Vince steps down everyone will be able to see if he was holding the company back or if he was the lesser of two evils. I doubt things will stay the same with him not managing the company anymore. 

On that note, I'd feel bad because I would legit be hoping Cena would get injured or something since I couldn't stand his character.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 28, 2015)

Stephanie would be a disaster I admit. I mean considering what she did to Smackdown after taking it from Heyman...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Is it wrong that I wouldn't mind this happening?



 No....and nothing against him either but unless he gets dimensia(which I hope he does not because that is even more terrible) then this is the only way he is stepping down.


----------



## EJ (Jul 28, 2015)

Plus there have been sources stating that Triple H gets really irritated when he reads comments about how he manages the business on the internet. 

I would like to think "Ok, this guy is in charge of a multi-millionare company. There is no way he would get petty enough to lash out at his workers or fans and instead understand to give the fans what they want and do what is profitable for the company"


Then I look at the CM Punk fiasco. The fact that CM Punk seemed to despise Triple H more than anyone in the company perplexed me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2015)

but FLOW Vince has stated he's not stepping down that he's never going to die so he'll always be in charged with the company.

Vince's ego will never accept retirement.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 28, 2015)

It be Vinces brain in a jar telling android cena he has to win at wm 87 against the upcoming talent.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He's not stepping down voluntarily, so there's only one way he's going! It's nothing personal.
> 
> Hey, he had a revolutionary mind once upon a time, but that time has come and gone.



Vince had good business sense and a great mind for marketing but that's  where it stops.

Vince just doesnt like wrestling period.

He said himself that WWE  is NOT a wrestling company.

Not to mention  trying move attention away from it from his big failures  of starting a bodybuilding federation and his own football league.


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2015)

Fuck me, Davey Richards is terrible.

Even Super Cena at his worst is better at selling than him. Tornado DDT's and superplexes as transitional moves


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 29, 2015)

drake with another diss to meek !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2015)

Ken Shamrock was actually legit the guy can actually fight and wrestle. He's a combination of Brock Lesnar plus Kurt Angle with a frame of Daniel Bryan. His monicker World's Most Dangerous Man suits him well.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2015)

ITT: people thinking Vince's death would somehow magically change most of WWE's policies. 

If anything, I'd rather him live to see the next era change.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 29, 2015)

Who's currently watching G1 day 7? Naito v Styles for the main event; I'm in a seminar though, can't watch.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't have a link. Perhaps I'll find these on dailymotion to watch.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 29, 2015)

Why not watch live on taima.tv?


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2015)

Because I likely am working when it airs. I work M-F 730 AM -430 PM EST


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 29, 2015)

Why are people trying so hard to bury the Hulkster? 

They now released a recording regarding a homophobic slur by Hogan lol


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

The latest episode of Tough Enough was a legit screwjob.


----------



## teddy (Jul 29, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Who's currently watching G1 day 7? Naito v Styles for the main event; I'm in a seminar though, can't watch.



You need to see ibushi/shibata

that's all i'm saying


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2015)

What are the must watch matches of G1 so far?


----------



## teddy (Jul 29, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> What are the must watch matches of G1 so far?



Day 1: styles/shibata, tanahashi, ibushi
Day 3: naito/shibata, tanahashi/tenzan
Day 4: okada/honma
Day 5: ibushi/styles, naito/tanahashi
Day 6: goto/honma
Day 7: shibata/ibushi _(best of the tourney so far imo_)

block b has been lacking like a mofo compared to block a, but i'd look out for the upcoming okada/ishii match. especially since they're tied at 6 points


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2015)

khris said:


> ITT: people thinking Vince's death would somehow magically change most of WWE's policies.
> 
> If anything, I'd rather him live to see the next era change.



 You mean the same generation he says does not try to grab the brass rings? This one? The one full of pusses?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2015)

ted. said:


> Day 1: styles/shibata, tanahashi, ibushi
> Day 3: naito/shibata, tanahashi/tenzan
> Day 4: okada/honma
> Day 5: ibushi/styles, naito/tanahashi
> ...



How are Nakamura and Elgin looking?


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Nakamura is out for now with an elbow injury.  Really cocks up those predictions, eh Jove?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2015)

They usually take a wrestler out of the tournament altogether if they're injured. Which tells me Nakamura was supposed to win his block, he still might of course. 

As for Elgin, he's over with the japanese crowd, every gaijin hoss is  but he is working hard.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 29, 2015)

Every gaijin?  How over is Gallows?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2015)

Superman said:


> You mean the same generation he says does not try to grab the brass rings? This one? The one full of pusses?



Why would Steph and Paul be any different? At least Vince is proven to work.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2015)

Holy fucking shit at those TNA spoilers.


----------



## Vice (Jul 29, 2015)

khris said:


> Why would Steph and Paul be any different? At least Vince is proven to work.



Look at NXT, HHH's baby.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2015)

Tomasso Ciampa in TNA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2015)

Vice said:


> Look at NXT, HHH's baby.



NXT is just that. A passion project. There's absolutely no implication that Trips would apply the same philosophy in the main stage.


----------



## EJ (Jul 29, 2015)

NXT is not "HHH's baby". It's been stated he takes a lot of credit that isn't due to him


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Tomasso Ciampa in TNA



Eric Young's new finisher:

[YOUTUBE]dqvW0PMpmMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2015)

Teddy, you watching ultima Lucha next week?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2015)

Chris Masters and Justin Gabriel leading the GFW invasion


----------



## Ulti (Jul 29, 2015)

Davey Richards being overworked despite still recovering from a concussion


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 29, 2015)

> Monday's episode of WWE RAW, featuring a night of "first-ever" matches, drew 3.671 million viewers. This is down 3.5% from last week's 3.805 million viewers.
> 
> For this week's show, the first hour drew 3.421 million viewers, the second hour drew 3.754 million viewers and the final hour drew 3.839 million viewers.



So Cena still draws, and get ready for him to tie Naitch record.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 29, 2015)

Cena vs. Babygurl happening at WM32.  

Once in a lifetime: Samoa strikes back.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> So Cena still draws.



And  it also shows the part timers draw more than Cena does.

The Brock/Taker brawl got a 4.1-4.2 last week.


----------



## Vice (Jul 29, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> and get ready for him to tie Naitch record.



If it makes you feel any better, that was going to happen either way.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2015)

Vice said:


> If it makes you feel any better, that was going to happen either way.



Pretty much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

so Smackdown has Owens and Rollins vs Cesaro and Dean for the main event 

tempted to watch due to Owens vs Dean but.......I want to also not watch and give up my addiction on the E


----------



## Sauce (Jul 29, 2015)

Smackdown is starting to put on better matches than Raw. Might have to start watching it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Smackdown is starting to put on better matches than Raw. Might have to start watching it.



do you want me to spoil the ending of the match?


----------



## teddy (Jul 29, 2015)

Ulti said:


> Teddy, you watching ultima Lucha next week?



Ofc. watching it has been on the agenda since the concept was announced months ago


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 29, 2015)

Since I got interested in wrestling again,I was always wondering why the fuck guys like Sheamus and Del Rio were given more world title reigns than guys like Eddie Guerrero and Benoit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Since I got interested in wrestling again,I was always wondering why the fuck guys like Sheamus and Del Rio were given more world title reigns than guys like Eddie Guerrero and Benoit.



Eddie was supposed to win the World Heavyweight title from Batista on smackdown before he died.


Benoit I have no idea.


Del Rio was to market the Mexican fanbase and Sheamus cause he had the body that Vince loves.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

ted. said:


> Ofc. watching it has been on the agenda since the concept was announced months ago



Teeeeeeed........link me Naito vs AJ


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2015)

The World Heavyweight Title wasn't as mid-card'ish as it became down the line. There's sort of the WWE revisionist history of how coveted the belt was considering it was the number 1 for about 3 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Man wish they didn't retire that golden belt. I still think it would be beneficial to have it .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

A belt's look adds to its prestige in wrestling at least. Not the sole factor obviously.

The current WWE one is ugly. Even Austin said that, in the kindest way he could of course...


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 29, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eddie was supposed to win the World Heavyweight title from Batista on smackdown before he died.
> 
> 
> Benoit I have no idea.
> ...



Well the WHC turned to shit after those 2 boring ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).That's sad because the WHC was the coolest championship.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2015)

It has literally been 10 years since the WWE belt looked appropriate.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 29, 2015)

I always wanted to know why Jericho went over on Rock/Austin on the same night. Any shenanigans backstage or Vince just wanted to push Jericho?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2015)

Well the other part is that the big gold belt wasn't made in WWE. I don't think Vince out of his way to destroy its credibility considering the fact it really was equal but whatever. 

I 100% think that having both belts added to the prestige of being the sole champion. With all of the stupid shit they micromanage you would think that the two belt look would do better with focus groups on promo stuff.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 29, 2015)

RIP Meek Mill. Damn, sad to see that man go so young.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

Huh? What are you talking about?


----------



## Dellinger (Jul 29, 2015)

When was the gold belt the top championship in WWE?During the Undertaker/Batista/Edge runs?


----------



## EJ (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Huh? What are you talking about?



Drake sent out a diss track on dude. I tried to find a video, but a lot of them have been removed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 29, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> When was the gold belt the top championship in WWE?During the Undertaker/Batista/Edge runs?



During the reign of terror mostly, so 02-05 with some stints in the later years. The case for it being the top belt or equal to the WWE championship is there though when you look at the brand designation and how the World Heavyweight title started closing out more shows.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2015)

Flow said:


> Drake sent out a diss track on dude. I tried to find a video, but a lot of them have been removed.



You know, that's starting to piss me off nowadays. Not videos getting removed but pieces of shit using the title to draw people to their comments. Someone needs to go around breaking fools webcams and microphones.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Well the WHC turned to shit after those 2 boring ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).That's sad because the WHC was the coolest championship.



They also wanted to retire the belt. 



Gunners said:


> It has literally been 10 years since the WWE belt looked appropriate.



Yep. The current one looks so dead and lifeless.



Sauce said:


> I always wanted to know why Jericho went over on Rock/Austin on the same night. Any shenanigans backstage or Vince just wanted to push Jericho?



probably Vince wanting to push Jericho most likely.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2015)

It is also obnoxious.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2015)

I mean, the globe has been replaced with the company's logo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

I miss the Attitude era belt. Was so beautiful.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

A world title belt needs to have the globe, the gold, and the eagle.

Also, I would love if they retired that ugly-ass Divas' Championship...

I am not too fond of the Tag Team titles either to be honest. I actually like TNA's Tag Team title belt designs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

also Owens eats the pin in the tag match.


dat elevation


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

LOOK HOW MUCH GOOD THAT FEUD WITH CENA IS DOING HIM

U CANT C ME


----------



## Cromer (Jul 29, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I always wanted to know why Jericho went over on Rock/Austin on the same night. Any shenanigans backstage or Vince just wanted to push Jericho?



Jericho was a transitional champ for another man. Who, you ask?




Kyuubi Naruto said:


> RIP Meek Mill. Damn, sad to see that man go so young.


Who is he, and what happened to him?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

It's one of those things Seto that at this point nothing can be done.

best thing to do is no sell it


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

Jericho didn't even like his first wwe championship run. He shared quite a depressing story about how after he won it, he wanted to celebrate a bit, but all the restaurants were closed except a dominoes. Yet he had trouble getting to his hotel I believe. Celebrated his first win with cold, dominoes pizza. Unlike Austin or Rock, he didn't have his own bus either.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't see anything wrong with the butterfly belt. Keep it. Change the ugly-ass Tag-team titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the butterfly belt. Keep it. Change the ugly-ass Tag-team titles.



The butterfly belt makes it so stupid and girly. Why not have  a belt that takes the women's division a bit more serious?


Plus if they can just drop the bellas from competition and put them in the back with Vince and Dunn that would be great


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

Sauce said:


> *I don't see anything wrong with the butterfly belt. *Keep it. Change the ugly-ass Tag-team titles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Sauce has changed his gimmick thanks to Nikki Cena.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2015)

The divas title is a joke in appearance and name. If they are wrestling, I would like to respect them as athletes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Gunners said:


> The divas title is a joke in appearance and name. If they are wrestling, I would like to respect them as athletes.



Fucking this. I get they are somewhat hot but I want to see them as wrasslers
not pretty models.


That's why Paige going to Total Divas made me sad. I felt she sold out and her wrestling and gimmick showed


----------



## Cromer (Jul 29, 2015)

...Sauce is working me so hard, I just know it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Sauce is coming into his own as a heel.

So proud 



Man though I feel bad for KO fans. As a Dean Ambrose fan it's fucking rough right now


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

You know it's ridiculous to have anyone winning a title more than 8-9 times to me. It's like a telltale sign of it being passed around far too much, or it going back to the same person too often. Even with Tanahashi and the NJPW I think it's at this limit. 7 times is a lot. 

John Cena should not be winning the title 13 fucking times.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Dean's acting in the trailer was fucking awesome though 

even if it is a shitty add on trailer


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know it's ridiculous to have anyone winning a title more than 8-9 times to me. It's like a telltale sign of it being passed around far too much, or it going back to the same person too often. Even with Tanahashi and the NJPW I think it's at this limit. 7 times is a lot.
> 
> John Cena should not be winning the title 13 fucking times.



So Ric flair winning it that many times is ridiculous?


What about HHH? 

well ignore HHH you know he's trying to force himself on everyone of how 'legendary' he was


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

NWA title 9 times, WCW WHC 8 times, WCW IWHC 2 times. 

Considering the muddled history of these three, and how he actually won them more times than officially recorded, yeah!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

I see. I just wanted to know if it was just Cena or if it's for anyone overall you felt that way.


Yeah guess it is a crazy amount.


----------



## Vice (Jul 29, 2015)

Well, to me, it's not like football or basketball where they can't lose a title. Having 10 reigns means you've more than likely lost it 9 times at the same time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2015)

Triple H, Orton and Cena getting excessive title reigns because the company didn't attempt to build anyone else up between 2006-2010.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

5-6 times is optimum for me. I would favor 3 long reigns as opposed to 6 short ones though.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2015)

I think Flair and NWA were butting heads with each other back in the 80's so thats part of the reason he's  only recognized for 16 of them.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know it's ridiculous to have anyone winning a title more than 8-9 times to me. It's like a telltale sign of it being passed around far too much, or it going back to the same person too often. Even with Tanahashi and the NJPW I think it's at this limit. 7 times is a lot.
> 
> John Cena should not be winning the title 13 fucking times.



It diminishes the prestige of the belt and the matches it is involved in. When someone wins the belt, you want to have the feeling that each defence matters because they may not hold the belt again.


----------



## Vice (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> 5-6 times is optimum for me. I would favor 3 long reigns as opposed to 6 short ones.



Yeah, I think 5-6 times is as close to the perfect number as can get as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> 5-6 times is optimum for me. I would favor 3 long reigns as opposed to 6 short ones though.



So basically Austin's the only one who's managed to have a good amount.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

Bret Hart (5), Shawn Michaels (3) , Randy Savage (2), Mick Foley (3) , CM Punk (2)?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2015)

[S-A-F];54076985 said:
			
		

> Triple H, Orton and Cena getting excessive title reigns because the company didn't attempt to build anyone else up between 2006-2010.



This is main reason why the number of reigns doesn't  mean shit when belts have no credibility not mention half assed booking.

And of course only Sauce likes that Barbie accessory called the Diva title.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bret Hart, Shawn Michaels, Randy Savage, Mick Foley, CM Punk?



just checked that Bret's a five time WWE champ and two time WCW champ so he's a seven time world champ


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> just checked that Bret's a five time WWE champ and two time WCW champ so he's a seven time world champ



That's two different promotions!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That's two different promotions!



but then aren't you including all the promotions for Ric?


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Bret Hart (5), Shawn Michaels (3) , Randy Savage (2), Mick Foley (3) , CM Punk (2)?



Michaels  is a 4 time champ.
Punk is a five time champ.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 29, 2015)

Flair is actually like a 25-time world champion.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but then aren't you including all the promotions for Ric?



....

You know the WCW started as part of the NWA, right? It was NWA-WCW well into the 90s...That's what I was talking about its muddled history. The WCW title/NWA title have a complicated history as there was a time where they were one in the same. Even separately, 8 times in the WCW and 9 times in the NWA is a lot. Once again, he won the NWA titles more than officially recorded as well.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ....
> 
> You know the WCW started as part of the NWA, right? It was NWA-WCW well into the 90s...That's what I was talking about its muddled history. The WCW title/NWA title have a complicated history as there was a time where they were one in the same. Even separately, 8 times in the WCW and 9 times in the NWA is a lot.



Ok I see what you're getting at. My bad


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Michaels  is a 4 time champ.
> Punk is a five time champ.



OK, well I wonder where the WHC title reigns figure into the WWE title reigns now that the belt is retired.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> OK, well I wonder where the WHC title reigns figure into the WWE title reigns now that the belt is retired.



Still counts according  to WWE.com and Wikipedia.
Case in point
Cena,Nose,Danielson,Ziggler,Sheamus,Big Show,Kane,Taker,Orton, etc.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 29, 2015)

OK, yeah so Cena and Orton in particular definitely have had more than enough world title reigns. I think Punk would've been fine at five times had he main-evented Wrestlemania as he should have. He did express a desire to move to part-time after that and eventually retire. I don't think his career would have been as long as people liked, even if he didn't have that falling out. Same with Randy Savage, if some stories are to be believed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 29, 2015)

I always wondered  if WWE would recognize NWA/TNA world title reigns before NWA split from TNA.

Christian,R-Truth,Rhyno,Sting are the ones I think of.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

LAYLA NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Azeruth (Jul 29, 2015)

Had Layla even been appearing at all lately?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

Azeruth said:


> Had Layla even been appearing at all lately?



 No she hasn't. I just thought she was doing other projects but now she's announced she's retiring from wrasslin


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2015)

I saw a thread on wrasslin forums last week asking where Layla went. Guess this was coming sooner or later. She's 38 now too so they ain't gonna use her.


----------



## Ae (Jul 29, 2015)

Layla's 38, who cares?


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2015)

I don't but you know how wwe is about divas and their age.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 29, 2015)

All of a sudden NXT has seven tag teams, and I don't dislike any of them.



Also, my G1 table is fucking done. I got 1 out of 5 today.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 29, 2015)

I was 2 for 5 today.


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 29, 2015)

I hope tough enough fans are happy for their shitty final product. Maybe Josh has potential but the rest of the cast....? Yeah  good luck with finding a champ in  that haystack. 

Patrick will be main-eventing in the near future while the other scrubs from his season getting them deavors will be the sweetest revenge I can think of. The cream(in this case chocolate) will always rise to the top.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 29, 2015)

Mickie's last TNA match is happening now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 29, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I hope tough enough fans are happy for their shitty final product. Maybe Josh has potential but the rest of the cast....? Yeah  good luck with finding a champ in  that haystack.
> 
> Patrick will be main-eventing in the near future while the other scrubs from his season getting them deavors will be the sweetest revenge I can think of. The cream(in this case chocolate) will always rise to the top.



yeah the girls also seem like everything they are trying not to have in the divas division I thought.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2015)

[S-A-F];54077300 said:
			
		

> I saw a thread on wrasslin forums last week asking where Layla went. Guess this was coming sooner or later. She's 38 now too so they ain't gonna use her.



Really? I actually didn't know this


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

That Dana Brooke chick is poppin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 30, 2015)

Did you guys noticed that being an NXT champ means jackshit especially when you are transferred to the main roster?? 

Just look at all the prevoous NXT champs, theyre all jobbing to the main guys in Raw


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2015)

Man still haven't been added to the 18+ group.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Did you guys noticed that being an NXT champ means jackshit especially when you are transferred to the main roster??
> 
> Just look at all the prevoous NXT champs, theyre all jobbing to the main guys in Raw



Yeah...it's like there's almost an active attempt to undermine NXT or something.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Man still haven't been added to the 18+ group.



Did you contact the mods of the group like I told you to?



Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah...it's like there's almost an active attempt to undermine NXT or something.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2015)

[S-A-F];54080054 said:
			
		

> Did you contact the mods of the group like I told you to?



I did and the person I messaged didn't answer. But I reread the thread about joining the group says it usually takes 3 to 5 days. Hope I didn't ruin my chance.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> I did and the person I messaged didn't answer. But I reread the thread about joining the group says it usually takes 3 to 5 days. Hope I didn't ruin my chance.


oh yeah you just gotta be patient then. like i said the main active hentai thread anyway is the naruto one and the convo thread.  place ain't what it once was.



WhatADrag said:


> *Spoiler*: __



 all these summer feuds. So wait wutang clan wants Hogan's head?


----------



## Ulti (Jul 30, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


>



this shit would pop the biggest buyrate ever


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 30, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


>



Hogan goes over with help from John Cena who takes down all 7 members of the wu, because he's John Cena.

Drake goes over with help from creative

Lil Wayne retains with help from Juvie. Young thug looks legit

Ghostface goes over via submission


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cJ1XojqBPws[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2015)

_We noted earlier this week via PWInsider that despite expectations, WWE does not currently have plans to use Sting at the August 23rd SummerSlam pay-per-view. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter confirms these reports.

The original idea was to introduce Sting as a surprise about a week or two out from the show, likely as the mystery third partner in Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. The Wyatt Family. Sting was told a while back that he would be on the show in a six-man tag match and he was even mentioned in a SummerSlam TV commercial that WWE had cut more than a week ago.

Sting, 56, had reportedly gotten himself into "ridiculously good shape" for his age. At one point recently, Sting was informed that plans had changed and they would not be using him on the show.

No word yet on what this means for the six-man match with Reigns, Ambrose and The Wyatts but all elements of the original angle are still in place. WWE had the idea that Sting and Ambrose teaming with Reigns would maybe get a good reaction for Reigns in New York City, which is going to be a tough crowd for him._

Of course it's all about getting BABYGURL over.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2015)

> 'You know that God gave you this vibe and this, this, energy that you and I are going to live forever, bro. I just hope we don't come back as a couple. I don't want to say it, blizz-ack gizz-uys, you know what I'm saying?'





First time I have seen racism on a spiritual level.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> _We noted earlier this week via PWInsider that despite expectations, WWE does not currently have plans to use Sting at the August 23rd SummerSlam pay-per-view. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter confirms these reports.
> 
> The original idea was to introduce Sting as a surprise about a week or two out from the show, likely as the mystery third partner in Roman Reigns and Dean Ambrose vs. The Wyatt Family. Sting was told a while back that he would be on the show in a six-man tag match and he was even mentioned in a SummerSlam TV commercial that WWE had cut more than a week ago.
> 
> ...



And this is why Sting didn't want to fuck with wwe until now.



Gunners said:


> First time I have seen racism on a spiritual level.



what da fucc??


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

Sting is dead, yo.  The action figure is no longer mint.  Just.  Like.  Samoa Joe.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

Action Bronson would get murked by Ghostface. I saw Ghosts's video on Worldstar and


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jul 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> *OK, yeah so Cena and Orton in particular definitely have had more than enough world title reigns.* I think Punk would've been fine at five times had he main-evented Wrestlemania as he should have. He did express a desire to move to part-time after that and eventually retire. I don't think his career would have been as long as people liked, even if he didn't have that falling out. Same with Randy Savage, if some stories are to be believed.


you know they're going to get more though. By the time the both of them retire, they might end up having a combined 35 -40 heavyweight title reigns between them


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

I love NXT man but I want to see some matches that aren't predictable as fuck. When I see jobber entrances I just, sigh.

Edit: Nevermind, this was truly unpredictable. WTF are they doing to SAWFT. A loss to a jobber team?
What's the master plan behind this? Blake and Murphy are boring as fuck. Bliss cant carry those two alone. 

Andd here weeeee gooo with Dana Brook. The totallll package. 

Corbin is like the skinny version of Roman Reigns and he's squashing people left and right. I don't see the appeal.


----------



## teddy (Jul 30, 2015)

> I’m the living proof that the WWE Universe wants to see *wrestling*.



tread lightly


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2015)

So apparently, the WWE is giving up on Lana.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

Already? lol



ted. said:


> tread lightly


This why Vince ain't pushing Cesaro.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> So apparently, the WWE is giving up on Lana.



She shouldnt have turned face in first place.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2015)

Well that's the writers' fault! Then that awful angle with Ziggler, it was supposed to get her over but instead it just makes her and Ziggler look like heels.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah...it's like there's almost an active attempt to undermine NXT or something.



Well Vince hates how NXT chants were ruining his Raws and Smackdowns so he's going to go full burial on the NXT wrestlers


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

> WZ has learned that John Cena had emergency surgery on Tuesday after suffering a broken nose on Monday Night RAW.
> 
> The goal of the surgery was to correct some breathing issues. In addition to that surgery, there is talk that some reconstructive surgery to the nose needs to be done and medical advice is for the top WWE star to miss several weeks of in-ring action. But one source talking about his toughness and in regards to the recommended time of rest to let his nose heal said, “It’s John Cena, you never know.”



Fucking Rollins


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

I want that Lana body series video. She looks amazing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Fucking Rollins



Rollins gonna get that Vince shovel soon


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Fucking Rollins


Time to give Rollins a new opponent for SS.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 30, 2015)

I wouldnt be surprised if Vince replaces Cena with Orton(the options are very limited tbh).


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

I'll be surprised if Rollins retains after SS. It's been an okay run. But, let's give someone else a try.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 30, 2015)

Someone else like who?  Orton?  Because we both know a new guy isn't getting it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2015)

Can't have more stars becoming bigger than the brand after all.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well that's the writers' fault! Then that awful angle with Ziggler, it was supposed to get her over but instead it just makes her and Ziggler look like heels.



Yeah this lame storyline ruined her. Should have just kept her with Rusev, real talk.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

Should have never taken her away from Rusev.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 30, 2015)

The NTR angle only helped Summer Rae to get over and also Rusev re-inventing himself.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2015)

The whole point of this was Vince legit trying to break up Lana and Rusev in real life.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2015)

It reminds me of one story involving Val Venis, Terri and Goldust.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 30, 2015)

I agree with you Peru. Summer benefits from all this, big-time. Shit is going to basically reboot her wrestling career.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2015)

Gunners said:


> It reminds me of one story involving Val Venis, Terri and Goldust.



Kevin Sullivan and Nancy Benoit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> The whole point of this was Vince legit trying to break up Lana and Rusev in real life.



and it didn't work


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2015)

WWE hasn't died yet?


----------



## WhatADrag (Jul 30, 2015)

WWE was thinking about giving Brock the gay gimmick until Billy and Chuck hit their minds...


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

My cousin told me about that. I'm wondering why the fuck they thought having Brock pretend to be gay would get over with the gay community? Especially once they would eventually find out he was a fake?



Gunners said:


> It reminds me of one story involving Val Venis, Terri and Goldust.



I remember it ruining Goldust too.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2015)

Perhaps from the same place of Vince's insistence on doing an i*c*st angle with Stephanie...that guy has a warped mind it seems.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 30, 2015)

They had a real gay wrestler on their roster at the time and instead of using him they humilated him for being openly gay.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Kevin Sullivan and Nancy Benoit.



Urgh, you have people think Kevin dusted the family off. 



> Perhaps from the same place of Vince's insistence on doing an i*c*st angle with Stephanie...that guy has a warped mind it seems.


He should have felt dirty just thinking about that.


----------



## EJ (Jul 30, 2015)

Didn't Vince do scenes where he acted like he was going to pour animal dung all over his daughter and instead do it on Trish Stratus?

I remember when Linda was running for office, her counter had showed everyone the video of Vince Mcmahon making Trish Stratus get on her knees and bark like a dog. WWE removed all those videos.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2015)

Vince has also been recorded on video admitting that he has had sex with other women and even female talent on the road, in the presence of his wife. Not exactly the FAMILY VALUES type of platform Linda McMahon can run on as a Republican candidate.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 30, 2015)

Lol, the only thing I remember from one of Linda McMahon was the concession speech in which it look like Vince was about to break down and cry.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 30, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, the only thing I remember from one of Linda McMahon was the concession speech in which it look like Vince was about to break down and cry.



costed him millions of dollars but again he kinda deserves that for being a prick to his wife


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> costed him millions of dollars but again he kinda deserves that for being a prick to his wife



Word is Vince blew 100 million for both of Linda's  failed Senate races.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Word is Vince blew 100 million for both of Linda's  failed Senate races.




Costing Vince money was the way she knew would hurt Vince  and probably ran to spite him .


----------



## Gunners (Jul 30, 2015)

Kinda sad when you consider the fact that he has some wrestlers on a garbage salary.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 30, 2015)

He's fortunate to have stayed afloat the way he has.


----------



## Sauce (Jul 31, 2015)

Watching Tough Enough and knew WWE would cut Hogan out without much of an explanation. Glad to know that they're still predictable.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Watching Tough Enough and knew WWE would cut *Hogan* out without much of an explanation. Glad to know that they're still predictable.



 Who                 ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

he means Vacant , Superman


----------



## Ulti (Jul 31, 2015)

These guys are the tag team wwe needs, i see a lot of charlie haas and shelton benjamin here. And they teamed up because they respect each others ability, that's all you need.


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

I miss Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Sauce (Jul 31, 2015)

Yeah, I like that team, Vaundevillains, and SAWFT.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2015)

ae said:


> I miss Alberto Del Rio



No you don't.  At best, you miss Ricardo Rodriguez.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he means Vacant , Superman



 Oh I was about to say. Never Heard Of Hulk Hogan. He one of those international guys ya keep talking about.



Ulti said:


> These guys are the tag team wwe needs, i see a lot of charlie haas and shelton benjamin here. And they teamed up because they respect each others ability, that's all you need.



 I was going to go the negative route here, but I will say 6es. I just hope they do them right.



Agmaster said:


> No you don't.  At best, you miss Ricardo Rodriguez.



 The only memorable thing about him in wwe.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2015)

Lucha Underground season finale next week.


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2015)

Hype


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2015)

Davey Richards and Angelina Love have announced that Love is pregnant with the couple's first child


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2015)

Got my tickets for PWG Battle of LA Night Two.

Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr


----------



## Ulti (Jul 31, 2015)

I kinda miss Del Rio. He was a great hand in the ring and put on some solid matches.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Davey Richards and Angelina Love have announced that Love is pregnant with the couple's first child



His baby no sells the umbilical cord being cut and kicks the mid-wife's head in.

Davey is proud, he then no sells emotion and kicks the doctor's head in.

#AmericanStrongStyle


----------



## EJ (Jul 31, 2015)

Nah, Del Rio pretty much sucked.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Vince has also been recorded on video admitting that he has had sex with other women and *even female talent on the road, in the presence of his wife.* Not exactly the FAMILY VALUES type of platform Linda McMahon can run on as a Republican candidate.



Living the character, not too far off from his angle with Trish and Linda at WM17.


----------



## EJ (Jul 31, 2015)

> Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson is speaking out about Hulk Hogan’s racist rant.
> 
> At HBO’s Television Critics Association’s press tour in Beverly Hills on Thursday, Johnson was touting his dramedy series Ballers, which was recently renewed for a second season. A critic asked about Hogan, who was dumped by the WWE earlier this week after a recording surfaced of the wrestling legend using racist language.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2015)

I mean, Rock Beat WWE.  He beat Hogan, he beat Austin, he beay HBK, he b eat Cena, and fans still Respect him.  Why would Rock sully jack shit by actually caring about these salty good ol' boys?


----------



## EJ (Jul 31, 2015)

What pisses me off is it's a lot of people saying shit like "We all have talked shit in my life"

I don't go around saying shit like "Fucking crackers. I don't like them" When I'm talking with someone close to me. Rock really didn't defend Hogan but that coment.."We all have talked trash before"..please man. There is a rumor the dude called you a Sambo.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't know, I have talked shit before about other races in the privacy of my own home and know many others who have as well. You might just be in the minority, Flow.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 31, 2015)

RIP Hotrod.


----------



## Cromer (Jul 31, 2015)

Damn, son. Seems like only a week ago he was spitting fire and brimstone at PodcastOne and Stone Cold. Then this.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 31, 2015)

A flame flickers violently before dying out.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 31, 2015)

Piper was one of the best heels in the history of the sport.

Huge loss.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 31, 2015)

Rip Hot Rod ;_;7


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2015)

We Lost one of the best Mic workers the business will ever see.

RIP Roddy  Piper. 

I'm  pretty sure Ronda Rousey will dedicate her win tomorrow  to the Hot Rod.

Her and CM Punk are huge piper fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

RIP ROWDY


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

[S-A-F];54091308 said:
			
		

> I don't know, I have talked shit before about other races in the privacy of my own home (



 

I knew it you hate me cause I'm a beaner


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I knew it you hate me cause I'm a beaner



Most of my friends are hispanic. It was mainly about white people and my fellow brothas.  

Damn! Piper is gone too?! wrestlers just dropping like flies. A few months ago it was Dusty, now Piper.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2015)

Damnit.

RIP Hot Rod.


----------



## EJ (Jul 31, 2015)

[S-A-F];54091308 said:
			
		

> I don't know, I have talked shit before about other races in the privacy of my own home and know many others who have as well. You might just be in the minority, Flow.



Yes, not excusing what you said but how old were you exactly? And do you still do it?


And on that note

RIP.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

[S-A-F];54091839 said:
			
		

> Most of my friends are hispanic. It was mainly about white people and my fellow brothas.



I like having all types of races friends cause then it's a fun time discussing stereotypical food we like or don't like 




Jove change the thread in honor of Rowdy Rowdy Piper


the first to drop pipebombs before CM Punk .


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2015)

@FightOwensFight
One of the most mesmerizing and inspiring people I ever met in wrestling?
RIP Mr. Piper. And thank you for this? 

If this feud happened.

My body would not handle it.


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2015)

Flow said:


> Yes, not excusing what you said but how old were you exactly? And do you still do it?
> 
> 
> And on that note
> ...



It was probably a few months ago when I was going on about the white cops killing the black guy for selling cigs on a corner. I don't normally just lash out on other races but when my anger issues get out of control. Then again its not just race, I'll get pretty shitty about anyone and anything.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I like having all types of races friends cause then it's a fun time discussing stereotypical food we like or don't like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't make it a quota to make friends with people from different races. lol


----------



## Kuya (Jul 31, 2015)

Piper


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2015)

Noooooooooo. Piper.

First Dusty and now Piper. Sucky year. 

RIP


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm not ready for another tribute


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

[S-A-F];54091886 said:
			
		

> I don't make it a quota to make friends with people from different races. lol



I don't either but I also do get offended when people only assume african americans like chicken and watermelon.

Fuck that noise I love chicken and watermelon there's no exclusion to that delicious food


----------



## teddy (Jul 31, 2015)

OK 2015 I get it!


You hate us! Now stop!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0VGD01VrjI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-y8XiiTpm2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Jul 31, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't either but I also do get offended when people only assume african americans like chicken and watermelon.
> 
> Fuck that noise I love chicken and watermelon there's no exclusion to that delicious food



I don't really care for watermelon but I do love me some grape juice to go with my fried chicken.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh God


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

I gotta ask, did Rowdy ever get to win the WWF title?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

[S-A-F];54091990 said:
			
		

> I don't really care for watermelon but I do love me some grape juice to go with my fried chicken.



as Dave chappelle once said, WHAT THE FUCK IS JUICE?


----------



## Sauce (Jul 31, 2015)

RIP Piper.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> as Dave chappelle once said, WHAT THE FUCK IS JUICE?



Every woman's dream and every man's nightmare.


Dean Ambrose said:


> I gotta ask, did Rowdy ever get to win the WWF title?



Nope. Flair and Hogan politicked hard against him.


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

khris said:


> Oh God



There goes the tear train


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Every woman's dream and every man's nightmare.
> 
> 
> Nope. Flair and Hogan politicked hard against him.






Hogan deserves the burial he got then 


Flair on the other hand is disappointing to know 



Rowdy you're always gonna be  a top champ in my eyes you crazy genius.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2015)

How do you think Flair became a 25 time champ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> How do you think Flair became a 25 time champ?



By wheelin and dealing ?

Dammit I should have seen that, he was flaunting it


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Dammit I should have seen that, he was flaunting it



Where  do you think HBK and Nose learned the politicking game from?

Both of them are huge Flair marks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

Now that reality has set in Flair's a jerk to me now


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 31, 2015)

RIP Rowdy Roddy Piper. You always changed the questions when we knew the answers.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

you know what I noticed? This is the second time Austin's had some beef with someone who then ended up dying


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jul 31, 2015)

Hope WWE gives him a tribute video on Monday RIP Piper


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

They will. WWE does always give love to the wrestlers that helped the company.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jul 31, 2015)

In less than two months, we've lost two guys you could legitimately argue were the two best mic work wrestlers ever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm very sadden to read about Rowdy Piper's death.    Man, he's going to be missed.  Hoping this coming Monday Vince gives the guy a very nice tribute.


----------



## Vice (Jul 31, 2015)

Dammit. Rest in peace, Hot Rod. You will be missed brother.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 31, 2015)

What a terrible loss. Rowdy Roddy Piper was huge to me, speaking as a wrasslin' loving southern 80s kid lol.

His rivalry with Hogan is one the earliest memories I have of that time in my childhood.

RIP Rowdy One


----------



## The Juice Man (Jul 31, 2015)

@Ronda Rousey
Thank you for the name.... And so much more.... Will do it justice and do you proud tomorrow.... This? 

Rousey's gonna whoop ass Saturday for the Hot Rod.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> @Ronda Rousey
> Thank you for the name.... And so much more.... Will do it justice and do you proud tomorrow.... This?
> 
> Rousey's gonna whoop ass Saturday for the Hot Rod.



Damn the other girl is going to get rekted


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2015)

RIP Hot Rod


----------



## Ae (Jul 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nGHVbdW3toA[/YOUTUBE]

This was so good


----------



## Gunners (Aug 1, 2015)

Flow said:


> What pisses me off is it's a lot of people saying shit like "We all have talked shit in my life"
> 
> I don't go around saying shit like "Fucking crackers. I don't like them" When I'm talking with someone close to me. Rock really didn't defend Hogan but that coment.."We all have talked trash before"..please man. There is a rumor the dude called you a Sambo.


I don't think it is an easy position to be in. It is easier to condemn certain behaviour when you're not famous because you have the benefit of not having people go through your life with a fine tooth comb. 

Famous people are under a greater amount of scrutiny so it is in their best interest to acknowledge typical flaws rather than pretend they're not guilty of similar offences.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> How do you think Flair became a 25 time champ?



shh don't say that, if the WWE acknowledge the other 9 suddenly that will mean a lot more Cena titles.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 1, 2015)

What the fuck, I dropped in here to see what the haps was, read the thread title and find out that Piper's dead.

The fuck?? Wasn't they guy was just on an interview other day!?

Man.... 2015 has been a pretty loss-heavy year in the world of wrestling. 

EDIT*
*HE WAS ONLY 61? FUUUUCK!*


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 1, 2015)

It's  the dark part of the wrestling business.

Drug use and long careers on the road just destroy their bodies.

Hell, we lost when Eddie was in his late 30's because of his past demons.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 1, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> It's  the dark part of the wrestling business.
> 
> Drug use and long careers on the road just destroy their bodies.
> 
> Hell, we lost when Eddie was in his late 30's because of his past demons.



I wouldn't be surprised that his old cancer issues also crept up on him.  Even when you beat it your body still can have issues that can shorten your life span by quite a bit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2015)

Flair said Piper was the hardest partier he's ever hung with. Even harder than Flair himself. I'm sure that did Piper no favors.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 1, 2015)

Rousey fight yet?  Felt like seeing her as sort of a pseudo tribute.  But yeah, you don't get to be so grizzled and charismatic as the old guard without going through some shit.  Events like this really make me wonder how Hogan and Flair are still standing.  They gotta be doing something right.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2015)

Ted where's the Nukimura vs AJ match at?


----------



## teddy (Aug 2, 2015)

Hasn't happened


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2015)

Gah that's the match the world needs 


Would make Mayweather vs Pacquio seem like shit


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2015)

Well Mayweather/Pacquio was shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2015)

[S-A-F];54099622 said:
			
		

> Well Mayweather/Pacquio was shit.



So true 


I wasted a Saturday joining the hype 



but the Spurs vs Clippers made up for it


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 2, 2015)

Rousey knocked that tranny the fuck out. 

That KO was for the Hot Rod.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2015)

Hot Rod would be laughing at Bethe and celebrating with Rousey if he were alive


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tHn5XL0KT20[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 2, 2015)

R.I.P. Roddy Piper. Thank you.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So true
> 
> 
> I wasted a Saturday joining the hype
> ...



I remember dozing off watching it. Pretty boring fight. What mad that evening worse was my cousin was over and wanted to watch WCW 1999.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Aug 2, 2015)

I feel like when you sign a contract in the business its also signing a contract with death that you won't make it pass the age of 65! Now I know these guys get pay shit ton of money but there a need for something done to watch for the health of these
Guys like any other sports organization!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2015)

ted. said:


> Hasn't happened




It would have been insane to book that match, their first ever matchup, in a G1 Final (ie, a show that would sell out regardless of the main event)



It would be downright malfeasance if it happens in a G1 Final with a Nakamura worn down after three straight weeks of matches and a bum elbow. Save it for a WK.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I feel like when you sign a contract in the business its also signing a contract with death that you won't make it pass the age of 65! Now I know these guys get pay shit ton of money but there a need for something done to watch for the health of these
> Guys like any other sports organization!



You know what the sad part is? 61 is a good age for a wrestler.


----------



## EJ (Aug 2, 2015)

Blah I don't like Rousey. Was hoping she would lose.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 2, 2015)

I wonder how people would respond to a black man jeering their opponent after a dominant victory.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2015)

The Mad King said:


> I feel like when you sign a contract in the business its also signing a contract with death that you won't make it pass the age of 65! Now I know these guys get pay shit ton of money but there a need for something done to watch for the health of these
> Guys like any other sports organization!



Shit most of them die in their 40s at that. They need a off-period in wrestling, been saying that for years. wrestling everyday all year around, you're not gonna see old age.


Gunners said:


> I wonder how people would respond to a black man jeering their opponent after a dominant victory.



it would trigger their inner racist and would start booing.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 2, 2015)

That's exactly what would happen. 

Anyway, yes, they need to diminish their workload. Make greater use of tag team matches and sell their injuries. It's not exactly good for the product when someone takes a beating, but is good to go a week down the line.

It's why a lot of the matches are crap and unforgettable. They are not fresh so it results in them working a low tempo. It is idiotic in the sense that they expect the wrestlers to perform at the same frequency as wrestlers when the use of steroids was common.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 2, 2015)

Yes I concur. I've mentioned it before, but world title defenses do not need to be a monthly thing either, it should feel like a grand event that only happens a few times a year. As a matter of fact, the monthly PPV format must be hell on them. I know they get a good paycheck out of it, so it makes things complicated. You want to see the talent have a long and healthy life, and a good career, yet you don't want them see a cut in pay as consequence; which would surely happen.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 2, 2015)

World Title - You've paid your dues, you've proven yourself. That should come with a pay increase, at least for the duration of your reign and a lighter schedule with a degree of vacation time allowed between defenses (which can be accumulated). The matches may be scripted, but I've always felt a title should at least be recognition of a wrestler's ability to get over with the crowd and/or put on a great match when necessary.

IC/US title - Workhorse title. IC for Smackdown, U.S. for Raw. The main event defenses on TV programs if any, at least bi-weekly. Moreso a recognition of a person's in-ring talent, and the opportunity to show off their personal charisma. If both factors work and they have that "it" factor, then go on to the mainstay title. However not having "it" is OK too. Some wrestlers thrive in the midcard scene nonetheless, some with main event potential can be used to elevate the title as well...which is reportedly what Cena has been doing with the U.S. title.

Tag Team - Similar to the IC/US. Shouldn't be in opening matches or dark matches, IMO...in the middle, or a leadup to the main event. It shouldn't be just any tag teams winning it, but outstanding tag teams that have shown excellent synergy and ability to get over with the crowd.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 2, 2015)

Gunners said:


> That's exactly what would happen.
> 
> Anyway, yes, they need to diminish their workload. Make greater use of tag team matches and sell their injuries. It's not exactly good for the product when someone takes a beating, but is good to go a week down the line.
> 
> It's why a lot of the matches are crap and unforgettable. They are not fresh so it results in them working a low tempo. It is idiotic in the sense that they expect the wrestlers to perform at the same frequency as wrestlers when the use of steroids was common.



Combine him with a white valet and see the heat burn. 

As for the guys getting worked to death, wwe tries so bad to water down the matches to prevent injuries but its just a delayed effect. Dudes still end up getting hurt from just the wear and tear. I mean the best time for them to go on break would be right after wrestlemania every year. Come back in late summer if they want to do summerslam so bad.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 2, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Rousey knocked that tranny the fuck out.
> 
> That KO was for the Hot Rod.



Ronda should face HHH instead of Steph, it would be more realistic if she ever goes to WWE.

Correia was only capable of harming Rondas nose(noticed she was bleeding from the nose after the fight was over).


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 2, 2015)

I would love to see Mayweather vs Ronda match, Ronda ain't going to "hug it out" with Mayweather.

[YOUTUBE]vimZj8HW0Kg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Aug 2, 2015)

Are you one of those people who believe a small woman wouldn't get KOed by a male athlete?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2015)

[S-A-F];54100320 said:
			
		

> I remember dozing off watching it. Pretty boring fight. What mad that evening worse was my cousin was over and wanted to watch WCW 1999.




Damn. I watched most of it but then changed it to something else.

Eww WCW 99 ? 




Ms. Jove said:


> It would have been insane to book that match, their first ever matchup, in a G1 Final (ie, a show that would sell out regardless of the main event)
> 
> 
> 
> It would be downright malfeasance if it happens in a G1 Final with a Nakamura worn down after three straight weeks of matches and a bum elbow. Save it for a WK.




I CAN'T WAIT FOR WK FOR NAKAMURA VS AJ!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 2, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I CAN'T WAIT FOR WK FOR NAKAMURA VS AJ!




I can't either, but I'm pretty sure we're getting Nakamura-Okada instead. G&J know best, I guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 2, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I can't either, but I'm pretty sure we're getting Nakamura-Okada instead. G&J know best, I guess.



Fine I'm sure that one will be a great match but I want Nakamura vs AJ at some point


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2yMuoAIiz4Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Eww WCW 99 ?



He's a real masochist, wish he didn't involve me with his things. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> [YOUTUBE]2yMuoAIiz4Q[/YOUTUBE]



Real stand up dude. He was comin for that mofo Hogan.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 3, 2015)

Ms. Jove said:


> I can't either, but I'm pretty sure we're getting Nakamura-Okada instead. G&J know best, I guess.



Okada isn't gonna make the finals this year, I can almost guarantee it. Besides, G1 Finals rematch immediately after the first match?

I personally think they're gonna keep jerking us Shibata fans' dog chains and he's gonna win his block.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2015)

> People hating John Cena, him breaking his nose:
> 
> "Seems as if it's only the most uneducated and novice of wrestling fans who can truly dislike John Cena especially after watching his performance with a grotesquely broken nose on RAW. I can see where some may not enjoy John as much as others because he is "overexposed" in their view but to verbally castrate him for any other reason is borderline stupidity."



JR is right about it.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Like I said before, not even a Cena fan but he gets a lot of respect for wrestling without missing a beat due to Reckless Rollins.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 3, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Okada isn't gonna make the finals this year, I can almost guarantee it. Besides, G1 Finals rematch immediately after the first match?




I'm confused. I meant that Nakamura will win the G1 and go to WK to face Okada (not what I predicted, but my G1 predictions have proven to be mush).


That's the overwhelming majority opinion (like, 82% of the VOW Pick'em). My hangup is that Nakamura and Okada face each other on night 18. Will they want a rematch just four months later to headline their biggest card of the year?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> JR is right about it.


Getting tired of the "blah blah respect him" excuse whenever someone criticizes Cena.
Not like people are actually giving him shit for wrestling with a broken nose. Are they?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm suppose to respect Cena for doing his job?

These Cenatards just make me lol.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

You must not disobey the Cenation!

Like really what wrestler do you remember stopped the match because they were legit fucked up? I can't think of any. 
But because its CENA!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 3, 2015)

Cena is why I didn't in the past, and do not currently watch WWE. He is overexposed, they do trump up actions he does despite that every other talent on the roster does the same thing. I'll give it to him, based on the matches I see on YT, he has improved, but his characters is stale.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2015)

With Cena probably out of SS, it would be a perfect chance for elevating Ambrose to ME status again .

Despite the constant amount of jobbing he is still over.


----------



## EJ (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54108356 said:
			
		

> You must not disobey the Cenation!
> 
> Like really what wrestler do you remember stopped the match because they were legit fucked up? I can't think of any.
> But because its CENA!



R-Truth  but he suffered a huge blow. Slammed on the back of his head when tossed out the ring. Don't even blame him. He walked to the back of the stage while being escorted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> With Cena probably out of SS, it would be a perfect chance for elevating Ambrose to ME status again .
> 
> Despite the constant amount of jobbing he is still over.



As a Dean Ambrose fan I say........no


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54105241 said:
			
		

> He's a real masochist, wish he didn't involve me with his things.



Tell him that you don't hate yourself enough to watch that shit year of WCW


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> JR is right about it.





Sauce said:


> Like I said before, not even a Cena fan but he gets a lot of respect for wrestling without missing a beat due to Reckless Rollins.



So yeahm I actually heard about this nose thing from my dad and sister last week.

How bad was it? Also, how large was Juice's erection?



Seto Kaiba said:


> Cena is why I didn't in the past, and do not currently watch WWE. He is overexposed, they do trump up actions he does despite that every other talent on the roster does the same thing. I'll give it to him, based on the matches I see on YT, he has improved, but his characters is stale.



The flip side being that nobody else really catches nearly as much hell for also doing the same stale shit that plenty other wrasslers do. And when they do, Cener's usually the first comparison that pops up.

So now, unfortunately, we've gotten to this point:
Cena apologists constantly trump up his accomplishments because of the massive amount of shit he gets from his detractors.
His detractors throw massive amounts of shit at him because of the overblown trumping up of his accomplishments from his apologists

The sun rises, the sun sets and everyone's none the smarter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

Juice called Rollins the savior


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Shirker said:


> So yeahm I actually heard about this nose thing from my dad and sister last week.
> 
> How bad was it? Also, how large was Juice's erection?
> 
> ...



He looked like Wade Barrett.



Flow said:


> R-Truth  but he suffered a huge blow. Slammed on the back of his head when tossed out the ring. Don't even blame him. He walked to the back of the stage while being escorted.



Damn. don't blame him either, he could have died.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Juice called Rollins the savior



Never lets me down.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2015)

The only problem with this injury is that Cena will be cleared  to wrestle in time for Summerslam. 

I was hoping for something  like a torn ACL but beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54109372 said:
			
		

> He looked like Wade Barrett.



Juice's boner grew a beard, a thick accent and started losing all of its matches when it mattered most?

...yeah, that fits.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2015)

WWE could make Taker vs Lesnar vs Rollins for the title in case Cena doesnt make it to SS , its another option.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Why would Taker be in a title match?...


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> The only problem with this injury is that Cena will be cleared  to wrestle in time for Summerslam.
> 
> I was hoping for something  like a torn ACL but beggars can't be choosers.



At least with this injury we can now see if anyone has a nose that is as big as Triple Hs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> WWE could make Taker vs Lesnar vs Rollins for the title in case Cena doesnt make it to SS , its another option.



Taker doesn't belong in another title match period.


----------



## Darc (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm not home, is there a stream for RAW?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Shirker acts like he's not on the Cena-hate train. Just an observation.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Starting off with remembering the Hot Rod.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Hot Rod, RIP...


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Man, need to finally get me a copy of They Live.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Crowd popped for Cena's broken nose.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

THANK YOU ROLLINS CHANTS.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

bunch of psychopaths


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Break Cena's nose, get a "Thank you Rollins" chant.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Finally, a non-jimmy crowd.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

No sell that clean loss Rollins.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

gg rollins


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

After SS someone will be united states champion and WWE champion. 
Oh, my.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> THANK YOU ROLLINS CHANTS.



Cena the most ass backwards face I swear.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

Well there goes Seth's title run.



			
				[S-A-F];54110216 said:
			
		

> Cena the most ass backwards face I swear.



Well let's be honest. Cena went heel mode when he joked about having that easy win over whoever won the fight between Rusev, Owens and Cesaro.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

WWEWHC open challenge.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Just noticed Rollins shirt is a knock at Cena's.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Well there goes Seth's title run.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's be honest. Cena went heel mode when he joked about having that easy win over whoever won the fight between Rusev, Owens and Cesaro.



He said that? man just do the man justice and turn him heel already.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Heh, so Neville is up for the challenge but what about Stardust.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 3, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, so Neville is up for the challenge but what about Stardust.



He'll probably interfere unfortunately. Happy to see Neville get a chance though.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Azeruth said:


> He'll probably interfere unfortunately. Happy to see Neville get a chance though.



Lol, that's pretty much a given.  Amazed Cody is making his 70's Riddler gimmick work. :rofl


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54110232 said:
			
		

> He said that? man just do the man justice and turn him heel already.



Yes he did, he was basically saying how easy he was going to have it when one of the three won.

Then Rusev had him in the camel clutch to the point Cena was passing out until KO kicked Rusev to cause a DQ.  Cena was all heel that night, Rusev was all face.  Hell though I have been saying Rusev has essentially been a face for about a year, just jingoism puts him in heel territory.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 3, 2015)

Ref almost botched the pin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

almost botched the kick out


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

Botch there, the ref had to stop so rollins could get out just as JBL said.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 3, 2015)

Surprised but happy that Stardust didn't interfere during the match to screw Neville.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

exciting finish.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

Ok Vince listen to the crowd.  Listen and understand Neville fucking has it.  Don't use his accent or the fact he is British hold him back.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

That was a fun match.  I'm hoping that this will be a future main event at a PPV later down the line.  So no Stardust to run in.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Yes he did, he was basically saying how easy he was going to have it when one of the three won.
> 
> Then Rusev had him in the camel clutch to the point Cena was passing out until KO kicked Rusev to cause a DQ.  Cena was all heel that night, Rusev was all face.  Hell though I have been saying Rusev has essentially been a face for about a year, just jingoism puts him in heel territory.



They just said fuck it and don't even bother to keep Cena acting like a face anymore it sounds like.  no wonder Rollins gets a face reaction just from breaking his nose.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Hmm, I thought the Matadors where heels?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2015)

Won't  see Neville again  on Raw for 2 months.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Are they making Daren sounds gay when he talks?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Big Tittie is entertaining as hell during matches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Paige wearing a hotrod top


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2015)

Paige looking turrible with blue hair.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Hmm, fun match but for some reason commentary felt a bit toned down.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2015)

Massive pop for The Bellas


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Why is Fox a Bella now?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Divas revolution started with the Bellas.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2015)

The state of Charlotte and Becky's promo skills.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Submission Sorority


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2015)

Imagining Paige cosplaying as Bulma.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Almost missed my Bellas.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Imagining Paige cosplaying as Bulma.



In the bunnysuit right?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Massive pop for The Bellas



They owe Steph their relevance .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2015)

Brie mode


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Suck it Sauce


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Eh, that was an ok promo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

You guys are watching Raw?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Rhino vs Samoa Joe.    Didn't we see that happen at TNA.  

Nice shout out to Piper's Pit.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54110457 said:
			
		

> In the bunnysuit right?



I was thinking Frieza saga,  cockteasing poor Krillin by walking around the spaceship in bra and panties.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Owens vs. Cesaro is as dumb as Wyatt vs. Ambrose was.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> I was thinking Frieza saga,  cockteasing poor Krillin by walking around the spaceship in bra and panties.



Oh that was some good filler alright.  Krillin shoulda made his moves and tapped that, yamcha was dead anyway. 

Walk Owens Walk.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2015)

These Divas segments are making me all fuzzy inside.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54110587 said:
			
		

> Oh that was some good filler alright.  Krillin shoulda made his moves and tapped that, yamcha was dead anyway.
> 
> Walk Owens Walk.



Krillen nabbed 18. Not bad. FFS does 18 even age?  

Yamacha settled with Puar


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2015)

Ronda could destroy Mayweather


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2015)

Speaking of Ronda.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been out of the loop for a while. Surprised this NTR storyline is still going on.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Hall of Pain going up against the Bulgarian submission machine.   Skinny Rae there as well.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

Here comes the world's strongest jobber.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2015)

khris said:


> I've been out of the loop for a while. Surprised this NTR storyline is still going on.



You know Vince. he always loves NTR


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

khris said:


> Krillen nabbed 18. Not bad. FFS does 18 even age?
> 
> Yamacha settled with Puar



The reward for a thirsty monk who didn't get any pie for most of the series. 

Well I guess Yamcha can just have Puar transform into Bulma or whoever.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Wow, not using the Accolade for the win.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 3, 2015)

Sheamus and the Wyatts...wtf. lol


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 3, 2015)

..Why is sheamus in the Wyatt family?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54110653 said:
			
		

> The reward for a thirsty monk who didn't get any pie for most of the series.
> 
> Well I guess Yamcha can just have Puar transform into Bulma or whoever.



Vegeta literally came out of nowhere and knocked up Bulma.

Yamcha is the Zack Ryder of manga.

EDIT: Lobster Head is the new Wyatt?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54110653 said:
			
		

> The reward for a thirsty monk who didn't get any pie for most of the series.
> 
> Well I guess Yamcha can just have Puar transform into Bulma or whoever.



Krillin hit jackpot with 18. 


A promo involving Wyatt and Sheamus, wow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

[S-A-F];54110653 said:
			
		

> The reward for a thirsty monk who didn't get any pie for most of the series.
> 
> Well I guess Yamcha can just have Puar transform into Bulma or whoever.



Didn't he have a fling with that filler chick?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

King Jobbet


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Ryder out to collect his paycheck.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2015)

Krillin had a fling with Marron.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2015)

khris said:


> Didn't he have a fling with that filler chick?



Marron isn't cannon.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

JBL:  We don't have Kings in Bermuda.

True JBL but Bermuda is part of the UK who will have a king soon enough once Queen Liz dies.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Marron isn't cannon.



That's why I said filler.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Krillin had a fling with Marron.



I thought Marron was the name of his Daughter with 18
While his non canon ex GF was Maron 

Yes I am splitting hairs with spelling but it had to be done


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Heyman going all out.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

I remember Krillin tried to break up with Marron because he didn't think he was good enough. Then she left with some dude in a sports car.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> I thought Marron was the name of his Daughter with 18
> While his non canon ex GF was Maron
> 
> Yes I am splitting hairs with spelling but it had to be done



shit maybe he did tap. shit was so good he named his kid after her.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Heyman legit broke into Spanish.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Lol, damn Heyman saying out the last rites.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Heyman legit broke into Spanish.



Latin I think.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2015)

Paige-sama


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2015)

khris said:


> Submission Sorority



Google it


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 3, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> Google it


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Nikki tapped to Charlotte. Glad I fucking missed that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Nikki tapped to Charlotte. Glad I fucking missed that.



Least Paige was buried by Nikki. You have that


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Fuck, how many times do I have to be reminded that this is Paige's house.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

as many times as her no selling how she can't win against Nikki?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

So Stardust is now going to feud with a TV star from Arrow.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Can't they just turn Stardust back to Cody already?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Can't they just turned Stardust back to Cody already?



Nah, WWE wants that Marvel/DC fan money.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Those bag pipes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 3, 2015)

Hotrod


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> So Stardust is now going to feud with a TV star from Arrow.



to be fair that dude genuinely likes wrasslin.


Although still .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 3, 2015)

Face Orton is so exciting.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Face Orton is so exciting.



Yeah, look at that charisma he displays .


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 3, 2015)

Meh, Reigns and Ambrose should find a third person to team with and just call themselves shield again.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

So for tonight only the Wyatt's traded in their bald headed ginger for a mohawk one.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 3, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Face Orton is so exciting.



That's gonna be an oxymoron.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

we need Legend Killer Orton goddammit 

He can be revived for Sting


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Well Roman going three on one and pretty much dominated that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well Roman going three on one and pretty much dominated that.



well I would bitch but I've seen Rock and Austin do that so eh.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Belee dat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

Baby gurl gonna be the next John Cena


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2015)

So what was the ME?  Reigns > Wyatts?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 3, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> So what was the ME?  Reigns > Wyatts?



Have to make baby gurl look strong    HHH needs one of his own to hitch the company on when Vince retires.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 3, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> So what was the ME?  Reigns > Wyatts?



More like Roman > the entire other team. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Baby gurl gonna be the next John Cena



Well he's already got the same crowd reaction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2015)

That's what they were looking for


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well I would bitch but I've seen Rock and Austin do that so eh.



 Yeah but that is a terrible comparison.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2015)

Superman said:


> Yeah but that is a terrible comparison.



I mean if it was like in the Royal Rumble then yeah it would be sickening but it's just three dudes. 

Plus I'm at a point where I'm not surprised or angry about it anymore . Vince wants who he wants. There's no use fighting it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean if it was like in the Royal Rumble then yeah it would be sickening but it's just three dudes.
> 
> Plus I'm at a point where I'm not surprised or angry about it anymore . Vince wants who he wants. There's no use fighting it



 Still he is not even half the stars they are.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2015)

He isn't and never will be . I just am really honestly defeated with E this year. 


That's why fuck it , let Nikki and the Bellas beat NXT divas


Let Cena pass the torch to Roman.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2015)

khris said:


> Shirker acts like he's not on the Cena-hate train. Just an observation.



I try to keep my views objective, no matter how much Cener's schtick bores the balls off me and how every win he squeezes out makes my heart sink. 

The only guy you'll actually see me expressing irrational hated for is Lesnar, and even then I try to give credit where credit is due when he actually manages to do something entertaining... or good.



Agmaster said:


> So what was the ME?  Reigns > Wyatts?





PlacidSanity said:


> Have to make baby gurl look strong



Oh, hey, speaking of things that make my heart sink.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2015)

Paige was hinting on Stone Cold's podcast for Vince to go back to the Women's title.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2015)

Well yeah if you're trying to have a women's wrestling revolution then having something like the divas title just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2015)

*2K16 gameplay reveal.*


> Last year was challenging for WWE 2K15, as console generation transitions often are for sports sims. On top of the challenges that come with re-building an established franchise to meet the expectations that come with new hardware, Visual Concepts and Yukes opted to radically change the gameplay direction of the long-running wrestling series. It was a lot to handle, and while our WWE 2K15 review gave it a lot of credit for improving the depth and overall pacing of matches, there was a lot of missing meat in terms of the roster and feature set. After sitting down with 2K and Visual Concepts, it's clear that bridging that content gap while continuing to make matches feel more like the real thing is the gameplan for WWE 2K16.
> 
> Probably the biggest piece of news is the roster, which will top out at over 120 unique playable characters. I asked what "unique" meant exactly, and I liked the answer: that in most cases, it means an actually different person, not several different versions of the same character. If the same performer has two completely different gimmicks, those would be counted as separate unique characters, but the same wrestler from different eras wouldn't count towards that 120. So, completely hypothetically, Dude Love, Cactus Jack, and Mankind would represent three unique characters, but 90s Triple H and current Triple H would actually be just one. Again, no confirmation about any of those names/eras, but hopefully that illustrates just how big this roster is gonna be. And yes, we already know that there will be current NXT members on the roster. Finn B?lor fans rejoice!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2015)

Love it. Thank you based Kyuubi.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2015)

Y'all are cute, btw.  Invested and bothered over the fate of superstars.  Look at me, I'm a Ziggler and Kofi fan.  Sometimes, you just have to let go.  And be free.


			
				[S-A-F];54102270 said:
			
		

> Combine him with a white valet and see the heat burn.



What are you talking about, Cedric Alexander is getting cheers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 4, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *2K16 gameplay reveal.*



This looks like shite. 



Agmaster said:


> Y'all are cute, btw.  Invested and bothered over the fate of superstars.  Look at me, I'm a Ziggler and Kofi fan.  Sometimes, you just have to let go.  And be free.
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, Cedric Alexander is getting cheers.



let go my dick. I still remember that neg cockmaster, thought we were friends.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2015)

Sometimes the emotions run wild, ni~brother.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2015)

....gameplay sounds fucking terrible. Limited reversals!? What kind of stupid shit is that? 2k really is shit at making games now....


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 4, 2015)

Just reuse the HCTP engine.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2015)

Arcade wrestling is dead. Get used to sims.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 4, 2015)

Nikki's face on Raw last night when Team Bella was retreating after the match (in pain) was sexy.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 4, 2015)

Superman said:


> ....gameplay sounds fucking terrible. Limited reversals!? What kind of stupid shit is that? 2k really is shit at making games now....



*shrugs*
Well, _I_ thought it was neat.


----------



## EJ (Aug 4, 2015)

They've literally released a shitty game back to back for like...four plus years now. And with each game a lot of people that buy them say "This seems pretty good compared to the last. Besides, I bet the next installment will be tons better"


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 4, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Arcade wrestling is dead. Get used to sims.



Fuck that noise.

You can throw all the HD 1080p graphics and shitty DLC you want in a game. If the gameplay sucks, the game is a failure.

That's  why I still play HCTP to this day.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 4, 2015)

I still play the early versions of SVR. up to 2009.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2015)

Superman said:


> ....gameplay sounds fucking terrible. Limited reversals!? What kind of stupid shit is that? 2k really is shit at making games now....



Why would they limit the use of reversals? This is starting to sound real gimmicky and less like a sim. So they can't even get the wrestling sim shit right.



Flow said:


> They've literally released a shitty game back to back for like...four plus years now. And with each game a lot of people that buy them say "This seems pretty good compared to the last. Besides, I bet the next installment will be tons better"



This is exactly what happens. And the next game when people expect it to be much better than the last they get it and find out they went and took out more stuff again. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Nikki's face on Raw last night when Team Bella was retreating after the match (in pain) was sexy.



Looks obvious Charlotte is taking the title off her at Summerslam.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2015)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Just reuse the HCTP engine.



Aki style or GTFO for me.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 4, 2015)

If people enjoy the game, why do you care?

I mean I personally don't enjoy the games and I can look at the videos to see that not much would really change, so I don't buy them. I will talk about what they should do to make a good game, but if someone enjoys what they produced that is their business.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2015)

Gunners said:


> If people enjoy the game, why do you care?
> 
> I mean I personally don't enjoy the games and I can look at the videos to see that not much would really change, so I don't buy them. I will talk about what they should do to make a good game, but if someone enjoys what they produced that is their business.



 I care because I thought I was going to get this game. The size of the roster and unique body types was good intrigue. Then I hear this shit about the gameplay? Fuck that. People can like it if they want, I once again am skipping this year.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll have to see more of 2K16 before I buy it because 2K15, there was something just "off" about it. It wasn't the graphics, the graphics are fine, wasn't the characters either. It was just "something" that didn't feel right. Could be the speed, could be how it didn't "click" but I'm going to have to keep a lookout on this one. So far the extra modes, characters, small additions seem to be pointing the right way. 

I just need to make sure the "offness" is corrected. 

And it's not about simulation and arcade because honestly speaking if it were like HCTP it wouldn't make me get it. We need something new and fresh not that old game. Maybe they corrected the issues with this one but I'll see. 

Either way worst case I'll pick this up when the price is massively lowered, I'll just have to decide if I get it this year. Given I'll get Fallout 4, this might be the only other game I pickup.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm just waiting for the PS3 port of MKX.

2K needs to go back to the drawing board if they want people be invested in their games. This SIM bullshit ain't gonna cut it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm still surprised they haven't gotten on that PS3 port yet though, MKX is dope but at the moment I've put the game down for a bit.


----------



## Vice (Aug 4, 2015)

Been rewatching Raw from its inception and am up to No Way Out 2000 Mark Henry vs. Viscera. The angle was stupid, but Henry is impressive in bouncing around like a pinball for big Vis. Match still sucks though.


----------



## Vice (Aug 4, 2015)

Jesus, Jeff is all kinds of sloppy in this E&C/Hardys match. Botching everything including taking a nasty looking Dominator from Faarooq all wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Fuck that noise.
> 
> You can throw all the HD 1080p graphics and shitty DLC you want in a game. If the gameplay sucks, the game is a failure.



Juice speaking truth once again 



WWE games staying as shitty as it's real life counter part not  a surprise. Yet people will still buy it knowing this shit.


They aren't gonna make any more here comes the pain or Warzones anymore. Creativity died when little kids became the main focus on money.


Time to get used to it.


----------



## Undead (Aug 4, 2015)

Shut up Dean, you can't even read.


-_Dramatic Exit_-


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 4, 2015)

Fuck off Geralt giving me a damn little Zebra starter


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 4, 2015)

Word on the grapevine is that Tough Enough has become an even bigger joke than people had guessed, and the WWE has lost all subtlety in who they want to win and who they don't.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 4, 2015)

ZZ and Sara will win. While Sara winning is what the company wanted, ZZ winning isn't what they want. They've been trying to shun this man repeatedly but he's constantly loved so it's not going to work.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 4, 2015)

Geralt said:


> Shut up Dean, you can't even read.
> 
> 
> -_Dramatic Exit_-



Who's this little jimmy ?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 4, 2015)

I had to look up the contestants. I see one of them is a Roman Reigns lookalike...then I saw this video...:

[YOUTUBE]lpic_kT5Dx0[/YOUTUBE]

They are laying it on so thick. This seems totally scripted, I mean I swear this is what the company is pushing them to say regardless of their personal feelings.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2015)

Vice said:


> Been rewatching Raw from its inception and am up to No Way Out 2000 Mark Henry vs. Viscera. The angle was stupid, but Henry is impressive in bouncing around like a pinball for big Vis. Match still sucks though.



What did you think of RAW during its first 4 years? 

Don't remember the Henry/Viscera feud at all.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I had to look up the contestants. I see one of them is a Roman Reigns lookalike...then I saw this video...:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]lpic_kT5Dx0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> They are laying it on so thick. This seems totally scripted, I mean I swear this is what the company is pushing them to say regardless of their personal feelings.



Compared him to Santino.  Yeah the company's opinions but also see it as their attempt to make ZZ more and more popular by having him in this "can't cut it, fat and out of shape but fan favorite" role. He's clearly got everyone's interest over the generic roman reigns looking dude who the WWE is probably wetting themselves over.


----------



## Vice (Aug 4, 2015)

[S-A-F];54116315 said:
			
		

> What did you think of RAW during its first 4 years?



I tolerate 96 because I'm an Austin fan and, not counting the awesome feud with Bret, he had some good matches with Savio and Mero leading up to his ascension to the main event. Shawn was great in the ring, but other than that, there was nothing about his white meat baby face persona I could get into. Please he was a tremendous asshole behind the scenes. 

As far as 95 is concerned, I think a heel Diesel feuding against face guys like Shawn, Bret and Taker could have drawn, plus you could have turned Razor heel and had kind of an Outsiders before the nWo thing first. They stripped everything that made him badass and popular than  torpedoed his first two championship defenses by not letting him go over strong against Bret, then get blown up by Shawn and didn't let them go in the main at WM. Plus the Cornette heel stable was just weak as fuck aside from Sid. Make Nash a heel champion and I think he wouldn't have drawn so badly. 



> Don't remember the Henry/Viscera feud at all.



Henry was "dating" Mae Young and got her pregnant, ugh, and Visc simply splashed her one week setting up the match.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 4, 2015)

Reigns CAN BE the face of the Company but Vince and Hunter rushed him to almost ruin him for good.

He has the looks, his ring skills is improving, mic skills arent that bad anymore.

On PPV he has been putting better performances than Cena, dem 4 stars matches .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2015)

I still want to see a heel Roman Reigns.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 4, 2015)

>



Damn son


----------



## Sauce (Aug 4, 2015)

Team Bella


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 4, 2015)

Vice said:


> I tolerate 96 because I'm an Austin fan and, not counting the awesome feud with Bret, he had some good matches with Savio and Mero leading up to his ascension to the main event. Shawn was great in the ring, but other than that, there was nothing about his white meat baby face persona I could get into. Please he was a tremendous asshole behind the scenes.
> 
> As far as 95 is concerned, I think a heel Diesel feuding against face guys like Shawn, Bret and Taker could have drawn, plus you could have turned Razor heel and had kind of an Outsiders before the nWo thing first. They stripped everything that made him badass and popular than  torpedoed his first two championship defenses by not letting him go over strong against Bret, then get blown up by Shawn and didn't let them go in the main at WM. Plus the Cornette heel stable was just weak as fuck aside from Sid. Make Nash a heel champion and I think he wouldn't have drawn so badly.
> 
> ...



I like quite a few things in 93-94 raw, its when it gets to 95 that I have a hard time sitting through any of it. Yeah HBK was a very boring champion during his first run. Way too generic babyface for me and you have him running around overcoming Vaders, Bulldogs, Yokozunas and Sids like nothing when he's like 180 pounds. I know we got small guys in Eddie, Punk and Bryan but with babyface HBK back in 1996 that shit just didn't cut it.

I remember Henry "banging Mae Young and her getting pregnant and giving birth to the giant hand but I didn't know one of the causes of its deformity was Viscera. 


Snitsky bout to have some fun.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

I'd have love to have fun with Thickie James


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 5, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Juice speaking truth once again
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know a different company makes the game now and could very well make a good game considering the fact that it's one of the better developers. Not saying that means 2K16 is going to be good but it has a good chance to better than Warzone which sucked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> You know a different company makes the game now and could very well make a good game considering the fact that it's one of the better developers. Not saying that means 2K16 is going to be good but it has a good chance to better than Warzone which sucked.



I already played a 2K wrestling game and it was fucking awful.

Making two good basketball games doesn't mean their success would go to other sports games.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2015)

They don't look "happy to be there".



Dean Ambrose said:


> I'd have love to have fun with Thickie James



should have seen her when she was pregnant.


----------



## Vice (Aug 5, 2015)

[S-A-F];54116977 said:
			
		

> I like quite a few things in 93-94 raw, its when it gets to 95 that I have a hard time sitting through any of it.



I'm not particularly fond of jobber squash matches and think they should have gone the way of the dinosaur long before it did, so a lot of these early Raws are hard to sit through by default. Like I get the point that they make it seem more special when real stars tied up, but I still don't care for them. 



> Yeah HBK was a very boring champion during his first run. Way too generic babyface for me and you have him running around overcoming Vaders, Bulldogs, Yokozunas and Sids like nothing when he's like 180 pounds. I know we got small guys in Eddie, Punk and Bryan but with babyface HBK back in 1996 that shit just didn't cut it.



Him being the best in the ring is his only saving grace as the storylines surrounding the matches and his unprofessional behavior in and out of the ring makes it really hard to root for the guy. I can watch a Shawn Michaels match all day, I just have to pretend he's not a raging fucking asshole between bells.

I don't personally mind him beating the big guys, though I've always wondered what a wrestling world would look like with weight classes like in UFC. If they existed, Vince could have his masturbatory fodder in the heavyweight scene and smaller, quicker, more exciting guys aren't hampered from receiving title shots because they don't meet what Vince thinks a star should look like.



> I remember Henry "banging Mae Young and her getting pregnant and giving birth to the giant hand but I didn't know one of the causes of its deformity was Viscera.



I'm not far along enough to confirm if Visc is the reason for the hand thing or not, and I don't remember off the top of my head, but the angle was stupid and should have been nixed as soon as Viscera hit that splash. I don't know if Vince just didn't want to upset people at the thought of an unborn baby dying or whatever, but it's not like a hand birth was a better idea.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2015)

Vice said:


> I'm not particularly fond of jobber squash matches and think they should have gone the way of the dinosaur long before it did, so a lot of these early Raws are hard to sit through by default. Like I get the point that they make it seem more special when real stars tied up, but I still don't care for them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah they are very hard to sit through. Only jobber match I can go back to is the one where the Headshrinkers damn near killed a guy when they launched him into the air and he landed on his face.  But I like whenever regular guys on the roster paired up. Almost always led to something entertaining. 

HBK super kicking Vader over top ropes was a bit much for me but overall I enjoyed his 96' matches.  As long as I ignore his politicking ways and incredibly boring title reign and how he was pretty much the little superman of that year. I think booking him as an underdog against those guys would have made for a better reign but who knows.

I don't know what the hand thing was all about. Its like Vince has to fill his quota of really out there storyline once every few years back then and sometimes even now.


----------



## Vice (Aug 5, 2015)

If you didn't like Shawn super kicking Vader over the ropes then him eliminating Vader and Yokozuna at the same time single handed that one year in the Rumble must have really pissed you off.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2015)

I thought it was pretty bad tbh. Shit like that makes it even easier for people to rag on wrestling.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 5, 2015)

Confirmation of fake tweets.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Team Bella


You can tell Nikki likes being tied up.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2015)

2K issued a press release for 2K16 with some new features, basically breaking everything down. 


> 2K Sports issued the following regarding the upcoming WWE 2K16 video game:
> *
> Largest Roster Ever:* Offering more than 120 unique playable characters, including cover Superstar Stone Cold Steve Austin alongside Seth Rollins, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Bad News Barrett, Paige and Finn B?lor, WWE 2K16 includes the largest roster in WWE games history. The roster contains an unprecedented combination of current WWE Superstars and Divas, emerging NXT talent, WWE Hall of Famers and WWE alumni from multiple eras.
> *
> ...



I'm really liking the improvements thus far.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Aug 5, 2015)

I want GiGi to win so I can thirst for her along with Nikki.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2015)

Motherfuckers are gonna preorder that shit game and then complain that they keep getting shoveled a shit game every year.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 5, 2015)

At least, the "shit" game is going to be better than last year's "shit" game. Improvements is all I care about.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I want GiGi to win so I can thirst for her along with Nikki.



Word, she's my favorite easily. She's a fake diva I can get behind.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> At least, the "shit" game is going to be better than last year's "shit" game. Improvements is all I care about.



one shit being worse than another shit doesn't change that the former is still shit.


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> At least, the "shit" game is going to be better than last year's "shit" game. Improvements is all I care about.



I don't understand this though.

If people petitioned or spoke with their wallets the WWE would actually spend time on the next installment besides releasing a game every year. You're getting a copy/pasted game for the most part...they can fool you with added features but tbh, do you really care if the game overall is shit?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 5, 2015)

The game hasn't come out yet. So how do you even know it's shit?


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 5, 2015)

So its confirmed now that Rollins will get stripped of the title and gives it to Cena as punishment makin Cena the man who has won the most championships surpassing Ric Flair. Not to mention Cena will surpass Flair by winning two titles at the same time. Woooo!


----------



## Sauce (Aug 5, 2015)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So its confirmed now that Rollins will get stripped of the title and gives it to Cena as punishment makin Cena the man who has won the most championships surpassing Ric Flair. Not to mention Cena will surpass Flair by winning two titles at the same time. Woooo!



Only world titles count towards the number, right? So wouldn't it be a tie.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2015)

The funny thing is you could come up with the concept for a good wrestling game in just one day. 


1) Create a wrestler- give them stats, appearance and age. They will age and their stats will decline once they hit their mid 30s. 

2) Decisions- Put a system in place that determines crowd response based on the decisions made. Have that same system apply to the other wrestlers backstage in a manner that simulates feuds, comradery, and tension. Moments to make a face or heel turn. Possibility of being a face that behaves like a heel and vice versa. 

3) Development- Put a system in place that rewards freshness. If your character remains static, a la Cena, the crowd reception diminishes. 

4) Gameplay- Fix the stamina system and make the reversal system influenced by the wrestlers attributes. Some wrestlers have high endurance but are poor at reversing moves (unless strength is required), some wrestlers have low endurance but are good at move reversal, some are poor at both. The analogy stick is there, use it. 

With regards to stamina, they should probably look at the match ups for reference. I wouldn't be against them increasing the damage moves do, but having a higher toll on the stamina. 

There should be stock match ups, but there should be the option of creating any match up possible within the system.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> The game hasn't come out yet. So how do you even know it's shit?



That's what motherfuckers said last year, and the year before, and the year before that...it's like after a while, just get a clue...it's a yearly release copypaste series that rarely addresses the issues presented in prior installments. What the fuck makes you think it would be any different this time around?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 5, 2015)

It's different this time around because of the list of improvements that were released. These games have on a yearly basis no matter how minuscule, gotten better.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2015)

Gunners said:


> The funny thing is you could come up with the concept for a good wrestling game in just one day.
> 
> 
> 1) Create a wrestler- give them stats, appearance and age. They will age and their stats will decline once they hit their mid 30s.
> ...



That reminds me. They should just hijack a concept of EWR/TEW.

Particularly the concepts of stats regarding "Technical", i.e., catch-as-catch-can type wrestlers (Bret Hart, Daniel Bryan, Chris Benoit), "Speed", i.e., high-flying, quick moving, acrobatic spot types (Richochet, Adrian Neville), and "Brawl", basically those that use brute force and power moves (Nakamura, Lesnar).

Also on top of that "overness", at least in universe modes...

here is an example of what I mean:



Cesaro having a high stat in brawl and technical means he's a good matchup for just about any wrestler short of luchadores. Him being extremely over means he would elicit good reception in his matches. So having him in high-profile matches would be better for crowd morale than sticking him in opening or jobber matches.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> It's different this time around because of the list of improvements that were released. These games have on a yearly basis no matter how minuscule, gotten better.



They always list their "improvements". So no it is not different this time.

Also no they haven't. Only the graphics have improved, and new avenues opened up for the creation suite, but that is it.


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Sauce said:


> It's different this time around because of the list of improvements that were released. These games have on a yearly basis no matter how minuscule, gotten better.



Not really. 

There's a ton of glitches, there isn't a lot of replay-ability, story mode is about average...like nothing special.

I'm going to facture in online regardless if people play it or not, but it's still terrible. Over-powered CAWs, lag, people spamming the same moves, matches not feeling iconic or fun at all.

For example. I can go head to head with someone on Super Smash bros, and even if I lose I may feel irritated but I can sit back and think "Man, that was a good game though". I doubt people get this in Wrestling sims.


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2015)

You have to facture in this, they stated with each game that came out shit like

"We learned from the last game that"

"For this game, we are implementing _____"

"So there's going to be less_____, and more ______"

They say that to sell their game when the game is more than likely (it has been for the past four plus years) going to be some trash. Sauce you can support them and I'm not trying to critisize you for wanting to play the game and having fun. If you do more power to you. I ask that if you find yourself irritated by the games to not fall into the hype that they get people on all the time.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 5, 2015)

Well, it ain't gonna happen so no harm in going wild with these things but those stats got me thinking. What if things like technical stats for example were tied to the ability to reverse holds for example? Like a technical expert like Daniel Bryan would be more adept at reversals than someone like Roman Reigns. In contrast, Reigns would be more able to successfully pull of finishers and power moves than Bryan whose style is more about gradual wear and tear. On top of that, a character with high speed would be more "slippery" regarding technical wrestlers, but extremely susceptible to power moves. So you'd have a rock-paper-scissors thing

Technical -> Brawl -> Speed -> Technical


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2015)

Flow said:


> Not really.
> 
> There's a ton of glitches, there isn't a lot of replay-ability, story mode is about average...like nothing special.
> 
> ...



Like they really should try to make their online playable. That should be something they put some effort in. A 2014 game with online like its from 2006 is just sad and makes 2K look real incapable.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 5, 2015)

Still posting about shitty 2K games.



Sauce said:


> The game hasn't come out yet. So how do you even know it's shit?



You said the same thing about 2K15.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Still posting about shitty 2K games.



2k games are shit and the company's just another EA.

I'm glad  I don't fall for their hype of games .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

[S-A-F];54117191 said:
			
		

> should have seen her when she was pregnant.



probably would have died of nosebleed 



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> 2K issued a press release for 2K16 with some new features, basically breaking everything down.
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the improvements thus far.



STAHP IT!



			
				[S-A-F];54121099 said:
			
		

>



she's a butterface


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> That reminds me. They should just hijack a concept of EWR/TEW.
> 
> Particularly the concepts of stats regarding "Technical", i.e., catch-as-catch-can type wrestlers (Bret Hart, Daniel Bryan, Chris Benoit), "Speed", i.e., high-flying, quick moving, acrobatic spot types (Richochet, Adrian Neville), and "Brawl", basically those that use brute force and power moves (Nakamura, Lesnar).
> 
> ...



The answers are there. 

I think they have sat down and thought to themselves. If we got from 10 to 50, people will expect that kind of jump every year; however if we go from 10 to 11, we can do the same thing for the next decade.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 5, 2015)

Chuck Taylor's AMA just flat out sucks.




> whats the most memorable moment of your career thus far?
> 
> 
> [?]ChuckTaylorAMA 12 points 3 hours ago
> Because of airline miles I got bumped to first class to and from my WWE tryout. So I can kinda say Vince McMahon flew me first class to tryout for WWE. That's pretty cool. Then I didn't get hired and now I'm gonna retire.







> Hey Chuck, so how come you are deciding to retire? Physical tole on your body, or just your time is up in the business?
> Thank you for making wrestling enjoyable without flippy shit and technical shit every once in a while.
> 
> 
> ...






> Chuck what do you think about the recent wave of indie stars and other promotion stars arriving into the WWE?
> Also can we get some insight on the boot camp that was held?
> 
> [?]ChuckTaylorAMA 19 points 4 hours ago
> ...









But then there was also this:




> How does it feel to know you're in better shape than the current WWE World Heavyweight Champion?
> 
> 
> [?]ChuckTaylorAMA 26 points 3 hours ago
> Didn't you guys expect his hog to be bigger? I mean it was fine, but I just assumed he had a monster boy.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 5, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Motherfuckers are gonna preorder that shit game and then complain that they keep getting shoveled a shit game every year.





Sauce said:


> At least, the "shit" game is going to be better than last year's "shit" game. Improvements is all I care about.





Flow said:


> I don't understand this though.
> 
> If people petitioned or spoke with their wallets the WWE would actually spend time on the next installment besides releasing a game every year. You're getting a copy/pasted game for the most part...they can fool you with added features but tbh, do you really care if the game overall is shit?



This is gonna happen every time Kyuu posts something 2K related, isn't it...?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

Shirker said:


> This is gonna happen every time Kyuu posts something 2K related, isn't it...?



Yes yes it is sadly


----------



## teddy (Aug 5, 2015)

Shirker said:


> This is gonna happen every time Kyuu posts something 2K related, isn't it...?



Of course it is which is why i generally tune it out and wait for the video reviews and bugs to surface


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

I tried getting back into Lucha but I just can't


----------



## Raiden (Aug 5, 2015)

jeez that gif .

marry me.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 5, 2015)

muh dicc don't care anymore about rules.


----------



## Ae (Aug 5, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Reigns CAN BE the face of the Company but Vince and Hunter rushed him to almost ruin him for good.



Balor got that face position on locked, Reigns is probably the next Orton.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2015)

Eh...

The 2K16 news is no biggie. If people can watch the WWE, complain and whine about then when can talk about the games here. If you dislike the games it's cool, if you like them it's cool. Just because people find something appealing about them (even if most of their greviances and worry points are highlighted) doesn't mean they need to be attacked anytime the game is brought up. That's kinda childish. You have me saying I'm waiting more info and I like the improvements and yet I see some of you guys bring out the pitchforks. That's me being an observer and yet you're still pissed. Honestly, again, that's pretty childish and silly. If you don't wanna talk about anything WWE just don't talk about it or don't mention it. It's not a big deal. 

We're still talking about 2K16 though, it is what it is.
*
But onto other news, perhaps bigger news...

Renee looks to be potentially leaving the WWE. She posted a Daily Show audition video that's been uncovered and while she probably won't get the job...she could be in some shit for this. The WWE is petty. Oh, and Ambrose's voice is in it. Then again, she wouldn't be on the show much so this would be great cross-promotion for the WWE. They could have given her permission. 

Link removed*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

What are they gonna do to Dean? Make him job? Ha! He's already doing that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 5, 2015)

Ambrose is good because he's popular enough and Vince loves him but if he were another guy he'd be fucked. Besides, he's not doing a thing major until he goes heel anyway lol.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

Vince probably says he loves someone and then tends to forget who they are 


He's not gonna go heel .


----------



## EJ (Aug 5, 2015)

[S-A-F];54121790 said:
			
		

> Like they really should try to make their online playable. That should be something they put some effort in. A 2014 game with online like its from 2006 is just sad and makes 2K look real incapable.



They aren't. They've shown through so many installments that they just don't give a damn.




> You have me saying I'm waiting more info and I like the improvements and yet I see some of you guys bring out the pitchforks. That's me being an observer and yet you're still pissed. Honestly, again, that's pretty childish and silly. If you don't wanna talk about anything WWE just don't talk about it or don't mention it. It's not a big deal.



Once it's brought up, I feel the urge to talk about it. But I get you. If you feel like it's childish I'll lay off since I've reiterated my point in multiple ways. I just have a strong dislike for practices that the WWE does and how they make their games certainly pisses me off.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Vince probably says he loves someone and then tends to forget who they are
> 
> 
> He's not gonna go heel .



Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if they stupidly turned Ambrose heel in a few weeks at Summerslam. 





Flow said:


> Once it's brought up, I feel the urge to talk about it. But I get you. If you feel like it's childish I'll lay off since I've reiterated my point in multiple ways. I just have a strong dislike for practices that the WWE does and how they make their games certainly pisses me off.



It's all good. I completely understand why people are worried about 2K's game and tbh that's the main reason why I'm not fully set on this one yet. So far I like what I'm seeing but I'm just being careful this time. I don't know, I've gotta see more of it. I completely understand both sides in this situation. We just need more info. 

My main issue is how "off" 2K15 felt. Something just didn't feel right, just weird really. If they fix that then they're much better in my eyes but I'll see. 

Either way it's all good.


----------



## EJ (Aug 6, 2015)

I feel you homie.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2015)

The Renee Young link was taken down. 

[youtube]7aeEDicEqVo[/youtube]

Apollo Crews? Well, not a bad name but we all know he'll just be called Apollo when he moves up to the main roster lol.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2015)

Wait a minute isnt Chuck Taylor = Dave Chappelle?


----------



## teddy (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Shirker (Aug 6, 2015)

ted. said:


>



The segment is good enough on its own, but Kofi's face fucking sells it.


----------



## teddy (Aug 6, 2015)

Almost asked myself why they aren't holding the tag titles


almost


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2015)

Gotta build up Titus and his lil buddy.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 6, 2015)

What is this...New Day being amusing?  Now, let's get them some focus and prestige.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

According to Meltzer, there are plans WWE is gonna introduce tag team belts to the divas division.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

Bellas going to be the first Diva tag-team champions.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2015)

Yep, the Divas Tag Titles only exist for the Bellas to win. We can have the Bellas as tag champions as Charlotte, Becky, Sasha and potentially Bayley tear it up for the main championship.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

It makes sense if the Bellas get to become the first ever Divas Tag Team match, besides being a team for around 7 years they are the most over divas today..



> According to The Wrestling Observer Newsletter, WWE is expecting John Cena to be able to work the Summerslam PPV. At this time, the Cena vs. Rollins program is scheduled to be a long term program, and is booked as the main event at most of the key house shows in September. The company will be marketing some “anti-Cena” shirts for Rollins. Two of the shirts will be “Never Shut Up” and “You Can’t See Knee”.



You cant see knee sounds funny, but I guess Cena wont win at SS...


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

He beat Rollins clean already. I didn't expect him to go over at SS. That would be too predictable.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> - We noted a while back that WWE had big plans for Lana as the top Diva in the company. The Wrestling Observer Newsletter notes that top WWE officials are ready to give the big Diva push to Eva Marie instead.



Sauce should be happy about this .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

I really want to know what WWE is promoting when they do a fucking shirt like " You Can't See Knee." I'm glad they're milking this for all its worth but honestly.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Sauce should be happy about this .


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

The Never Shut Up seems like a good idea for a shirt tbh.

A bit of more details about Eva Marie future push



> Apparently the rocket on Lana's ass, so to speak, is about to be switched to Eva Marie per the people at the top. To Eva Marie's credit, she is busting her own ass in training now but they are going with the storyline of the woman that everyone shunned and made fun of for being so bad who works hard and makes herself into a superstar.



An underdog storyline, similar to DB .

If she continues to improve, I can see her wrestling at WM for the divas title and win it.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 6, 2015)

WWE is dropping the "Submission Sorority" Tag name for the group, because Bangbros has it too.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2015)

Vince doesn't  give a Shit about the regular tag division so a Diva tag title would be a waste of time.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> An underdog storyline, similar to DB .



Eva Marie isn't  like Danielson at all.

Danielson has always been loved by fans and is the best technician in the world.

Nobody is saying Eva Marie is the greatest anything.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I really want to know what WWE is promoting when they do a fucking shirt like " You Can't See Knee." I'm glad they're milking this for all its worth but honestly.



To the biggest marks around. You know some of their fans will eat that shit right up and buy it.


Gibbs said:


> WWE is dropping the "Submission Sorority" Tag name for the group, because Bangbros has it too.



 holy shit!


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Sauce should be happy about this .



Yeah there was news they were looking to push a Hispanic or "Hispanic-looking" diva after souring on Lana.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 6, 2015)

[S-A-F];54127788 said:
			
		

> To the biggest marks around. You know some of their fans will eat that shit right up and buy it.
> 
> 
> holy shit!



What to mind when I saw the word sorority, its Sorority Sistas(porn featuring black girls ).



The Juice Man said:


> Eva Marie isn't  like Danielson at all.
> 
> Danielson has always been loved by fans and is the best technician in the world.
> 
> Nobody is saying Eva Marie is the greatest anything.



Eva Marie from what she has shown so far she is at least better than Kelly Kelly.

But i disagree with pushing her as a top face, she could work as top heel(she looks like one, she has shown mannerism of a heel before she went to train).



Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah there was news they were looking to push a Hispanic or "Hispanic-looking" diva after souring on Lana.



Eva Marie is half Mexican IIRC....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2015)

I have no problem with Eva Marie potentially being the face of the division if she can keep it up. Although I think it'll eventually fail compared to the likes of the Four Horsewomen, Eva is clearly improving, busting her ass and is trying her best so that right there is proof she's going for the goal.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

And Eva draws legendary heat. I've said it countless times before. People hate that woman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if they stupidly turned Ambrose heel in a few weeks at Summerslam.



He kinda does need the heel turn though, all he's doing is jobbing as a face.


Crowd loves him but at some point you gotta ask if it's better to add another heel who isn't an Authority heel to the roster.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 6, 2015)

Kofi should've won Money in the Bank instead of fucking Sheamus


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

And he's still boring. Sigh.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm also surprised WWE isn't making Submission Sorority S.S knowing their track record


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2015)

> *Source: TMZ*
> 
> TMZ reports that the term is used for a porn series produced by BangBros called HazeHer. A traffic analyst from BangBros noted that their website traffic surged 56% overnight, and that they have had a 35% increase in subscriptions. The company apparently plans to send Vince McMahon a "thank you" gift basket.




fucking E


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2015)

_*continued lamentation over a shitty product you know won't improve any time soon*_


----------



## Gunners (Aug 6, 2015)

In tribute, they should create a porno with a woman crawling around on her hands and knees, barking like a dog.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Eva Marie from what she has shown so far she is at least better than Kelly Kelly.



All Kelly Kelly could do were cartwheels and rollup.

Eva Marie going from being Kevin Dunn's sex toy to being better than Kelly Kelly isn't some huge feat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 6, 2015)

Gunners said:


> In tribute, they should create a porno with a woman crawling around on her hands and knees, barking like a dog.



Or kissing a woman and doing her in front of a drugged out wife


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 6, 2015)

Ulti said:


> I'm also surprised WWE isn't making Submission Sorority S.S knowing their track record



I'm applauding like The Rock right now.  On that note, I haven't watched WWE in a minute, but I am hearign New Day is....worth watching these days?  That TIJ podcast confirmed what I heard from their last radio interview.  WTF Vince?  Preachers?  Did you NOT see how Cena got booed at 27?  Well...maybe...it _is_ Cena...

Yo, found NJPW Day 10 main matches with UK commentary.  Wonder how bad this is going tobe...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 6, 2015)

[vimeo]135347843[/vimeo]

..................................


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 6, 2015)

Heh, just watched the opening promo between Reigns and Rusev.    That was a bit cringe inducing near the end. :rofl


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> [vimeo]135347843[/vimeo]
> 
> ..................................



Only WWE can turn Brooklyn heel


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 6, 2015)

Dude called the Boma Ye a shining wizard...but namedrops Takahashi's tokyo pimps slam?  All in all, he Needs someone to play off of


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 6, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> What to mind when I saw the word sorority, its Sorority Sistas(porn featuring black girls ).



My word association has anything involving sorority and girls leading to some fucking.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 6, 2015)

- CM Punk recently spoke with Ted Gruber of RedEyeChicago.com. Below are highlights:

*Spoiler*: __ 




You recently announced you will be writing for DC Comics. When will the first issue be released, and will we see more issues in the future?

Drax No. 1 is slated to be released late fall, early winter, whenever the seasons change here in Chicago. From when I first started writing, it?s definitely getting easier. Reading from scripts of comic books definitely helps, along with a great editor and an awesome co-writer, and they are all teaching me as I go.

Does it bother you when people ask, ?Will you return to wrestling??

Yes and no. It irks me a little bit because I think it?s the same people that are asking it. But at the same time you have to roll with the punches because it comes with the territory. It?s probably what I?m most known for, and there are fans out there that miss me in that venue. I am not one to draw in the past and I?m sailing on.

Hulk Hogan has made headlines for some of his racist comments becoming public. Being a former wrestler, what was your reaction?

I don?t really have a comment on it. Like I said, though, stuff that you say can come back and bite you in the ass. Everybody gets what they deserve in the world. Hopefully he issued a sincere apology and we can all move on from it. We all have said stupid things, and I don?t think you should judge somebody on what they said a long time ago. But some of the stuff is harsher than other things. It is what it is. 

Recently you received a text from WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan. How was that getting a vote of confidence from one of the people you grew up with through the ranks of pro wrestling?

I thought it was pretty cool. Everybody in WWE whether they admit it or not are big fans of the UFC. Like everything else, they are 10 years behind the curve on everything, but they are slowly warming up to MMA. Now it?s all Ronda Rousey. But a couple of years ago when I mentioned her they told me the sport was despicable. Everything they are doing now is something I told them five years ago. They live in a bubble. When you are on the road this much, you are ?all in? and nothing else matters; I lived in a bubble. They built this empire and they are the best at what they do. But they still have no [bleeping] idea what goes on outside their bubble.




Chicago Messiah speaking truth about WWE and its marks living in a bubble from the real world. They can't deny how popular MMA has gotten.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 6, 2015)

Just waiting for the inevitable Stone Cold podcast with CM Punk.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 7, 2015)

Ideal number for a roster, counting only active wrestlers?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> - CM Punk recently spoke with Ted Gruber of RedEyeChicago.com. Below are highlights:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Always entertaining seeing the mma vs wwe fans war. I saw a thread on another forum where wwe fans were tearing down mma's low ratings on tv and their buyrates dropping saying it was justa  fad. lol


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 7, 2015)

Two things, Vince is apparently a billionaire again.

DB made a really great point on the Sam Roberts podcast, the ROH Indy guys are better equipped for wrestling on TV because they have experience working the same guys in front of the same audience and getting reactions. Had never thought about it from that perspective before and it's pretty true.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Just waiting for the inevitable Stone Cold podcast with CM Punk.



if Vince was smart he'd do it .

Then again as Punk said it best he's a millionaire who should be a billionaire


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2015)

Charlotte made me laugh


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 7, 2015)

RIP Test for tappin dat back in the day.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 8, 2015)

Who is that


----------



## Cromer (Aug 8, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> - CM Punk recently spoke with Ted Gruber of RedEyeChicago.com. Below are highlights:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



>Writing for DC Comics
>Drax No. 1

What the fuck is this nonsense? 

And personally I think MMA outstripped pro graps in popularity...in America. Worldwide the pop cultural memory is still with WWE.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 8, 2015)

> The National Enquirer has a new article saying Hulk Hogan has been accused of lying under oath.
> 
> Their report notes that court transcripts reveal Hogan allegedly made conflicting statements to the FBI and to lawyers for the Gawker website, who Hogan has the $100 million lawsuit against. During a hearing on July 2nd, Gawker attorney Seth Berlin told the judge that he had learned Hogan made statements under oath during a talk with the FBI and during a deposition that are "directly at odds with another." Berlin wrote:
> 
> ...



Well Hogan is now done for.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 8, 2015)

Hogan going to jail now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 8, 2015)

Well...damn. I still want him to take down Gawker!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2015)

War Hogan!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2015)

In all seriousness, I don't approve of his statements and me and him wouldn't be friends (not that it really matters) but it does not erase my concerns his predicament strengthened. 

What he is experiencing is worse that a 1 year stint in prison which goes to show the power the media has in their hands. When they are going after the likes of Hogan and Cosby (individuals it is nigh on impossible to defend) it is easy for people to turn a blind eye to fact that a person's life was destroyed without a fair trial, but eventually my mind falls back to why a fair trial exists, who is setting the standard, will they target people fairly, and what happens in instances where the offence committed is fictitious. 

The fact that the recordings were held onto for a number of years also makes me wary of what's happening behind the scenes (blackmail).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 8, 2015)

Ultima Lucha was pretty awesome. Pentagon, Jr.'s and Vampiro's deathmatch was the highlight of it all next to the main event to me.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 9, 2015)

[S-A-F];54136554 said:
			
		

> RIP Test for tappin dat back in the day.



Jesus Christ.


----------



## teddy (Aug 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Ultima Lucha was pretty awesome. Pentagon, Jr.'s and Vampiro's deathmatch was the highlight of it all next to the main event to me.



Wasn't sure how i'd feel about vampiro stepping back into the ring, but damn was it atmospheric as hell. and that reveal...

man I hope season 2 is a thing with few hitches


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 9, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Who is that



Stacey Kiebler. 

She started as a Nitro girl in WCW then came over to WWE during the Invasion.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2015)

>surprised wwe used the sorority sister name ot begin with.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2015)

been kinda slow in this thread since Hogan's incident


----------



## Gunners (Aug 9, 2015)

It shows you how behind the times they are. You'd think the first thing they'd do is google the name just to see what comes up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2015)

They probably try and act like they're technologically advanced but they aren't.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 9, 2015)

What the hell are you two even going on about?


----------



## Gunners (Aug 9, 2015)

Me? I was responding to Raiden.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 9, 2015)

> As noted, Sheamus missed last week's WWE tour in Australia. Sheamus noted on Twitter that he was "licking his wounds."
> 
> Dave Meltzer reported at F4WOnline that Sheamus was either diagnosed with a concussion or that there is fear that he suffered one during last Monday's RAW main event.



Fella has such a bad luck with these injures in the last years.

Ortons chances of winning the briefcase and then winning the belt have increased...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> What the hell are you two even going on about?



I just answered Gunner about how the E pretends that it knows all about teh technology and internet.


also there's nothing to speak about so I thought I'd help this thread move along


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 9, 2015)

I was reading on TNA history, and Dixie Carter sounds like a real piece of shit.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 9, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I was reading on TNA history, and Dixie Carter sounds like a real piece of shit.



In an industry where Verne Gagne and Vince McMahon are decent sorts, relatively speaking, Dixie Carter still manages to be an utterly odious hypocrite.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

She has a ridiculous fixation on reality tv "stars" too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

> On Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson's recent Facebook Live Stream, the former WWE Champion talked about other professional wrestlers wanting to squash his WrestleMania 15 main event match against 'Stone Cold' Steve Austin.
> 
> "What makes that [match] so special was because it was my first WrestleMania as Heavyweight Champion and there were so many dudes in the locker room who were trying to squash that main event," Rock said. "It was like a long ass line that formed to Vince McMahon's office where all the top guys, many of them, were trying to stop that main event. 'Rock has no business being in the main event', 'he's a young kid', 'he's a rookie', 'he has no business being in it', but Vince had wanted that main event and one dude, the only dude, by the way, who could say 'yes' or 'no' to it, was Steve Austin and that cat went to them, the old man, Vince, and came to me, and he was like, 'I want you to be [my] partner. You're my partner - you're my dancing partner in this thing.'
> 
> ...






Glad Austin gave the ok for Rock to get his feet wet at Mania


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Glad Austin gave the ok for Rock to get his feet wet at Mania



Oh so thats how they became friends.

Because Rock used to dislike Austin in the beginning


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Lucha! Lucha! Lucha!

Oh, man can't wait for this game.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 10, 2015)

*IGN's Weekly 2K Roster Reveal *


> Ladies and gentlemen, boys and girls of all ages, welcome to the first entry of IGN's Roster 3:16, where we'll be revealing the entire roster of WWE 2K16 between now and its release. Just bookmark this page, and you can check back here every Monday morning for the latest roster updates, not to mention fresh new screenshots, artwork, and a variety of different videos, like this brand-new one of Kalisto's full ring entrance.
> 
> 
> Next, we've got a gallery of all-new in-game screens for your eyeballs to chew on, because everyone's eyeballs clearly have teeth. That's totally normal!
> ...


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *IGN's Weekly 2K Roster Reveal *



Fuck yes, the diversity in these characters, I'm loving it. Emma, Tamina, and my boi Booker T


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _2K16 Images_


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 10, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Oh so thats how they became friends.
> 
> Because Rock used to dislike Austin in the beginning



You got it mixed up.

It was Austin in the beginning  who disliked Rock.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

Triple H and The Rock mutually disliked another for a long time, mainly in that the former was jealous of the latter's successes. Hell, a lot of wrestlers outside of his Kliq do not have much good to say on HHH in contrast to The Rock. Such as, HHH never dressed in the same locker rooms as they which was considered a big thing apparently in backstage culture, while The Rock did. A lot talk about how even as a main eventer, The Rock would greet and talk to them, etc. while Hunter didn't. 

HHH has admitted to some of his past insecurities, such as with Jericho. He was miffed at Jericho's rapid ascension in the WWE, and they didn't like each other either.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: _2K16 Images_



Cena and Trips pretty much look the same. Granted 2K15 got it right the first time with the face scanning. Kane looks spot on.

I really want to see how some of the NXT women look like.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Triple H and The Rock mutually disliked another for a long time, mainly in that the former was jealous of the latter's successes. Hell, a lot of wrestlers outside of his Kliq do not have much good to say on HHH in contrast to The Rock. Such as, HHH never dressed in the same locker rooms as they which was considered a big thing apparently in backstage culture, while The Rock did. A lot talk about how even as a main eventer, The Rock would greet and talk to them, etc. while Hunter didn't.
> 
> HHH has admitted to some of his past insecurities, such as with Jericho. He was miffed at Jericho's rapid ascension in the WWE, and they didn't like each other either.



That's good. Everybody hated each other and they wanted to reach for that brass ring sooooooo bad.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

just can't stomach wrestling anymore. 

I come in here because I love my nigs.,


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> You got it mixed up.
> 
> It was Austin in the beginning  who disliked Rock.



I guess it was back when he was Rocky Maivia and being shoved down the peoples throat?



When did Taker grow his hair back?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Triple H and The Rock mutually disliked another for a long time, mainly in that the former was jealous of the latter's successes. Hell, a lot of wrestlers outside of his Kliq do not have much good to say on HHH in contrast to The Rock. Such as, HHH never dressed in the same locker rooms as they which was considered a big thing apparently in backstage culture, while The Rock did. A lot talk about how even as a main eventer, The Rock would greet and talk to them, etc. while Hunter didn't.
> 
> HHH has admitted to some of his past insecurities, such as with Jericho. He was miffed at Jericho's rapid ascension in the WWE, and they didn't like each other either.



Austin (the Cena and Hogan of that era) putting over Foley, Rock, and Jericho before him didn't help as well. 

That's why he had to bury 2 out of those 3 to keep himself relevant.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Seto Kaiba said:


> Triple H and The Rock mutually disliked another for a long time, mainly in that the former was jealous of the latter's successes. Hell, a lot of wrestlers outside of his Kliq do not have much good to say on HHH in contrast to The Rock. Such as, HHH never dressed in the same locker rooms as they which was considered a big thing apparently in backstage culture, while The Rock did. A lot talk about how even as a main eventer, The Rock would greet and talk to them, etc. while Hunter didn't.
> 
> HHH has admitted to some of his past insecurities, such as with Jericho. He was miffed at Jericho's rapid ascension in the WWE, and they didn't like each other either.






Bret Hart went into detail in his book on how HBK and Nose were out against Rock since day one.

When WWE approached Rock for a match with HBK at WM23, he said he'd rather face a star like Bret Hart.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

They still using the render where Taker had hair? 

Old man Taker isn't even photogenic.


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Bret Hart went into detail in his book on how HBK and Nose were out against Rock since day one.
> 
> When WWE approached Rock for a match with HBK at WM23, he said he'd rather face a star like Bret Hart.



I'm really irritated out of all the times H had Rock job to him..


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

Flow said:


> I'm really irritated out of all the times H had Rock job to him..



Yeah, iirc the reason was Vince wanted HHH to be one of the best heels in the story of the sport.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

Flow I'm guessing from your sig you been watching toonami every saturday?

such a great show man...... did she give that married man the p last ep?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 10, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Bret Hart went into detail in his book on how HBK and Nose were out against Rock since day one.
> 
> When WWE approached Rock for a match with HBK at WM23, he said he'd rather face a star like Bret Hart.



I always gave HBK a pass on his scummy burying antics because he was actually good in the ring.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

Isn't it great how Rock is legit the nicest dude ever to grace this earth? And now hes surpassed every ass hole wrestler who had some goofy ego.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> just can't stomach wrestling anymore.
> 
> I come in here because I love my nigs.,



Don't blame you. Shit is too castrated nowadays.



WhatADrag said:


> Flow I'm guessing from your sig you been watching toonami every saturday?
> 
> such a great show man...... did she give that married man the p last ep?



I've only seen 1 ep of that show but she don't seem like the type okay with being side bitch.  Although I could be wrong.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];54151140 said:
			
		

> Don't blame you. Shit is too castrated nowadays.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only seen 1 ep of that show but she don't seem like the type okay with being side bitch.  Although I could be wrong.



This dude had some game tho. They kissed and it went to a different cut scene. 

I don't know if they smashed or not


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

khris said:


> I always gave HBK a pass on his scummy burying antics because he was actually good in the ring.



Yeah, HHH is overrated in all aspects honestly. He was above average, but he was not great. Jericho was better on the mic and the ring, The Rock as well and had much more charisma, same for Austin and Michaels. Foley could get a crowd going too. Then of course the Undertaker...I could get why he was probably so insecure, especially when Kurt Angle came around. That was a star-studded roster, and he already had that backstage stigma of just getting where he was because he was part of the Kliq and even moreso after hooking up with the boss's daughter.

Didn't someone share a funny story that he tried to politic against Angle being WWF champion, because he was too small, but Pat Patterson asked HHH to try and kick Angle's ass IRL which shut him up?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 10, 2015)

Pretty sure HBK is smaller than Kurt.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> This dude had some game tho. They kissed and it went to a different cut scene.
> 
> I don't know if they smashed or not



Damn. guess that stuff doesn't bother her. 



Seto Kaiba said:


> Yeah, HHH is overrated in all aspects honestly. He was above average, but he was not great. Jericho was better on the mic and the ring, The Rock as well and had much more charisma, same for Austin and Michaels. Foley could get a crowd going too. Then of course the Undertaker...I could get why he was probably so insecure, especially when Kurt Angle came around. That was a star-studded roster, and he already had that backstage stigma of just getting where he was because he was part of the Kliq and even moreso after hooking up with the boss's daughter.
> 
> Didn't someone share a funny story that he tried to politic against Angle being WWF champion, because he was too small, but Pat Patterson asked HHH to try and kick Angle's ass IRL which shut him up?



Yep, it was either patterson or vince. Put the Nose in his place hard there.  Nose also tried to hold back Edge back when Edge first went singles.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

I know HHH had a douche past but I hate when people try to play him off likes hes nothing.
Hands down one of the best heels of all time. I had a legit hate for him as a kid. Refuse to let people just trash him as if he was just another guy.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm checking some promos of Rocky talking smack to Triple H.Boy he was destroying him


----------



## EJ (Aug 10, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Flow I'm guessing from your sig you been watching toonami every saturday?
> 
> such a great show man...... did she give that married man the p last ep?



I watched this shit back in 2013 little homie.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];54151260 said:
			
		

> Damn. guess that stuff doesn't bother her.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, it was either patterson or vince. Put the Nose in his place hard there.  Nose also tried to hold back Edge back when Edge first went singles.



Did Edge ever pin HHH when he was SD Top heel?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 10, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> I'm checking some promos of Rocky talking smack to Triple H.Boy he was destroying him



That promo when Rock mocked Nose's 20 minute promos in Nose's voice was pure gold.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

Flow said:


> I watched this shit back in 2013 little homie.



God damn.

It's pretty popular now since its dubbed and on toonami.


So little rule 34 on it


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

You know what made me mad the other day?

I was on youtube and watched wwe top ten combination finishers.

In a EC match Cena got the code breaker, 619, and spear by edge. This all happened in a sequence. 

Cena still kicked out.

I was legit pissed at that and I'm a die hard cena fan.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Did Edge ever pin HHH when he was SD Top heel?



Nope, he pinned Jeff in their triple threat I think. Or took the pin. Nose never saw Edge as main event material.



WhatADrag said:


> You know what made me mad the other day?
> 
> I was on youtube and watched wwe top ten combination finishers.
> 
> ...



Bro, this is why people don't fuck with Cena. If you ever scratched your head on why this is a prime example.



White Hawk said:


> I'm checking some promos of Rocky talking smack to Triple H.Boy he was destroying him



When Rock got on Nose for always saying that "YOUR ASS BELONGS TO ME!" phrase.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

But he has a good vision how wrestling should be these days, though



> Triple H ✔@tripleh
> It's official #NXTTakeOver: Brooklyn is
> S O L D O U T!! Record crowd of 13,000+ @barclayscenter #ThankYou #WeAreNXT
> 3:02 PM - 10 Aug 2015
> 681 681 Retweets 925 925 favorites



And Vince/Dunn think NXT like shows cant draw? .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm surprised it took them so long to sell out, imo.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> I know HHH had a douche past but I hate when people try to play him off likes hes nothing.
> Hands down one of the best heels of all time. I had a legit hate for him as a kid. Refuse to let people just trash him as if he was just another guy.



He's above average, but ironically despite trying to hold people back he never had the real stuff to be top guy. He was always the guy who worked with the guy...a "B+ Player" one could say...


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He's above average, but ironically despite trying to hold people back he never had the real stuff to be top guy. He was always the guy who worked with the guy...a "B+ Player" one could say...



Nah stop it man hes one of the goats.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

Nah Triple H is a B+player. Great heel for sure but he's not someone you build the company around. Boy does he make for one lousy ass face.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

He made stars though, and his wife Steph also made stars that were the most over people in the company.


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2015)

Maddox looking good


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 10, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> He made stars though, and his wife Steph also made stars that were the most over people in the company.



Nose only made Bootista.

Lol at Stephanie making stars.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2015)

I feel sorry for NXT. If it loses steam Vince will throw it in the bin, if its success grows Vince will get involved.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 10, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> He made stars though, and his wife Steph also made stars that were the most over people in the company.


Trips I'll give you, but who the fuck did Steph ever put over and make a star?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Nose only made Bootista.
> 
> Lol at Stephanie making stars.



Hunter helped Benoit, Cena, Hardy,Orton becoming full time main eventers .

Steph helped getting over Lita, Trish, and Bellas, .


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Trips I'll give you, but who the fuck did Steph ever put over and make a star?



Trish
Lita
The Bellas

The last before Steph being involved with them crowd didnt care for them at all. Steph made them relevant and they are now 2 of the most over divas in the company.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

How did Steph help get The Bellas over?


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

Getting a good amount of tv time, and closed the show several times, and it helped Nikki improve her mic skills and get over in a big way when she turned on Brie.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

No, they were over before that whole feud. Total Divas, if anything is what really did it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephanie didn't help Lita...wtf?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

If Stephanie made Lita a star, then I definitely missed something.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

It's funny for all the good HHH can do for the company, he was also fucking up the company with his reigns and politics


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> It's funny for all the good HHH can do for the company, he was also fucking up the company with his reigns and politics



He was the least fucked up of the Kliq at least? He definitely roided up like Nash did, but at least he's still mobile...


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> No, they were over before that whole feud. Total Divas, if anything is what really did it.



They werent over in 2013 when they were feuding with AJ, crowd was mostly indifferent toward them, they got big momentum when they feuded with Steph(the crowd reaction was big when Brie wrestled Steph, I dont remember a crowd reaction that big in a Bellas match before the Steph feud).



Seto Kaiba said:


> Stephanie didn't help Lita...wtf?





Sauce said:


> If Stephanie made Lita a star, then I definitely missed something.



She put her over and that was the moment Women Wrestling revived in the WWE, that same year 2000 had prior to this memorable moment Hervina winning the Womens Title .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

No...Lita was already popular before Stephanie got involved. Stephanie couldn't wrestle for shit in those days.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Aug 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No...Lita was already popular before Stephanie got involved. *Stephanie couldn't wrestle for shit in those days.*


Being honest she still can't wrestle for shit nowadays.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> They werent over in 2013 when they were feuding with AJ, crowd was mostly indifferent toward them, they got big momentum when they feuded with Steph(the crowd reaction was big when Brie wrestled Steph, I dont remember a crowd reaction that big in a Bellas match before the Steph feud).



The crowd reaction towards the build up for Brie vs. Steph was amazing. I  will admit. But ultimately, Brie took the L and was thrown into a feud with her sister Nikki that buried her. After, Nikki got the long title reign. Only one Bella got over from Steph, not both. To say Steph made them stars is pushing it though. They were selling a lot of merch before Steph got involved and were highly popular from Total Divas.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

Perucho you need to stop, like really. Lita was already getting popular with the Hardy Boys before she beat Steph for the women's title. Steph never put anyone over since she can't wrestle worth a lick and never has.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

20 minute Rollins promo, check. Never realized how fucking big Rollin's nose is.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you Rollins.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

What the fuck is this.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2015)

Funny promo.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 10, 2015)

thank God for Cesaro


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok now we need Rusev and it will be the same as before.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> 20 minute Rollins promo, check. Never realized how fucking big Rollin's nose is.



No wonder Triple H likes him.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 10, 2015)

Rollins should've stopped  while he was ahead


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

"Kevin, have you put on weight lately?"


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Tag team match playa


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 10, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Ok now we need Rusev and it will be the same as before.



They just straight up replaced Rusev with Orton.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Plan B in action. 

Cena might not make it to SS.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Tamina looking so out of place.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 10, 2015)

I have chosen Becky Lynch to be the one to fill the gap left by AJ Lee's retirement. I like Sasha too, though.

Given my luck with liking anyone new that shows up it will likely end in them going nowhere.

Is "PCB" supposed to be the Submission Sorority name replacement?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

We want Lana chants during this Diva's revolution. What the fuck is the crowd doing.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Nikki is getting dominated here. #PaperChampion


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Do the flying knee, Brie.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Brie getting the benefits of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

The Girls have gone wild


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Divas are making a come back.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Divas finally have ladies that can wrestle.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

That wasn't the problem. The problem was the air time.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Big E's dancing.


----------



## DeK3iDE (Aug 10, 2015)

lol Big E


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Poor Renee Young.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Big E doing too much.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you New Day for making the tag team division relevant.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He was the least fucked up of the Kliq at least? He definitely roided up like Nash did, but at least he's still mobile...



which surprises me how well he moved even with his massive titties 


also sauce having to do commentary shows the state of this thread and Mondays


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

Watching Gintama

Fuck WWE.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];54153403 said:
			
		

> Watching Gintama
> 
> Fuck WWE.



How's Gintama been brah? 

I sorta stopped halfway. It's funny but then it can get boring at times


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, I don't watch WWE it's complete shit now. I'm just going through Netflix right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

Netflix doesn't have enough animes 


Pisses me off it only has jobber animes like Attack on Titan and Naruto


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

It does have some shitty anime sometimes, but I saw The Devil is a Part-Timer on netflix, and I liked that at least. I watched Magi on it too, but I was displeased about certain changes the anime did for drama...


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> which surprises me how well he moved even with his massive titties
> 
> 
> also sauce having to do commentary shows the state of this thread and Mondays



I do my best, maggle!


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

New Day better win those tag-team championships.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> How's Gintama been brah?
> 
> I sorta stopped halfway. It's funny but then it can get boring at times



the references can be hard to understand since its mostly japanese cultural references. Depends on what eps you saw too since the early ones don't even compare to the quality of episodes from like 25 onwards.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Netflix doesn't have enough animes
> 
> 
> Pisses me off it only has jobber animes like Attack on Titan and Naruto



Get the free crunchyroll trial. That's where I've been watching a lot of stuff recently.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 10, 2015)

Playing Bayonetta 1 on WiiU. 

Cutting angels up with the Master Sword.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Cesaro is so over.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Double RKO. Fuck, yes! I hope Randy takes the title from Rolliins tonight.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2015)

Randy winning the match protects Cesaro and Owens from losing to Rollins


----------



## Sauce (Aug 10, 2015)

Ambrose and Reigns are golden together. They should get a tag-team title run.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

I would like to see KENTA become WWE WHC in the future. As long as Vince lives this is unlikely however.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Imagine KENTA vs a healthy Bryan?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Playing Bayonetta 1 on WiiU.
> 
> Cutting angels up with the Master Sword.



Want to play Bayo 2 but I'm not buying the Wii U just to play it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];54153495 said:
			
		

> Get the free crunchyroll trial. That's where I've been watching a lot of stuff recently.



Oh I did 


I'll probably buy a three month membership since I have enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2015)

You guys notice they never showed one image of American Badass/Big Evil era Taker just then?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I do my best, maggle!


You're just having fun . 




Seto Kaiba said:


> It does have some shitty anime sometimes, but I saw The Devil is a Part-Timer on netflix, and I liked that at least. I watched Magi on it too, but I was displeased about certain changes the anime did for drama...



Yeah that's probably the only one I enjoyed so much that I binged watch .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> You guys notice they never showed one image of American Badass/Big Evil era Taker just then?



I have no idea who you are talking about he never existed.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 10, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Imagine KENTA vs a healthy Bryan?


Already wrestled in Japan years ago.

Dat strong style.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 10, 2015)

Still reading up on TNA history, I think the only reason Dixie Carter isn't in jail is because of her dad. 

It is saying something that I just want this promotion to hasten its inevitable demise.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I have no idea who you are talking about he never existed.



Rofl that actually brings up a good question.

When Big evil won the title who now has claim on it.

Taker or Vacant?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh I did
> 
> 
> I'll probably buy a three month membership since I have enjoyed it a lot.



Yeah I've been enjoying it quitea  bit. Been watching Gintama, GTO, Rerouni Kenshin, Hokuto no Ken and a few others on there. Also been watching Legend of the Galactic Heroes on Youtube. Such a classic, shame crunchy doesn't have that.

I was thinking about paying for the Funi sub next time and just keep crunchy on free since they are also lacking a lot of series I want to watch that are on Funi's stream instead.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Still reading up on TNA history, I think the only reason Dixie Carter isn't in jail is because of her dad.
> 
> It is saying something that I just want this promotion to hasten its inevitable demise.



What did she do? I don't keep up with TNAs past aside from like the awful gimmick matches they came up with when they first started in 2002. lol


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];54153696 said:
			
		

> Yeah I've been enjoying it quitea  bit. Been watching Gintama, GTO, Rerouni Kenshin, Hokuto no Ken and a few others on there. Also been watching Legend of the Galactic Heroes on Youtube. Such a classic, shame crunchy doesn't have that.
> 
> I was thinking about paying for the Funi sub next time and just keep crunchy on free since they are also lacking a lot of series I want to watch that are on Funi's stream instead.



Nice 

I'm mostly comedy oriented with a few exceptions. Hunter x Hunter has been solid .  

Yeah you can't go wrong with Funimation they seem to have a shitload of animes as well .


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I would like to see KENTA become WWE WHC in the future. As long as Vince lives this is unlikely however.



Kenta has potential to be Taka Michinoku 2.0


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

Unless you're samoan or white, it ain't happening brother.


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2015)

Maybe it's just me, but Harper looked sloppy that match.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

Bryan is home!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nice
> 
> I'm mostly comedy oriented with a few exceptions. Hunter x Hunter has been solid .
> 
> Yeah you can't go wrong with Funimation they seem to have a shitload of animes as well .



Check out GTO if you haven't. Shit had me crackin up. 

How far are you in HxH?


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

Don't cry big show


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

I think Vince is a Ryback guy. Da hell? People actually like Ryback?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

oh you little troll you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];54153843 said:
			
		

> Check out GTO if you haven't. Shit had me crackin up.
> 
> How far are you in HxH?



I shall 


I'm pretty much like five episodes in. I liked it but I tend to forget about animes till I'm reminded


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

What's that move Seth was trying to do on Orton before it got reversed into an RKO?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I shall
> 
> 
> I'm pretty much like five episodes in. I liked it but I tend to forget about animes till I'm reminded



It just keeps getting better so keep watching, bro.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

Genetically Superior Charlotte makes me cringe, like really? They couldn't think of something less...white power-ish?


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 10, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> What's that move Seth was trying to do on Orton before it got reversed into an RKO?



Was probably a Curb Stomp. I don't remember when WWE stopped letting him use it but it's the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2015)

Azeruth said:


> Was probably a Curb Stomp. I don't remember when WWE stopped letting him use it but it's the first thing that came to mind.



The raw right after I think was the final day he did it.

Oh Mark Henry coming out with American flag.  I thought they stopped Rusev being all anti american just pro Rusev now.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> Genetically Superior Charlotte makes me cringe, like really? They couldn't think of something less...white power-ish?



They really said that?


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2015)

Do they always go from Seattle to Minneapolis for RAW? 

Great cities back to back if so


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

[S-A-F];54153940 said:
			
		

> They really said that?



She said it on commentary earlier, then Michael Cole brought it up again. Something tells me Vince is involved feeding lines to push this awkward business.  They just had a racial scandal mind you.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

Stephen Amell got better potatoes than Ambrose


----------



## Ae (Aug 10, 2015)

Glad he didn't trip over the ropes


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 10, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> She said it on commentary earlier, then Michael Cole brought it up again. Something tells me Vince is involved feeding lines to push this awkward business.  They just had a racial scandal mind you.



Well we know how Vince is about his masterrace wrasslers.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

This is so damn cool


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 10, 2015)

Seth Rollins needs to make an arrow appearance


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok, I know sheamus as issues with Orton.

But

WWE Explain the logic in writing for Sheamus to stop Orton winning then cashing in on Orton?


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 10, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Ok, I know sheamus as issues with Orton.
> 
> But
> 
> WWE Explain the logic in writing for Sheamus to stop Orton winning then cashing in on Orton?



There isn't any from a cashing in stand point (nor does it make sense for Sheamus to scream at the ref over and over while he waits for Orton to return).

But from a future match standpoint they have cost each other the title so...meh. Summerslam match then?


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes they cost each other but the writing shouldn't be this illogical.  It would have made just as much sense for Sheamus to wait, KO Orton while celebrating then cash in.

Writers either have no clue or believe that everyone watching is the 5 year old cena fan.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 10, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Yes they cost each other but the writing shouldn't be this illogical.  It would have made just as much sense for Sheamus to wait, KO Orton while celebrating then cash in.
> 
> Writers either have no clue or believe that everyone watching is the 5 year old cena fan.



I agree, but at the same time there have been opportunities to cash in but they never do. Wasn't there a time when someone cashed in but Teddy Long came out and overturned it because the champion wasn't able to compete/too injured? Writing MITB cash ins hasn't always been WWE's strong suit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

Writing hasn't been WWE's strong suit at all . Why is Orton vs Sheamus being treated as it should be elevated?


they have had some of the worst fucking matches in WWE.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 10, 2015)

Azeruth said:


> I agree, but at the same time there have been opportunities to cash in but they never do. Wasn't there a time when someone cashed in but Teddy Long came out and overturned it because the champion wasn't able to compete/too injured? Writing MITB cash ins hasn't always been WWE's strong suit.



Honestly the only non cash in I agree with that had people pissed was when Seth took out both Cena and Lesnar two weeks before Royal Rumble.  People were yelling at him to cash in when they forget triple threat matches don't have Champion's advantage and it would have put Seth in a worse position.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

Amell made this Raw


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Any logical reason why Lobster Head wasn't able to cash in?

It looked like he had enough time.

Its not like Seth Rollins is Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2015)

What was the ref doing?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Arguing with Sheamus.

I guess Orton took too long to get back in the ring.

Botchamania.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like RAW had more plotholes than Bleach and DBZ combined.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

So Rollins retained?


----------



## Cromer (Aug 11, 2015)

5  pages for RAW?


----------



## kire (Aug 11, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Writing hasn't been WWE's strong suit at all . Why is Orton vs Sheamus being treated as it should be elevated?
> 
> 
> they have had some of the worst fucking matches in WWE.



indeed..

The writers should all be fired...
and half of the wrestlers..Cena and Orton at the top of this list.


anyway..It was sad about RRP.  I loved watching that guy...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> So Rollins retained?



Is that even a serious question? RAWs are absolutely worthless in keeping up with the product, and Smackdown...I haven't watched Smackdown in years. Skip half the PPVs, I don't think I'll be watching SummerSlam either.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> So Rollins retained?



By DQ.

Word is Cena and Rollins will be feuding for months.

Besides, Sheamus will be the next champion so I don't know how that's better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2015)

Lol atleast Ryback is still champ but Owens and Cesaro deserves a title shot. Cena should remain injure for 2 more months and vacate the title and let Cesaro/Owens unify them. 

Btw, are we going to see Amell do a top rope Green Arrow at Summerslam?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

Forgot Ryback is sitting on his ass at home with that title.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 11, 2015)

Wait a minute let me rephrase my post, Cesaro is the only who deserves a title shot. I forgot the fact that fat fuck 2.0 is a jobber


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

Seriously, though. The IC title should be on the SS card. Ryback needs to be stripped.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Kevin Dunn hates Steen and Cesaro.

That's the reason they're not feuding over the US title.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2015)

heard that actor did pretty good


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2015)

Man I hope Yang defeats Prince Lohengramm, The way it seems Yang is going to lose by the narrator always hyping Lohengramm. I hate the dude!


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Forgot Ryback is sitting on his ass at home with that title.



He's still gone? I know staph infections are serious shit but shouldn't he have been back by now?



WhatADrag said:


> Man I hope Yang defeats Prince Lohengramm, The way it seems Yang is going to lose by the narrator always hyping Lohengramm. I hate the dude!



Oh you're watching Legend of Galactic Heroes too? Wait how can you even hate the prince? Its not like he's a douche or an asshole. He's probably one of the nicest princes you'll find in this type of series.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2015)

[S-A-F];54155620 said:
			
		

> He's still gone? I know staph infections are serious shit but shouldn't he have been back by now?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you're watching Legend of Galactic Heroes too? Wait how can you even hate the prince? Its not like he's a douche or an asshole. He's probably one of the nicest princes you'll find in this type of series.



Are you watching it?

It just seems like all the success will give him madness and he will become an evil asshole like everyone else in history.

Yang that homie so I don't want him to fail either.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah I'm on ep 10. I can already tell the power will slowly corrupt him but where I'm at right now he's still a headstrong guy. Yang is pretty chill dude so I already like him. The superiors for both armies are cavemen.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2015)

[S-A-F];54155860 said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm on ep 10. I can already tell the power will slowly corrupt him but where I'm at right now he's still a headstrong guy. Yang is pretty chill dude so I already like him. The superiors for both armies are cavemen.





we some bros watching this shit at the same time.

I'm on episode 46. shit it pretty wild now.


----------



## Azeruth (Aug 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Forgot Ryback is sitting on his ass at home with that title.



Didn't Ryback come back on Raw though to confront Big Show and Miz?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2015)

When I had a staph infection it left a good sized hole in my arm. Not something you just come back from.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2015)

I noticed Ryback's left knee appeared to have a cave in it.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

They are regretting having Cena go over Owens, he shouldve gone over at Battleground, Owens vs Rollins wouldve been a fantastic title match.

WWE is pretty much betting on Taker vs Lesnar to do great PPV buys.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

I just hope Taker puts on a better performance than what he did against Lesnar at WM30. If not then


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

> Hulk Hogan, who turns 62 years old today, has remained very quiet on Twitter regarding his pro wrestling future. Hogan broke his silence today when he Tweeted the following





> Hulk Hogan ✔@HulkHogan
> Aiming for WM32





> Hulk Hogan ✔@HulkHogan
> I will explain again I "WAS" aiming for 32 but I am training like there is still something big ahead in my future,only love 4 my maniacs HH
> 9:02 AM - 11 Aug 2015



Hogan going to turn heel and milk the racism for everything its worth.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

If WWE had brains, they would bring back HOLLYWOOD Hulk Hogan for WM32(in case he doesnt go to jail), and having become the manager of a young star.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm really excited to see Stephen Amell in the ring at SS.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> I'm really excited to see Stephen Amell in the ring at SS.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

No. The dude is really athletic and he'll put on a good show.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 11, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> we some bros watching this shit at the same time.
> 
> I'm on episode 46. shit it pretty wild now.



Well Drag aside from your Nose love we seem to agree on most things. 

Damn I'm far behind. hopefully I get to the halfway point this weekend when I have jack to do.



LordPerucho said:


> They are regretting having Cena go over Owens, he shouldve gone over at Battleground, Owens vs Rollins wouldve been a fantastic title match.
> 
> WWE is pretty much betting on Taker vs Lesnar to do great PPV buys.



Too late, damage been done now. Cena went over twice and now the interest in Owens has left the fans. WWE dropping the ball yet again. Nothing new here, folks.



Sauce said:


> Hogan going to turn heel and milk the racism for everything its worth.



Didn't think he'd be gone for long but that was fast. Like Vince gives a shit about Hogan being racist. I'm sure he said similar when Steph was dating.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2015)

ZtD:  You are days late and short on content.  What about that move impresses you?  You see the guy in 'Murica pants yet?  Eithyer way...the person taking it did the majority to make it look good, after all.



The Juice Man said:


> ...I guess Orton took too long to get back in the ring...



Sounds pretty *supid* to me.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 11, 2015)

Ambrose is turning on Reigns at Summerslam.....right? 

I'm pretty good at sensing things and yeah that's what I'm coming up with. This whole Wyatts/mini-Shield thing is played out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2015)

That would be the worst thing to do to Reigns.

He's already a polarizing figure like Cena.

Ambrose would get cheered more if he turns  on BABYGURL.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 11, 2015)

Injuries have been a big problem these last couple of months.  Then you have the rest of the roster doing nothing.


off the top of my head
y2j got hurt at that japan event
ryback
rowan
sheamus 
cena
rusev was hurt for a while
sami zayn 


then it doesn't help they gave guys like orton, ziggler, and dean pretty lengthy breaks at some point.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 11, 2015)

Indeed but this is Vince Mr "Dammit we don't want Reigns to turn heel" and I've been hearing about Ambrose turning heel in dirtsheets since this year so I don't know. 

This company is stupid. It makes more sense if Reigns turned on Ambrose.





WhatADrag said:


> Injuries have been a big problem these last couple of months.  Then you have the rest of the roster doing nothing.
> 
> 
> off the top of my head
> ...



Yeah, just give guys every other week off or something or maybe a month or two off every few months.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Indeed but this is Vince Mr "Dammit we don't want Reigns to turn heel" and I've been hearing about Ambrose turning heel in dirtsheets since this year so I don't know.
> 
> This company is stupid. It makes more sense if Reigns turned on Ambrose.
> 
> Yeah, just give guys every other week off or something or maybe a month or two off every few months.



It simple, idk why the E overcomplicates simple stuff.

Let Reigns turn heel and cut the same promo Rock did when he turned heel in 1997(How the people are "piece of crap" for not respecting how he has improved as a wrestler).


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Working 300 days on the road out of the year.

Only having 1 day off a week.

If not wrestling on Raw,Smackdown,etc, you're either in the gym,doing media appearances or traveling to the next event.

Guys in the Midcard and the women don't even make that much money.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm all for Reigns vs. Ambrose. Reigns needs at least one more credible feud.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2015)

Ambrose would need to win that one. He loses too many!


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

Tough Enough time.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

Sarah Lee might get eliminated, tonight. She can't stop smiling,


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 11, 2015)

I AM BEGGING YOU PEOPLE GET RID OF ZZ GODDAMMIT WHY ARE YOU PEOPLE VOTING FOR HIM YOU DON'T WANT HIM YOU WANT THIS SLICK-HAIRED MASTODON RIGHT HERE THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE ROMAN REIGNS THAT WE ARE DEFINITELY NOT TRYING TO FORCE ON YOU


----------



## Sauce (Aug 11, 2015)

GG got eliminated. Sigh. There goes my favorite diva in this competition. I don't see what people see in Tanner. Dude, has one facial expression.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2015)

kire said:


> indeed..
> 
> The writers should all be fired...
> and half of the wrestlers..Cena and Orton at the top of this list.
> ...



Orton was fine when he was allowed to go full heel.  The guy sucks as a face


----------



## EJ (Aug 11, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Working 300 days on the road out of the year.
> 
> Only having 1 day off a week.
> 
> ...



I could and would definitely do that if I was pulling in that money.

Would stop after 6-8 years most likely.


----------



## Black Superman (Aug 11, 2015)

Sauce said:


> GG got eliminated. Sigh. There goes my favorite diva in this competition. I don't see what people see in Tanner. Dude, has one facial expression.



I knew it wasn't a wrestling competition when they got rid of patrick. Now people have to choose between white roman reigns, bootleg seth rollins with no game and ZZ.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 11, 2015)

Sara and ZZ are each gonna run away with 250k and the WWE cannot stop them.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 11, 2015)

Good, VKM's a billionaire...what's a half a mil


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 11, 2015)

> - Kevin Dunn was briefly trending on Twitter today, as tons of angry fans took to social media to criticize the WWE mainstay. Rumors surfaced this afternoon that Randy Orton's jabs at Kevin Owens' weight on Raw this week were sent down from Dunn. Those rumors haven't been confirmed by a credible source, but seem to be the reason for the frustrated tweets.



I cant wait until the day they fire dumbass Kevin Dunn.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 11, 2015)

What would it take to fire Dunn? Think.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 11, 2015)

Maddox was in a dark match prior to Main Event with blonde hair, a new gimmick and his name is now Joshua Kingsley.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 11, 2015)

Kevin Dunn isn't  going anywhere.

Dunn has been by Vince's side since the 1990's ever since Vince beat the federal government in court and has more power in the company than Nose does.

Dunn has been very vocal about Steen and Cesaro  not having the look to attract casual fans.

Not to mention Dunn is a big supporter of Eva Marie and John Cena.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

Kevin Dung is Kevin Dung.


That's all there is to it.


WWE has a cancer and it's name is Dung


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2015)

Are the fans really up in arms over Owens being called fat in a promo? 

Also should I really give divas a chance?
[youtube]w9COIQM_v9I[/youtube]

Really??



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Maddox was in a dark match prior to Main Event with blonde hair, a new gimmick and his name is now Joshua Kingsley.



Why they didn't go further with his crooked heel ref gimmick I'll never know.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah crooked heel ref Maddox could have been the new Nick Patrick.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah really but instead they went with making him some lame GM or having that failed contract gimmick. Just make him a crooked ref after the Punk/Ryback incident. Its not that damn hard.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 12, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> What would it take to fire Dunn? Think.



HHH gaining more power, NXT has proven he can be the Messiah WWE needs right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Kevin Dunn isn't  going anywhere.
> 
> Dunn has been by Vince's side since the 1990's ever since Vince beat the federal government in court and has more power in the company than Nose does.
> 
> ...



But it's crazy considering the fact that NXT sold out the same venue Summerslam did with Owens and Balor headlining. That's got to be the biggest wake up call there is. Even for the biggest Steen hater it's basically Uhaa Nation, Devitt, Steen, Joe, Sasha,Bailey, and the corpse of Jushin Liger. They sold the same amount of tickets as Lesnar and Taker.


----------



## kenshinhimura (Aug 12, 2015)

Where are Kane and JnJ security  these days.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 12, 2015)

You guys think without the part timers WWE could sell out Cowboys stadium


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

Absolutely not but the attendance records for AT&T are ridiculous. 100k in attendance is tough with or without the part timers but you can't really blame them for trying. They just really suck at time management. They basically have to draw 95k but I do think that's impossible without the part timers.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 12, 2015)

I know I basically just stopped posting here recently, but I interrupt your regularly scheduled WWE circle jerk with HONMAAAAAAAAAAAAMANIAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2015)

I stripped naked and ran around the house. roomies looked at me like a loon, but i don't regret it


I did it for honma


----------



## Cromer (Aug 12, 2015)

For all the doubters...


*Spoiler*: __ 








So happy right now...


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> But it's crazy considering the fact that NXT sold out the same venue Summerslam did with Owens and Balor headlining. That's got to be the biggest wake up call there is. Even for the biggest Steen hater it's basically Uhaa Nation, Devitt, Steen, Joe, Sasha,Bailey, and the corpse of Jushin Liger. They sold the same amount of tickets as Lesnar and Taker.



Well my cousin claims Lesnar isn't THAT big of a draw when it comes to pro wrestling and Taker is ancient. So I'm not too surprised, WWE need to stop pussyfooting on new stars and go 100% behind them and nothing less.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

Honma sucks


----------



## Sauce (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's a question. Do you guys believe Cesaro could draw as a headliner?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

Well since mania's made up of a lot of European fans it could work


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honma sucks



Can't process this over the sight of honmamania running wild


the greatest streak in pro wrasslin history starts now!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Can't process this over the sight of honmamania running wild
> 
> 
> the greatest streak in pro wrasslin history starts now!



He's just another Randy Orton


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Here's a question. Do you guys believe Cesaro could draw as a headliner?



With proper buildup, yeah i can see it. the crowd is into whatever the dude does in the ring


a blood feud between him and lesnar is my dream feud. the potential stiffness of their matches has me hard and i know it's something the fans would shit their pants over


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> He's just another Randy Orton



This comparison only works when orton is able to consistently have the hottest matches of the night while being a perpetual loser



can't derail honmamania


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 12, 2015)

[S-A-F];54165053 said:
			
		

> Well my cousin claims Lesnar isn't THAT big of a draw when it comes to pro wrestling and Taker is ancient. So I'm not too surprised, WWE need to stop pussyfooting on new stars and go 100% behind them and nothing less.



The problem is management only want ONE  megastar that won't become bigger than the company itself and will never leave.

Vince had a lot of top guys leave him for greener pastures. (Hogan,Bret,Rock,Brock,etc)

Not to mention management doesn't really like  most of the younger talent AKA Dunn's fat joke to Steen. Bryan being called goat, B+player.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 12, 2015)

More 2K16 characters confirmed. 

[youtube]M6YOGqm3150[/youtube]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> This comparison only works when orton is able to consistently have the hottest matches of the night while being a perpetual loser
> 
> 
> 
> can't derail honmamania



More like he'll get boring real fast is what I meant 




NJPW has only one way of winning me over . Nakamura vs AJ for title please


----------



## Sauce (Aug 12, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> More 2K16 characters confirmed.
> 
> [youtube]M6YOGqm3150[/youtube]



At least Stone Cold is really invested in this game. Cover not wasted.


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> More like he'll get boring real fast is what I meant



Not if he keeps putting the performances he consistently puts in and manages to always manages to get a crowd hot


honmamania for a 100 years! 



> NJPW has only one way of winning me over . Nakamura vs AJ for title please




considering how the points are spread now, a g1 finals match looks to be the case


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Not if he keeps putting the performances he consistently puts in and manages to always manages to get a crowd hot
> 
> 
> honmamania for a 100 years!
> ...



 screw your 100  years you Honma jimmy 



Please let it be so 


I will stay up for that one


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> More 2K16 characters confirmed.
> 
> [youtube]M6YOGqm3150[/youtube]



Promo is godly won't lie


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

I don't know much about Honma but it says a lot about the strength of NJPW's storytelling when a Santino like character winning resonates like that. You can tell a traditional story without it sucking donkey dick.



			
				[S-A-F];54165053 said:
			
		

> Well my cousin claims Lesnar isn't THAT big of a draw when it comes to pro wrestling and Taker is ancient. So I'm not too surprised, WWE need to stop pussyfooting on new stars and go 100% behind them and nothing less.



I think at times over the past 3 years that is a true statement but not as it currently stands. Lesnar and Taker has been booked really well, way better than it was at Mania. I think that's pretty much because of the fact that Lesnar is the biggest draw they have outside of the Rock and they don't have him cowering in fear or getting stabbed by pens.

It's a 3 hour show and they usually don't maximize it. There's enough to time to get everyone over they have just been doing a terrible job, but I think they're getting better. Cesaro's push and Owens helping sell out the Barclays has me cautiously optimistic. I'm praying Owens v Balor is barn burner because that match has the potential to evoke a lot of change.


----------



## teddy (Aug 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> screw your 100  years you Honma jimmy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would hope so too. particularly why i'm looking forward to tanahashi/styles this friday since the winner of that match moves onto the finals

naturally i want styles to win since styles/nakamura is the fresh untested matchup


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

ted. said:


> Would hope so too. particularly why i'm looking forward to tanahashi/styles this friday since the winner of that match moves onto the finals
> 
> naturally i want styles to win since styles/nakamura is the fresh untested matchup



but in all seriousness why is Honma winning such a big deal? If you could explain 


Interesting  but Tanahashi doesn't lose a lot so I get the feeling Tanahashi will win


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but in all seriousness why is Honma winning such a big deal? If you could explain
> 
> 
> Interesting  but Tanahashi doesn't lose a lot so I get the feeling Tanahashi will win



He didn't win a single match in the last G1, something like 0-12 and this time around he lost his first 7 matches.

1/100


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> He didn't win a single match in the last G1, something like 0-12 and this time around he lost his first 7 matches.
> 
> 1/100



Damn now I can understand why Ted and Cromer are celebrating.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't know much about Honma but it says a lot about the strength of NJPW's storytelling when a Santino like character winning resonates like that. You can tell a traditional story without it sucking donkey dick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean every time it seems like they're going in a positive direction they shoot themselves in the legs by having Cena go over Owens twice or by having Rollins look like dickshit against Brock.

Cesaro/Owens and Owens/Balor will just fall on deaf ears.

Brock/Taker can have the best build up ever. I don't care for it. i want something new.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

[S-A-F];54165550 said:
			
		

> I mean every time it seems like they're going in a positive direction they shoot themselves in the legs by having Cena go over Owens twice or by having Rollins look like dickshit against Brock.
> 
> Cesaro/Owens and Owens/Balor will just fall on deaf ears.
> 
> Brock/Taker can have the best build up ever. I don't care for it. i want something new.



Cena going over Owens was pretty shitty but at least there was some intrigue there and the moment of Kevin Steen pinning John Cena clean happened. It's better than Rusev and Wyatt simply because every match they had was a 4 star affair.

Idk. Summerslam and Takeover are in the same building and will have roughly the same attendance numbers. I think Vince will be there like he was in San Jose. The thought theres no money in Owens got proven wrong on Monday.

I've got no real desire for it either but I respect it's at least an improvement over Mania. I'd rather Cesaro but that seems to be pretty much every smirk's dream match of the moment.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 12, 2015)

I just know Taker's old ass is going over on Brock and it disgusts me.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah the intrigue was there but does any of that still matter now that Cena was then booked to kill Owen's momentum by beating him twice in a row and having him tap out? I can't look back on those matches fondly anymore because of the sour taste that was left after the fact.

As for Taker/Brock I mean its not hard to top the WM match. If it wans't going to be better than that then they shouldn't even attempt doing the feud again.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 13, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> He didn't win a single match in the last G1, something like 0-12 and this time around he lost his first 7 matches.
> 
> 1/100


Forget the G1, I don't think Honma has EVER won a singles match in NJPW that wasn't against a young lion.






@ted and Dean, I seriously doubt G and J throw the guaranteed money Styles/Nakamura Matchup on a G1, given that that's a lock to sell out anyway. They'll probably hold it back for King of Pro Wrestling..


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2015)

Currently at night 14 of G1.  I heard about Honma, but I'm mostly ignorant of the goings on.  That Tanahashi Shibata match, though.  They just refuse to give Shibata that next step.  I'd honestly stack AJ above him and Kota in NJPW as far as booking lately.

Still, Honma beating Yano is pefect on so many levels.  One of them being Yano led Chaos turning against Makabe and him.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2015)

So my cousin told me all of 97 wwf is up on the network now. Kinda thinking of resubbing.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, they added a lot more old content.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2015)

WWE is like the only business where they refuse to evolve. And its because they old ass dudes running shit with some old ass mindset that will never go away. They have the mindset of our grandparents about race and sexuality, you know where they are all hateful about the subject and refuse to be open while our generation simply doesn't give a darn? WWE just isn't with the times about anything like CM Punk talking about not only today's generation is into the indie guys but also about ronda. 

I seriously don't know why Vince has this thought of doing Brock vs Undertaker in 2015/16 is a great idea. I don't even know why they are going to main event. Vince is just being wasteful. Wasting a couple of Brock appearances and wasting whats left of Taker. 

The common man does not give a darn about wrestling as they used to back in the day. Wrestling is leaning back to that taboo area and wrestling over all is just dying. 

Many common people tend to watch SummerSlam, Royal Rumble, and Wrestlemania just because. It's not because of Lesnar or Taker. The common person has no idea who half the roster is because they revert back to part timers on these special events; the common person doesn't get excited for brock or taker in 2015. My friends told me exactly this, "Brock lesnars a bitch and the undertaker is still wrestling?"


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2015)

[S-A-F];54169522 said:
			
		

> So my cousin told me all of 97 wwf is up on the network now. Kinda thinking of resubbing.



you been watching legend of the galactic heros?


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2015)

interesting what else did they add along with 97 wwf? any nitros?



WhatADrag said:


> you been watching legend of the galactic heros?



Oh I was gone all yesterday. I'm going to marathon a bunch of eps in a bit today tho.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 13, 2015)

[S-A-F];54169660 said:
			
		

> interesting what else did they add along with 97 wwf? any nitros?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I was gone all yesterday. I'm going to marathon a bunch of eps in a bit today tho.



Where I'm at shit is changing man


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 13, 2015)

WhatADrag said:


> Where I'm at shit is changing man



Don't tell me nothin. I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 13, 2015)

In other news, Justin Gabriel is now the King of the Mountain Champ.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 13, 2015)

Because leaving WWE is how you run TNA.  GG Jomo for not falling into the trap


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2015)

I saw Meltzer gave MINUS 5 STARS to a match from the latest TripleMania PPV.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 13, 2015)

Good God Perucho, learn to frraking read before posting. The negative was the myriad technical issues that plagued the American PPV broadcast, not the damned main event, which was awesome


----------



## Cromer (Aug 13, 2015)

Whoops forgot a line somewhere   What I said was " for the middle of the card Los Villainos vs Psychp Circus match. Not to mention"


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 13, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Good God Perucho, learn to frraking read before posting. The negative was the myriad technical issues that plagued the American PPV broadcast, not the damned main event, which was awesome



I was too busy to edit my previous post.(Stupid work....)

From Botchamania FB.



> Dave Meltzer gave Villanos vs. Psycho Circus from TripleMania XXIII MINUS FIVE STARS, the first time he's given that rating since Heroes of Wrestling in '99.
> I can't even recommend it for ironic reasons, after watching it I couldn't remember a single thing that happened in the match.
> Still, this show keeps on giving and giving. Apparently even the fans who saw it live (who I assumed would enjoy it more than I was) hated the sho


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 13, 2015)

AJ being a baws as usual 


she's a cutie


----------



## Cromer (Aug 13, 2015)

Who dat who dat?


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 14, 2015)

AJ Styles


----------



## Cromer (Aug 14, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> AJ Styles



...not even mad


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

> Roman Reigns recently spoke with Sports Illustrated's Justin Barrasso to promote WWE's new "Answer the Call" charity auction. The full interview is at this link. Below are highlights:
> 
> Respect and the WWE fanbase:
> 
> ...



Reigns admits Bryan is the best .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 14, 2015)

They changed Samoa Joe's song and it's still shit. Better than the first one though.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 14, 2015)

Cromer said:


> Who dat who dat?



I-G-G-Y


----------



## Sauce (Aug 14, 2015)

Fucking Bayley is the #1 contender. Yes!!


----------



## teddy (Aug 14, 2015)

Styles-sama!


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

> - The latest WWE 5 Things looks at wrestlers with the most pay-per-view wins. The Undertaker topped the list with 91 pay-per-view wins, followed by John Cena (85), Triple H (80) and Kane (63). Edge rounded out the top five with 59 pay-per-view wins.
> 
> - As noted, both The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar are scheduled for WWE RAW this Monday Night. It should be noted that as of this writing, neither man is scheduled for the post-SummerSlam RAW at the Barclays Center in Brooklyn, NY.



Cena should be able to surpass Takers record.

Nice book for the Go Home show, there better be a segment that is as great as their brawl.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm happy for Michael Elgin and all, he's been pushing for a gig in Japan for ages, this was put up or shut up time for him and he's more than proved himself.

But I wish Roderick Strong was in G1 instead, he might be a bit bland but he has a claim to being wrestler of the year due to the quality of his matches. Plus he has one of the most brutal finishers I've ever seen.

[YOUTUBE]QC1iBxYTJCo[/YOUTUBE]

Guess I'll have to settle for him fighting the all stars at crossover events.


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Just when I thought I was done thirsting over Paige. She posts this.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 14, 2015)

Glad they brought these back. 

[youtube]eij9YdsHVTc[/youtube]


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 14, 2015)

GOOD GOOGLY MOOGLY


----------



## Sauce (Aug 14, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Glad they brought these back.
> 
> [youtube]eij9YdsHVTc[/youtube]



This game needs to come out now!


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 14, 2015)

> Last night's episode of WWE SmackDown had the lowest audience for a first-run episode in years, outside of last year's episode on the Fourth of July. The show averaged 2.083 million viewers, down 13% from last week's 2.405 million viewers.
> 
> For the night, SmackDown was #4 in total viewers, as well as #4 in the 18-49 demo.



Holy shit, they are close approaching was TNA was doing in their prime years in Spike TV ...


----------



## Sauce (Aug 14, 2015)

Put Smackdown live and people will start giving a fuck.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 14, 2015)

Sauce with a quality avatar...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Fucking Bayley is the #1 contender. Yes!!



fucking shat


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 14, 2015)

LordPerucho said:


> Holy shit, they are close approaching was TNA was doing in their prime years in Spike TV ...



Well is there a reason to watch Smackdown? Oh there isn't?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 14, 2015)

There isn't , just go look for spoilers and you're set


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2015)

Saw the rock at D23 today


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2015)

The Smackdown ratings drop is more about the NFL preseason opener(Pats/Packers) than it being the second coming of Impact.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> The Smackdown ratings drop is more about the NFL preseason opener(Pats/Packers) than it being the second coming of Impact.



It's been dropping since they moved away from live though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2015)

Of course but that's not why it fell to just over 2 million when you consider the fact they just had the highest rated Raw of the summer. They averaged 2.4 for the 3 weeks before this. If it was live and they actually did shit it would be better, but it's not a sky is falling situation. They just got curbed by the NFL which is going to happen for 16 weeks straight starting next month.


----------



## WhatADrag (Aug 15, 2015)

i dont even remember when smackdown was fully live tho


----------



## Raiden (Aug 15, 2015)

2.4 isn't that bad. I'm surprised that the show even pulls that number since WWE doesn't do much with it.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 15, 2015)

See if Vince wasn't afraid of having his stars become bigger than the company you could attach a main event face to it like with The Rock in past times, and have it generate some buzz. I remember back in the day people associated RAW with Stone Cold and Smackdown with The Rock. RAW is arguably "The John Cena Show" now.


----------



## teddy (Aug 15, 2015)

elgin_(yes, that elgin)_/ishii



nakamura/okada




still got ricochet/kushida v2 along with tanahashi/nakamura for the finals. i feel blessed, fam


----------



## Cromer (Aug 15, 2015)

ted. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...Thanks for the spoilers 


Nah, jk. I haven't watched today's G1 yet tho fam.


----------



## teddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Fuck! 


i've just been sitting on all this excitement over a show the whole time that only a few of us are watching and i still manage to spoil shit


----------



## The Juice Man (Aug 15, 2015)

Michael Elgin is a good worker. The reason people dislike him is the "Super Cena" booking he gets in ROH.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 15, 2015)

The Juice Man said:


> Michael Elgin is a good worker. The reason people dislike him is the "Super Cena" booking he gets in ROH.


That and he really has stepped it up in Japan.


Anyway, time to settle in and catch up

@ted I don't actually mind spoilers most of the time, m8


----------



## teddy (Aug 15, 2015)

I still don't like spoiling 


but yeah, elgin has taken this opportunity with japan by the balls


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 15, 2015)

It's kinda weird how Elgin went from super over in ROH to getting zero reaction though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2015)

Tanahashi vs Nakamura again? 

NJPW confirmed WWE with it's same ole shit


----------



## teddy (Aug 15, 2015)

Even tho nakamura just put in a borderline moty contender i'd rather him and styles have some buildup and co-main event another big ppv. give nakamura time to heal


either way, tanahashi/nakamura should be really good. especially with the effort they've recently put in


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm sorry but I've seen Tanahashi and he's even more boring than Shiba 

at least Shiba did win me over, Tana hasn't done it once


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 15, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> See if Vince wasn't afraid of having his stars become bigger than the company you could attach a main event face to it like with The Rock in past times, and have it generate some buzz. I remember back in the day people associated RAW with Stone Cold and Smackdown with The Rock. RAW is arguably "The John Cena Show" now.



They could easily do it today too with smackdown.  Give it Daniel Bryan, bring back a proper brand split where Raw could be "for the Jimmies." and Smackdown could be for the rest.  There is a very clear divide in the crowd and having both shows catering to both only hurts both sides in the long run.

You could have Cena holding the raw title but the fans that don't like Cena wouldn't care because they have their own show.  Just try to give it a time slot that does not match with a major sporting event.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 16, 2015)

They'll never trust Bryan with a big push ever again.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 16, 2015)

Nor, should they.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 16, 2015)

He wasn't even properly healed up when he came back for Royal Rumble, and it was a stupid angle that got him injured in the first place after his WWE title win.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 16, 2015)

Finals are on already. Ricochet v KUSHIDA,


----------



## Cromer (Aug 16, 2015)

As expected from Gedo and Jado...


*Spoiler*: _Finals spoilers_ 



Never bet against TanaCena. Okada has o go over though, right?


----------



## Cromer (Aug 16, 2015)

Post moments from G1 pls

Starting off...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Nor, should they.



This is asinine to the max. Everyone can get injured just because DB doesn't do roids like Cena or the others doesn't mean DB can't stay healthy for a year or longer.


----------



## Ulti (Aug 16, 2015)

Cromer said:


> As expected from Gedo and Jado...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Finals spoilers_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



okada vs tanahashi is getting into cena vs orton levels of overdone now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

Tanahashi sucks and so did the result


----------



## Sauce (Aug 16, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> This is asinine to the max. Everyone can get injured just because DB doesn't do roids like Cena or the others doesn't mean DB can't stay healthy for a year or longer.



He's prone to injury. His body is obviously done. It is dumb to give this man a championship run and have him forfeit every time because of injury.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

Sauce said:


> He's prone to injury. His body is obviously done. It is dumb to give this man a championship run and have him forfeit every time because of injury.



Maybe not a long reign but he can main event and put on good matches. If you want a three month reign then take the title off that's fine. 

If that's the case why is Sheamus getting a title shot?


There's been plenty of wrestlers who have had some bad injuries that were still given title shots.

Injuries aren't an excuse for not getting to the main event.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 16, 2015)

Summerslam on paper looks to be a good PPV wrestling wise.

Divas Elimination match is gonna be a show stealer, imo.

Owens/Cesaro is gonna be the MOTN.


----------



## Cromer (Aug 16, 2015)

Ulti said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> okada vs tanahashi is getting into cena vs orton levels of overdone now



*Spoiler*: __ 




The matches have been great for the most part, but yeah, I hope his is Okada's definitive ascension to top dog.





Dean Ambrose said:


> Tanahashi sucks and so did the result


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Cromer said:


> As expected from Gedo and Jado...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Finals spoilers_
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty sure that's what they've been setting up the whole time. this time the script is flipped and tanahashiwinslol is coming in as the challenger


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2015)

One Piece 796


----------



## Cromer (Aug 16, 2015)

ted. said:


> One Piece 796


This is all her castle...and she built this shit


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2015)

I like how anderson moves styles' bangs out of the way too


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

Cromer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enjoy WWE of the west


----------



## teddy (Aug 16, 2015)

Don't you mean east?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

ted. said:


> Don't you mean east?



Like Zoro from One Piece I suck at directions


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

wait nobody's watching Summerslam?


----------



## EJ (Aug 16, 2015)

THat shit is on right now?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh sorry Flow just checked it's on next week 


My fault I thought it was today. I really was going to be shocked if nobody was here commentating on it.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 16, 2015)

What feuds are going on for summerslam? If they are weak I wouldn't be surprised if the thread is dead on that day too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2015)

[S-A-F];54187886 said:
			
		

> What feuds are going on for summerslam? If they are weak I wouldn't be surprised if the thread is dead on that day too.



None that are entertaining.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2015)

Oh shit, when does evem Summerslam air? Next Sunday, right? I promised myself I would check out the 3 Raws leading up to it for context.
---------------------

Speaking of WWE stuff, has anybody seen the tracklisting for 2K16? I know we hate it here, but keeping up with Sports game sountracks is one of the ways I've happened upon new music since I was a kid. This year's seems world's better than last years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Oh shit, when does evem Summerslam air? Next Sunday, right? I promised myself I would check out the 3 Raws leading up to it for context.
> ---------------------
> 
> Speaking of WWE stuff, has anybody seen the tracklisting for 2K16? I know we hate it here, but keeping up with Sports game sountracks is one of the ways I've happened upon new music since I was a kid. This year's seems world's better than last years.



airs next Sunday and it's four hours 


also let me check.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 17, 2015)

You only need to see the RAW before and after the PPV.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> None that are entertaining.



What about the Owens/Cesaro feud?



Dean Ambrose said:


> airs next Sunday and it's four hours
> 
> 
> also let me check.



Oh fuck! That's way too long. Its gonna be Fillerslam.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Have some Monday eye Candy


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2015)

And some more


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> And some more


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2015)

You notice how her phone blocks her worst feature 

Atleast give us the ass swivel, she's at her best in that moment or when she's throwing hossy elbows.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2015)

lel big chin carmella bing jr.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Is that Brie behind her


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2015)

According to IGN, today's 2K16 wrestlers are...

Breeze
Sting
Reigns
Stardust
Owens
Neville
Itami

Also according to their servers, the renders for these next ones were found: 

Adam Rose
Bo Dallas
Brock Lesnar
Goldust
Heath Slater
Jack Swagger
Zack Ryder
Brie Bella
Nikki Bella
Sami Zayn
Ric Flair
Ultimate Warrior


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2015)

Any new gameplay videos?


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> According to IGN, today's 2K16 wrestlers are...
> 
> Breeze
> Sting
> ...



Nice! Itami and Breeze. Can't wait until Bayley is announced.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Is that Brie behind her


It is 


Today is also Paige's Birthday


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2015)

The NXT models are on point but Cena and Roman look pretty terrible in the stills I've seen. Hopefully they have surfer Sting and NWA Flair in there somewhere since they said there would be multiple costumes. 

The other thing I've been wondering is if the game or at least the way they're marketing it is any indication of just how high on Balor they are. I've kind of always thought that Balor was the guy they were going to have take the US title off of Cena.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> It is
> 
> 
> Today is also Paige's Birthday



Time to track that instagram for some thirst pictures.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> Time to track that instagram for some thirst pictures.


Bett post them


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

She legit deleted the one she posted before when she was on her knees in front of the mirror.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Sauce said:


> She legit deleted the one she posted before when she was on her knees in front of the mirror.


Did you screencap it though?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2015)

that first pic


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Dat Camel Toe


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> She deleted that one? It's not that bad is it?



You know how WWE are such prudes now. They probably told her to delete it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 17, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> airs next Sunday and it's *four hours*
> 
> 
> also let me check.



Jobberslam


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> She deleted that one? It's not that bad is it?



The picture is very sexual in nature and like SAF said WWE is prude as hell.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You only need to see the RAW before and after the PPV.



Yeah, that's true. But i feel like I should at least see the episode where Cena got Johnny Nitro's by Seth's foot. Still haven't gotten to witness how bad it was yet.



Dean Ambrose said:


> airs next Sunday and it's four hours





khris said:


> Jobberslam


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Yeah, that's true. But i feel like I should at least see the episode where Cena got Johnny Nitro's by Seth's foot. Still haven't gotten to witness how bad it was yet.



[youtube]MjdwPfr5dmI[/youtube]
Skip to 1:10.


----------



## Shirker (Aug 17, 2015)

[S-A-F];54191322 said:
			
		

> [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Huh.

I was expecting the impact to be more cringe-worthy. Kinda like the finish to Kofi vs Miz at Main Event, when Kofi got way to fucking close to him. This seems more like a mutual mistake.

Those results though. :S
His nose looked like someone was messing with the CAW options.
How's he looking these days? That was about 3 weeks ago, right?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2015)

[youtube]lxTgfb6WlmQ[/youtube]


----------



## Ulti (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Where the fuck is Owen's pot belly? They slimmed him down. Not cool.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah the slimmed the fuck outta him with this one. He looks like how they want him to look.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Owens would never look that good irl. I don't think I'll even play with this CAW Owens.


----------



## LordPerucho (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolph is returning tonight.

I can see Dolph vs Rusev added to the card(Pre show), winner gets both Lana and Summer Rae as part of their harem .


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

Dolph as a babyface is getting stale. He needs to be turned heel so he could feud with Cena.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 17, 2015)

How do you like the Kingdom's chances?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2015)

If Owens looked like he looks in 2K16 in real life then he'd be main eventing right now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 17, 2015)

I think in like 1.5-2 years we'll talk about him losing weight. He's lost weight and will probably make an effort to lose more considering his knees are Brandon Roy levels of fragile.

I mean look guys him and Balor sold out the same venue that has Lesnar/Taker as the main event. They drew 10k plus in the main event. Owens and Balor are legitimate draws and even if they want to say it's not Owens but Balor and NXT that are over he's still the heel in the equation. 

I get it, Cena got back those wins and it sucks but you guys have to appreciate how big of a deal it is that they drew a sellout and will have similar attendance at Takeover as they will at Summerslam.


----------



## SAFFF (Aug 17, 2015)

Shirker said:


> Huh.
> 
> I was expecting the impact to be more cringe-worthy. Kinda like the finish to Kofi vs Miz at Main Event, when Kofi got way to fucking close to him. This seems more like a mutual mistake.
> 
> ...



Haven't watched RAW really since last month so no idea how his face looks now. I need to see this Kofi/Miz match you're talking about tho, sounds interesting.

And as long as Kevin Owens puts on matches as good as he has and doesn't become sluggish and out of breath he can be as fat as he wants just like numerous wrestlers in the past.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 17, 2015)

You know it's pretty hilarious how the WWE is trying to basically be bullies in talking about his weight when he seems more athletic than most people, and we as a nation have become dragged on this bullshit about 'fat acceptance' of landwhales that simply wanna justify stuffing their faces in contrast.

Sgt. Slaughter, Harley Race, Dusty Rhodes, Vader, etc. Not exactly the most cut individuals around, but they were main eventers in their day.


----------



## Sauce (Aug 17, 2015)

I just don't want them to harp on ZZ's weight anymore on Tough Enough.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Aug 17, 2015)

It's just so fucking funny. They are all on this anti-bullying bullshit, and they are bullying a contestant and one of their best stars over the most basic matter of weight. I mean, it's one thing to want them to get into better shape, I suppose, but they've gone way beyond that point and not even about that interest.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 17, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

